# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls *Part 15*



## Shellebell

Happy  ladies
 ​
Ok b/c we're in a new room, thought id bring our list with us. 
here is the Clomid only 2ww list....

Dilly - due to test 23rd Nov 

Misty - due to test 6th Dec - Sorry hun 

CF - due to test 7th Dec 

Hope - due to test 13th (ish) Dec 

Jenny - due to test 15th Dec 

DK - Due to test 15th Dec 

Knikki - due to test 28th Dec 
  

And if the odds are 1 in 5 then atleast 2 of us should get that long awaited BFP

Who still needs to be put on the list?!


----------



## Fire Opal

Ooooooooo am i first 

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

TK   beat ya, I'm such a sado stuck on the sofa with germs

cheers shell

fo


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning FO

Yuk TMI! dont give up just yet, Bubs had brown spotting around same time? andthe sickness is wierd so u never know xxxx

My temp stayed up again today but dont know if I am one of those whose temp may not drop pre AF! Def got wierd aches and pains today so think she is on her way, no migrane though yipeeee!!!! soooo hungry I just ate luch lol xx

Dilly


----------



## Dilee-99

ye fanks shellbell xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Dil

ya temp is looking good, hows you this am, I feel the same feel like af is on way,
yuk dh just put bleach down the loo and sinks as been sick in all and it smells like a swimming pool now yuk

 for you hun, some one has to be utd surely

what ya up to today?

fo


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Well I have great news from my scan there is only 1 follicle there so its all go for this month and I'll still be testing mid December,    praying it will be a BFP.

As you can imagine I'm well chuffed and back on top form, although trying not too get too excited as per Poddys great advice   .

FO - really hope you are feeling better soon   

Hi Dilly  

Off for reflexology soon, going to have such a fab day today and have to have lots of BMS now.  We'd been holding off in case they told us not to.

Can't believe I will finally be on the dreaded 2WW this is really the first month for me when the ovulation has worked out.

Will post again later,

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## Dilee-99

ye I know we must have one BFP in here, I'm not holding my breath though xx Not up to much been up sine 6.30am as dp got home and wouldnt stop talking (he works nights) grrr, He is fast asleep now. Been into town to look for a dress for christmas doo next week....Its black tie and I dont do dresses. Found zilch and dont feel like dressing up!! had lunch as starving...thats what happens when ur up at stupid oclock on a wkend. Staying in tonight I think....x factor celebrity un all that!! dinner at the in laws tommorow I spose xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Guess u have a date with the sofa and loo? ah seems like you been sick for ages. Are you testing tom if AF not in full flow? you need some proper medication to shake off your bugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Jen

great news, this was my first 2ww knowing I had ovulated (even if not particularly well) and have to say its horrible!!!!!!!!!!! But a step forward for ya which is fab xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning ..girls hope this new thread brings you lots of luck for a BFP.. I had my hospital app yesterday and they are going to monitor me for a natural cycle this cycle and then going to give me another cycle of clomid   as they think that losing so much weight might give it the kick up the   into working .. so officially will be a Crazy Clomid Chick again after a year off it .. I am going to get my thyroid checked out and my iron levels at my Drs next week as think my thyroid might be out again which affects ttc... 

I hope that we get some lovely Christmas BFP's on here          

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

Jen thats fab news, get to it hun    

Dil this all stared last wed just with a tickle, a bit gutted now and tummy and ribs in bits from coughing,
if still bad monday will defo go and get some drugs, just been holding out incase i'm pg, no more spotting but not due to test til next wed, getting v faint af pains so who knows, just a waiting game

don't have a test so will just wait, have no hope this month, also when i saw nurse on thurs she did a test which wa bfn, but if fri spotting was implant then  not sure if it can happen that late 

how about you hun ? when you testing


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning cat

i'll be back on clomid this month, oh joy.

wheres the BFP's we need

oh got leg ache, prob from lack of sleep  

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning hun..or should I say afternoon now lol.. I am sure its only a matter of time til we get another magical BFP             

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

how can we move TK's list from page 1 in last part to the front of this one ?

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh I can do that for you  

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

thats fab cat cheers

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Done ..if you want to do an up to date list at any time just draft it and pm me it and I will replace it for you ..

Right off to a 3rd Birthday party now .. Pirate theme should be fun!

Cat x


----------



## MistyW

Hiya girlies
Oooh, lots of positive vibes on here today.
Jen - I am over the moon for you   Absolutely brilliant news, full steam ahead!
Dilly - My first 2ww too!    for all of us.  Your chart is looking fab!
FO - YUK!   I have joined you in the snotter brigade. Not nice, especially when it is soooo cold outside.  We've had snow today!
Cat - Hope you have fun at the pirate party!  Sounds like fun!
Shellebelle - Thanks for the list. It's excellent being able to keep up to date, and send those testing lots of   and   and  
Reesy - How are you today, my dear?  Only just got online because our friendly farmer neighbour accidentally snapped our telephone line. Have been thinking about you, and hoping that your chart is still going up  
Flossy Fly - First round of Clomid too?  How are you finding it?
 to PoDsy, DK, Minxy, CF, RJ, TK, Lettsy, Knikki, Hope, and all the rest out there.
From Minky Manky Musty Misty   x


----------



## Fire Opal

alright Misty, bummer you have the lurgy to, is it in ya node or throat as my nose is clear,
happy days not sick since 8 so   for no more,   just been to the loo ans had pale pink cm  
still to early for me but who knows,dull pain still there so will be over soon,

Dil i reckon its down to you and Rees  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

dont forget me.... can talk a bit longer now. Lil bro has gone out with ''his chick'' (he's only 13 next month... puppy loves soooo sweet  ) and haven't got to go out till about 2.30ish 

Thanks for the new room Shelle   how r u keeping anyway?! x

lol FO cant bag the first post all the time, so thought id give ya a chance   sorry to hear ur still not feeling any better. Lets hope it settles down real soon   when r u testing?! x

Rees how r u hun?! good luck for tomorrow.   u get that long awaited bfp!!!

Dilly ur charts looking good hun. keep staying positive   good luck for when u decide to test   x

Cat thats great news!!! bet u cant wait 2 be a true ( ) clomid girlie again... all those lovely side effects lol. how r u anyway?! x hope u have fun at ur b'day party    

Misty how r u today hun?! That was nice of ur neighbour... must get him a box of chocs 2 say thank u   lol x

How come theres no DK?!  

 PoDsY, Minxy, CF, RJ, Lettsy, Knikki and anuone else ive missed   x


----------



## Dilee-99

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I JUST TESTED AND A VERY VERT FAINT LINE THERE AGAIN ON THOSE CHEAPY EBAY ONES!!!

NEVER EVER HAD ANY LINES BEFORE AND REALLY WORRIED NOW AS HAVE FAIRLY BAD AF PAINS TODAY!! AGAIN ITS NOT MY FIRST MORNING URINE AS DID NOT INTEND TO TEST BUT HAD A NAP AND WOKE UP AND DRAW WAS OPEN WITH TESTS IN SO THOUGHT MAY AS WELL LOL. I THOUGHT THERE WAS A REALLY FAINT LINE THERE 8DPO BUT REALLY THOUGHT IT WAS MY MIND PLAYING TRICKS BUT DEFINITLY A FAINT LINE NOW. ITS ABOUT THE SAME INTENSITY IN COLOUR AS MY OV STICK (SAME MAKE) WAS TWO DAYS BEFORE I OV'D THEN IT GOT DARKER THE NEXT DAY THEN FAINT AGAIN THE DAY AFTER.

I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO AS POGESTERONE WAS ONLY 22 ON DAY 21 I NEED TO CALM DOWN XX


----------



## Fire Opal

greeting TK  

How could we forget you, not going to buy a test, just going to leave it as not at all hopeful, if af is on way my temp hasn't dropped so must be the bug keeping it high, ho hum  

going to try and leave the house later but worried about coughing and being sick in front of someone, the cold air doesn't help, not sure if good idea  

fo

OO OO OO DIL         A lines a line OMG yipeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dilee-99

please dont get too excited yet, I think it is too though?? I am just so worried that if my progesterone was 22 on day 21 and its not over 30 will I misscarry.......is that why I got pains Dont see what I can do, GP didnt seem very helpful when I questioned before but was way too early to test then?

Dilly x


----------



## Dilee-99

I am so gobsmacked I am too scared to be happy. Its much much fainter line than the control line?? but definitly a line?!!! omg I dont know what to do, I cant do anything can I? Sorry you guys probably dont wanna hear all this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MistyW

Dilly - That's fantastic news!!! And excellent timing... means you won't have to go through the yukky lap!
   it sticks!!! Get an appointment with your GP first thing on Monday to discuss the progesterone issue.  You may have to stick some suppositories up your bottom, but hey ho, if you're preggers that is going to be the least of your worries  
  
Hey TK - How are you diddling? Agreed, getting a bit worried about DK.  Has anybody sent her a PM?
FO - Stay indoors!  I went for a walk with the dog earlier and ended up having to lie down in a field on the way back.  Nose is running like a tap, where does it all come from - YUK!!! Don't say that about the high temps! I'm banking on mine proving that I have ov'd.  Got to stay   my dear.  There is hope yet xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Misty thanks Hun I will test again tom and Monday and if bfp's see gp. I had a lap hun....u thinking of TK? lol

Thanks soo much will keep u all informed xx


----------



## MistyW

That sounds like a good plan.
Your notes say next appt in Jan L&D, I thought that meant Lap and Dye?  Oh, I'm confused  
Anyway,     it's brilliant news xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Misty I know what you mean, if i could find a use for snot and flem i'd be loaded
feel like i should do some thing as dh has just got a rad for my car and fitted it, 

keep us posted Dil  

fo


----------



## Shellebell

I think Dilly meant L&D being our local hospital   not lap and dye

I am sooo hoping that your faint line gets darker hun   You are a naughty girl for testing soo early    


Well I think I have finally stopped bleeding   I think if you click on my profile and click on my chart you will see that I have had 'normal' AF then a break of 7 days and AF again for 2 weeks, both times heavy   Gave myself a break from clomid this month and this is how my body repays me   Hopefully I needed a clear out for my BFP


----------



## Dilee-99

appontment at L&D is/was for referal to bourne hall for isci, I had lap and dye and lots of stuff done already at my local hospital xxxxxxxx

just spoke to on call reg at stoke mandeville and she says ust see how it goes and that progesterone at 22 is not terribly low. Still feel lke AF may come, got aches and pains but fingers crossed my lil line will stay and get darker. spending the eve with my hwb on sofa and cancelling the glass of wine  

sorry I am self obsessed Hi TK, shell &Misty


----------



## MistyW

Hi Dilly - Aw, evening on the sofa sounds good. Don't be daft about being self-obsessed. We want to hear all your news, it's really exciting   Didn't Bubs get the same sort of aches around the time AF was due?

Shellebelle - Well done for remaining positive - I don't think I would be that philosophical if my body was messing me about like that.  Yep - another BFP on here would be great (we're not greedy though, are we)

FO - Hope you enjoyed your afternoon out, and haven't collapsed in a sea of snot somewhere  

Rees - Where are you hiding?  I want to see what you chart is doing today  

DK -


----------



## FlossyFly

Just took my last 2(100mg) clomid tablets. So far no adverse side effects. In fact i have felt better this week than I have for ages. Perhaps it is because I feel I am doing something usefull, now I have the clomid. I don't know when I should be testing because my cycles are a bit irregular but if it was a normal cycle it would be around the 15th Dec. Going to use OPT's this month so will keep you posted.
I did buy a new sofa today and am hoping to have my lounge replastered and decorated in time for its delivery and Xmas


----------



## Dilee-99

I'm back again, just bathed nd on sofa, still dont know what to think! got early migrane symptoms now which usually get 1-2 days before AF. Roll on tom morning xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

floss great you have no SE hun! They do come later in the month sometimes too though xx I used opk's this cycle too xxx

Glade u got ur decorating done for xmas....................roll on santa xxxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

ooo just read agin more like u need to move ur butt and get decorating lol


----------



## Rees1978

Good evening girlie whirlies,

Its me Reesy Im here,sorry I have been distant today been at my parents most of the day..
Hey Misty how you doing hun?
Hello Tk,how are you thanks for the positive thoughs x
Dilly - Is it still a BFP for you...congrats  

I will up date my chart,but not sure about my temp today  

So nervous about testing tomorrow.

Symptoms today just boobis feel bruised around the sides  

Pray for my BFP this coming week


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening all

Misty, howa the hooter?, i did leave the house but only to go with dh to b & q, back on the sofa with x factor.

Rees you testing tmw   still early days,

HI ya Floss, 

you guys about TK and Bub ?

Dilly hope ya taking it easy hun

well i have had stronger af pain today but no more spotting, haven't been as sick today,
will my temp drop tmw ?

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Fo...

Well no af for you yet so still good be a good sign hun   

Yes I am testing tomorrow but so nervous...why did my temp drop slightly,maybe because I was a bit cold last night as freezing outside(I hope so anyway  )
So FO your resting up this evening,we have just had Nandos as did not have it friday in the end,so so yummy.just gonna log off and chill out on the sofa.

I have not heard for TK,Pods or Bubs or dk has not come yet?? where are you all?

Misty


----------



## Dilee-99

good luck reesy   for ya xx
When u testing FO?

Ye taking it easy xx


----------



## Rees1978

Morning girls,

Wakey Wakey rise and shine..

How are we all? im tired woke alot through the night then this morning all I could think about is testing today        temp today gone back up


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Rees - is sounding really good for you  

Dilly - fab news   a line is a line,  

FO - gald you are feeling a bit better

Hi Flossyfly - I'm testing on 15th Dec as well, good luck  .  Clomid seems to have made my cycle normal but some people seem to get it longer.  I am using the OPKs with the smiley face because their so easy.  I know girls its my money down the drain.  Hope yuor decorating goes well.

Hi Misty how are you?

Hello TK and everyone else,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

so who's tested this am ? 

i'm not bothering to get a test as know its not my month, af plain still but no red, a bit of faint pinky cream colour.
was up at 5 being sick, temp down a bit and still coughing but not as much,

Hi Jen, Rees, Dil, 
you about TK old chum

fo


----------



## MistyW

Morning girly whirlies
Reesy - Aw, sounds like you had a horrible night.  What time you testing? Hope you get to join Dilly in the land of the BFPs  
Flossy - I didn't have any SE from my first round of Clomid either.  I do think it worked though, because my temps have been up (although I am full of a cold so hoping that not affecting it).
FO - Aw, poor you   and you have suffered so much this month  
Jenny - I'm too skint to fork out on the OPK tests, but I find that charting is brilliant. I'm only on the first month of doing it, so will need to do a few more charts before I can tell if there are any patterns emerging.
Hi to everybody else.  What's happening?  Not as much chitty chat as there has been recently.  Maybe because we are all feeling positive  
xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlies,

How is everyone?! Sorry i havent been on much the past couple of days...Long story!

Well.....       Congrats Dilly... a line is a line hun!

Hay FO how r u keeping hun?! still got the germs i see  lets hope it starts to pass soon!  

Reesy have u tested yet?! todays the big day but not heard from ya... really hope ur in shock n celebrating  

Misty, Jenny, DK, Shelle, Cat,  PoDsY and anyone else ive missed


----------



## Dilee-99

Thanks Guys,

Misty Look at ebay for opk's,This is a link (I hope) for the ones I use xx

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRIVATE-10-OVULATION-5-PREGNANCY-TESTS-TEST-10-MIU_W0QQitemZ400011321313QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_HealthCare_RL?hash=item400011321313&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1298%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

FO dont give up hun I have felt just like af coming and still got slight pains today, Only got a faint line 13dpo xxx

I have tested numerous times now with ebay tests and all got faint positive line and just did a tesco one with my 5th wee of the day and got a faint line again so beginning to believe its a  !! Just wish line was darker xx

Think I will ring in work tom and see gp if I can to discuss concerns.......they will just think I am crazy!! OMG still cant take it in xx Gonna ask for a 6 wk scan too xx

Bubsy r u ok?

Dilly

/links


----------



## Coffee republic

Dilly - that is such great news - yeah!!!!!!!!

Have been thinking about you lots and so delighted that a clomid girl has got a BFP this month.... now we just need another one or two

CRx


----------



## Dilee-99

thanks cr its early though xxx think reesy is next xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Tk yep still coughing not as bad today but the cold air makes it worse,

just dusted and hoovered house, cleaned out the nimals, so back on the sofa for a rest  

Dill   good you still have a line, get a clearblue test as v good, 

Mist hows ya feeling hun, 

Rees have ya tested yet,   

TMI just been to lav and got a bit of light brown pink mark on liner, no cm or red, 

hello CR I know we need 1 more bfn this month, bit thin on the ground this month 

Fo


----------



## MistyW

Thanks for the link Dilly.
I think you should definitely see your GP tomorrow, talk about the progesterone issue, and request a 6 week scan. This is too important  
Otherwise, you are going to drive yourself nuts worrying, instead of enjoying the very thing that you have been wishing for for so long x
Hi CR - how are you doing today?
Reesy - you are keeping us all in suspense.  Hope everything is ok, my dear  
FO - Couch is best place to be with a cup of hot tea... that is my next port of call.  Still in pyjamas, with a toilet roll at my side   I hate the lurgy!  You know, you could still be in with a chance - if no bright red, then keep   x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Hey girls,

Well its official no bfp for me but a mid life crisis.

I have been finding this so hard over past few week. Well a good friend i chat to on the net told me to buck my ideas up and start to live my life again. So i am and my first step yesterday i went and got a tatoo omg i feel so liberated.
I cant belive i did it but u know what i feel on top of the world today.

Gonna stay of the chlomid for 3 months then they are reffering me (pending meloosing 2 stone) to james pagent hospital for iui.
Can i stay i like u lot helped me through my bad times i dont wanna leave dont make me )))).

im of to take the doggies a walk in the snow catch u all soon

Dilly hun congrats well done u


----------



## MistyW

Hi NJ.  So sorry to hear that it's a BFN  
I can totally relate to the mid life crisis thing - my dh keeps having to pull me past the tattoo parlour  
Why are you keeping off the Clomid?
OK, I've said this before... if you want to lose weight quickly and easily you have to cut out all meat and dairy!  It will be difficult at first, but once you come up with some delicious ideas for meals you will be fine... chick pea surprise is yummy and has hardly any calories... mix a tin of chick peas with a tin of chopped tomatoes.  Heat up in a pan and add a stick of chopped celery.  Season and add herbs to taste.  Delicious hot or cold, with rice or as a soup.  
Oh, I've put this in the wrong thread   sorry!


----------



## EmilyinKent

Hi All

I was on here a few weeks back and have now returned! Am on day 33 of cycle and waiting for AF - have had lots of symptoms but she (  ) is not here yet...

To be honest I don't think the clomid worked - just had first lot - which prob means n o AF and back to the Provera and then more clomid...

Emily
xx


----------



## MistyW

Hello again Emily  
What makes you think that the first lot haven't worked?
Have you been charting your temps or having bloods/scans?
Try to stay   I know it's hard


----------



## JW3

Hi,

Nicola-Kate - good to hear from you, please keep posting on here we will miss you if you go  , wow tatoo what/where?  Hope that beign off the clomid helps with your weight loss,

Misty - great tip with the chick pea surprise haven't done that for ages but great with loads of curry stuff in mmm love cumin seeds and corriander, not much posting on the food monster thread right now is there?

Hi Emily did you get a 21 day blood test or any scans to know whether the clomid worked?  Good luck   

FO - tmi!  

CR - spot on lots of positive thinking for some more BFPs this month    

Dilly - am so pleased for you    

Hi Tk  

Only switched the pc on to try to do my meditation cd but just not working today I'm well stressed, hopefully next few days will fly by.

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello All

NK   I'm just waiting for af proper so with you hun
Its starting to dawn on me that Ivf / icsi is looming, always thought that a few months of clomid and that would be that but been 4 months now and not looking good,

Lifes a Bi**h, oh well a more strawberry cheese cake yum yum

Whos still about ??

fo


----------



## MistyW

I'm still lurking about... in between packaging up some parcels for ebay.
FO - Sorry you're feeling low.  Do you normally get that pattern of spotting before AF?  Don't want to put an even bigger downer on you, but that can be a sign of endemetriosis? I'm still   for you though, could still get your BFP  
Are you going back on the Clomid next month?  What doseage? My consultant's giving me 3 months of 50mg, then 3 months of 100mg.  Not sure what happens after that?
Mmmm, strawberry cheesecake  
Jen - I like the sound of cumin and coriander in the chickpea surprise.  Never thought to do it like that before. YUM!
Where's Reesy - really hope everything is ok?


----------



## Fire Opal

Misty 

Yes to clomid this month, down to 25mg as was on 50 and got over stim n really suffered with SE.
don't normally have spotting this early, due on wed could just be that was off clomid this time, who knows.

fo


----------



## strawberryjam

Hello I have been away on a hen weekend cut short as I had lots of pain all on my side with a tube hoping it is just growing foliicles! 
Congrats Dilly I thought your chart looked fab    

Hope all are well.

x


----------



## MistyW

Aw RJ, sorry you had to cut your hen weekend short. Are you going to speak to your GP about the pains?
FO - Hmmm, what is going on then?  You had that tiny spot earlier in your cycle too didn't you?  Well, I guess when you take your temp tomorrow you will know one way or another.  If it shoots back up then you'll be looking good for a BFP  
I can feel AF on way, not due until Thursday but I've got endemetriosis so I can feel the evil   already


----------



## knikki

Just got back froma weekend away.  Hope you all had a good one.

Dilly congrats!!

Rees - you're scarily quiet hun - hope it is cos you are so busy celebrating, and doing up the kitchen.

SPeak tomorrow.  

N x


----------



## Fire Opal

Misty, yep tmw temp will tell all, went down this am so prob do the same tmw, no more spotting but pains,

hows the germs, hope ya fighting them better than i have, once af is here i will take some sudafed (spelling)

fo


----------



## DK

Good evening ladies!

New room and god 4pages already god you lot can talk hehe!  

Im sorry for my absent! I have had some terrible family news and also have been VERY VERY poorly!

Knikki, Rees, TK, misty, FO, RJ, NK, jenny, dilly!   thank you all so much for caring and keep asking after me i am very greatful that you care it means alot to me! 

                 YAY Dilly on your BFP hun well done and congrats! Has it sunk in yet you done a clearblue one?

Hope everyone is well!!  

Katie xx


----------



## Fire Opal

DK   good to have you back hun

oh af pain stronger then   she's on her way Bummer

fo


----------



## DK

Fo hunny please keep positive its not over until she arrives full flow! X


----------



## Dilee-99

hey ladies

DK great to have you back hun, sorry u been poorly and had bad family news, hope u managing to keep your head above water  

FO Dont give up hun, it really is not over till sheshows red xx

Jen How u doin? 

Misty yummy recipe!!

Hi NK Good for u love!! I had got eally down and more and more concerned abt what impact my weight was/is having on ttc and I was and still feel like AF is round the corner but have got the surprise of my life so dont give up and I think you need to do exactly that just live for a bit even if its short lived!! 

Knik Hope u had a nice time   

RJ I had aches and pains from abt cd10 and still have, none severe but more of less constant and more noticible when sitting or running! I swear I felt the actual moment of ovulation and pretty much just felt like af due except starving for breakfast last two days and very slight nausea feeling but nout really.

Reesy pls let us kno u ok x

Where are u Bubs, starting to worry again x

TK hello sweety how are you feeling?  

still dont believe bfp 100%, we have told nobody and just keep smiling at eachother and saying "if its true" and "if I am" so think its gonna be sometime yet. Called work and will see gp tom and also emailed my consultant for advice... she prob thinks I am mad but who cares....its tooooo precious to give a monkeys xxxxxxx

thanks to all of u and pls stay positive, read my story again, we both have been diagnosed with low fertility and it looks like its happened to us so keep ur chins up     

Dilly


----------



## Fire Opal

Cheers DK but not holding out hope, 

Evening Dill, i'd be like you would need a doc to tell me i was utd.

fo


----------



## Dilee-99

thing is I dont think my gp will even bother to confirm with blood test or take much interest in hormone issues, they are not great and think they just see it as I am under consultant so they can deal with it xx I will be stamping my feet though lol xxxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Also pls do not mention anything abt bfp on ******** yet xxxxxx I know u wouldnt


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Dilly   as long as you checked the tests within the time on the instructions then it is a BFP hunny   how long are your cycles normally ? as if you have tested early then that will be why the line is faint .. I would just test again in a few days and if still positive it is looking good          

Stick embie stick                   

I hope that we get some more   very soon  

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

morning gals

 as i thought temp has dropped this am, all over for me, no red yet but won't be long now,

Managed to sleep a bit more last night, still coughing up stuff but now will down some sudafed and kick the ass of these germs

Can i just have a little moan, I got dh some Selenium and vit about 3 weeks ago, well i counted them this am and he's only taken 9,   i'm a little   off to be honest, I've moved them round the house places that i think he will see them and take them, my prob is that i'm taking clomid and really apart from my blocked tube i'm ok but he has good count but his swimmers only 18% fast 17% slow, rest not moving so no bloody point me taking clomid if his bloody   can't be arsed to get there,

How do i get him to take them, i've really tried to not be like a mum and watch him take them but think its the only way, GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

soz but as you can tell a bit hacked off

love to all and good luck to all testing this am  

fo


----------



## bubkin

good morning girls   how are we all, 

good news dilly!!!!  congrats   i loved doing a digital just to see the word! 

FO,  i would speak to him and say if takes two to make a baby and he needs to understand that you need his help and full support, its not like you asking him to run down the street naked every day ;-) lol  
i am sure if you have a quiet word he will understand, 

Bubsx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Bub   hows you and little one doing? well i hope

soz for my rant, think af is doing it, have dropped a few hints to him but was hoping he would take them, how wrong could i be,

best go walk these dogs and get my work head on, 

fo


----------



## bubkin

i'm not too bad, i have been stressing  out since last night over a car, i put a deposit on and now i have decided i don't want it, my poor dp is trying to sort it out today for me :-s 

was all worried this morning to the point i was nearly sick, nothing to do with my hormones but i stressed my self out so much lol 

think bean is going well, still keep expecting the worst but i think you just do,  will be 9wks tomorrow


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning girl's,

Sorry I have been quiet,it was a bfn on Sunday for me so sad at the moment and gutted.still sore boobies at the sides feel bruised and no sign of AF yet.but cannot help thinking its not my month as I thought. 

We were very busy at the weekend painting the kichen etc....

Some news it is our 2nd year  tomorrow x


----------



## Fire Opal

hi ya Rees,

its still early for you hun but get to down, there is still a chance,

 scarey i've just filled about an online form looking into adoption   
i'm still very unsure about doing ivf and we have talked about giving a little one a good home,  ^swear a brick life is such a challange. 

Bub, me thinks you should make any big deals while utd, ya not thinking right,  

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks fo

sorry I have not read much or done any personals yet ladies x


----------



## bubkin

i know i left my car and house keys hanging out the front door last night all night!  stupid brain!


----------



## MistyW

Morning everybody
Rees- Hang on in there, it could still be your month.  Be nice Anniversary present  
FO - Adoption is a great idea.  We had our first meeting, really a very informal chat with a lovely lady.  She gave us all the paperwork, but told us not to complete it until we had finished all our investigations.  They are happy for you to get pregnant after the adoption, but not during the adoption procedure.  They ask you to take contraceptives during that time. I was all for it, but dh wanted to give it one final push before we give up.
Re: tabs - I'm guilty of forgetting to take my folic acid, so I can sympathise with your dh. Try popping a pill in his mouth when you give him his evening meal - that's what my dh does with me   And he makes me a lovely Vit C & Zinc drink when he has his.  If you take them together, he's more likely to remember.
DK - Hi there   sorry you've been having a bad time recently.  Hope you feeling better now though  
Bubs - The keys!!!   I have a confession to make - I went out the other day and left the front door wide open!!!   
Dilly - Hope it goes well with the GP today.  Give us a full report as soon as you can x
Love to everybody else.
I'm swimming in the sea of lurgy again today.  Am confused over my temp... was tossing and turning at 5am and needed a wee so took temp - 36.76, then got back to bed and slept until 9.30 (ooops) and temp 37.03.  Should I just discard both temps?  I normally take my temp between 6 and 7.


----------



## elmoeleven

hello all,

blimey i miss a few days and all the drama takes place!

Dilly congrats hunny. I don't know about where everyone else lives but i am quite lucky having the liverpool womens not to far away. After what happened last time i know if i ever get to see a line again i will be sat in their emergency room and they are so supportive that i know i would get a lod test and scan when the time was right to put my mind at rest.

Rees, sorry hun   your time will come.

FO, ahh por you with the germs, hope you are feeling better soon.

Still no AF for me either ..... had a pee on a stick just to make sure and BFN, but i knew that any way, am just frustrated cos the sooner it turns up the sooner i can start on the clomid!

Back on nights tonight aarrrrggg

roll on starting new job where even if i go on nights i get paid for unsociable hours!

love and hugs to all
vicci


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty,

Thanks hun,just feel so down today... 

Really thought it was my month and trying to still pray it is.     

How you doing anyway,? I am not sure about temps hun,I always ger confused,i think you have to go with the temperature when you had at least 3 hours sleep before you took it?


----------



## bubkin

car sorted have to go after work to sign new paper work.  i was gonna have a renault scenic (yuck) but came to my senses and i am taking the new shape ford focus.  my poor mini will be going :-(


----------



## Fire Opal

i'm with ya Rees  

we're aloud a down day, it will all be ok hun  

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks FO


----------



## MistyW

FO & Rees -   Now you two, no AF so stay     
Bubs - poor mini   why he going?
Vicci - You are so lucky living in Liverpool - I've come across some really caring fabulous nurses over there.  The nurse who was 'looking after' me before my L&D in Lincoln was a vile beast. She should have worked in a prison. She terrified me, like that warder from Prisoner Cell Block H, she was!
Anyways, cheer up everybody.  We're all in this together, and together we will get through it, and we WILL ALL get our BFPs


----------



## bubkin

mini won't be big enough for pushchair :-( only had dennis (the diesel) for 9 months breaks my heart because i love that car


----------



## Fire Opal

Bub guess its a new mini not the old shape,

Had mini's all my life til my second dog got to big and would have trashed it,
would love a mini as well as my VW, even though my Corrado is my all time dream car, mini's are in my heart.

fo


----------



## MistyW

Ah yes, hadn't thought of the practicalities of a pushchair and baby in a mini


----------



## PoDdy

here reading, but difficult to write.

CONGRATS Dilly

 everyone who needs one

My temp dropped today, so not my turn by the looks of it, which is a shame, as I have spent all weekend with babies  

PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello Pod  

Misty did they seem keen on helping you with the whole adoption thing, you hear that they make it really hard to adopt, are you still thinking about it ?

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlies

Sorry not stopping long just thought i'd come and say 

FO glad u had a better night last night hun   but   to ur dp! If it helps any my dp is exactly the same... got a memory like a fish when it comes to taking any king of tablets so.... b/c i have to take medication daily i sort his out as well give him a drink & bobs ya uncle! Even though his swimmers are good and he doesn't really need them.... everything can always be better i say   
Good on u for looking into adoption hun. Try not to just give up yet though! 

Was talking to dp about fostering or adoption and even though he's said he'll stand by me whatever i decide..... he's also said not until we have our own child b/c he feels im just giving up before weighing out all our options 

Rees sorry it was a bfn hun but remember it ain't over till the wicked  of the south arrives   happy anniversary tomorrow hun x

Hope ur keeping well Bubs x 

Misty how r u keeping hun?!   

DK sorry to hear u havent been v well & uve had family problems. Hope ur alright  

 to everyone ive missed... hope ur all alright tho  

P.S   to Dilly & Bubs


----------



## MistyW

Hi TK and PoD  
FO - The adoption lady was brilliant, really encouraging and friendly.  We were really nervous, but she spent ages just chatting to us and putting us at ease.
She explained the whole adoption process and whilst there are loads of forms to fill in and courses to go on, there's nothing that sounded impossible.
I'm really keen to adopt a sibling group, but I think dh needs some time to get his head around it.  We've spoken to our family about it, telling them that we're going to adopt when we get our house sorted (about 2 years to go) so they're all prepared.  Even if we have our own bambino  , I still would like to adopt, so we have a big family.
We were worried about the fact that we have got a really big German Shepherd, but the adoption lady said that having pets isn't a problem, they just ask that they aren't allowed to go upstairs. And I've got a heart problem, but again she said it's not a problem as long as it doesn't stop me going about my daily business.
I would really recommend having the initial meeting, at least you will know where you stand and will give you lots of thinking time. Be as honest and open as you can in the meeting, then you will both get the most out of it.
And remember, it doesn't have to be the end of your dream to have your own baby... the woman told me that it was quite common for people who had struggled having their own kids to suddenly find themselves preggers once the adoption had gone through (kind of like the pressure being off suddenly got things working).
Hope it works out for all of us, no matter what route we take


----------



## Dilee-99

hi all

Pulled a sicky at work and feel really guilty now! Seen GP who is going to ring  hospital for advice but thinks will all be ok with prog level although he didnt get me to have another blood test!! Had a 6th positive line today (on 3 makes of tests) so just about beginning to believe it. Also asked about early scan and he said he would ask abt that too and ring me later, Also gave me info and reffered me to midwives xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok, Rees and FO pls wait and stay     ! fo This will either annoy u or make you feel better but my dp's sperm was a count of 8 million (should be above 20), motility 28% (should be 50) and morph 11 (should be 15) and he took zinc and vit c but not very reliably xxx


Just gonna try and get back to some normality and pray all stays well, told mum and dp thats all, think we will at least wait till first scan xxx

Dilly


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,Long time since Iv heard from you,are you ok hun?

Thanks for the hugs

I am going to stay positive,well try my best anyway as there is s till time for bfp        someone said that the preg tests from £1 shop could be no good? what does anyone else think about those?

I am off for my Monday night swim tonight so that should  help to take my mind of it for few hours.


----------



## bubkin

Dilly get a clear blue digital and see the words in all their glory


----------



## MistyW

Hi Rees - you bought preg tests from the £1 shop   Well, I've never heard that before!  I think that could be a £1 wasted.  Go and treat yourself to a proper test. 
Dilly - glad you went to the docs - I'm not surprised he didn't do any bloods, he sounds a bit dozy. When he calls you, ask if you can have a progesterone test done now.  The midwives will be more clued up, so don't worry.  You'll be safe in their experienced hands


----------



## Topkat08

Dilly take it in girl coz ur UTD    i hope u dont mind me asking but when did u have the L&D done?! 

Even if u have been given clomid for 6 months before having a L&D, will u be given more after so just told to get on with it?!  

Hay Rees, yeah im alright thanks hun, just got loads of crazy  going on at the moment! hiow r u anyway?! i dont know about the £1 tests hun sorry   hang in there tho coz its not over till the  shows up!  

 PoDsY


----------



## Fire Opal

feeling a bit lost today,

going to have a sleep  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hay FO why are u feeling lost hun?! x


----------



## MistyW

FO -     We're here for you, sweetheart


----------



## Fire Opal

hay TK

just worn out thinking about getting pg, this bug hasn't helped either, lack of sleep,
also i have been only taking my AD everyother day for a month which had been going well but forgot to take it sunday so 2 days without them not good oh and af is making me feel crap.

just   off with feeling ill, thinking about not taking clomid this month either as not worth the SE.

just having one of those days i guess.

fo


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey FO    

TK HAD MY L&D AUG 22nd, we were given clomid to get me to ov as although dp had bad results too if I was not oving his boys were not being given the chance. This was the first cycle I knew I had ovd since ttc and we just bmsed around and on day of ovulation xxx I am sure they will only ive u clomid after if they feel it has a good chance of helping. Depending what they find they may move your treatment straight on, we have been reffered for ivf and only asked to do 2 rounds of clomid as deemed unlikely to work for us....How wrong were they!!!

Consultant replied and is not concerned about me and also does not want another progesterone done and she also took the opportunity to make me aware of the possibility of a chemical pregnancy and as my cycles tend to be longer I'm again a lil scared but hey ho just got to get on with it and pray xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty,

Hmmm maybe £2 lost my sis in law bought them for me and two in each pack so they are 50p each  

I said to dh lets get a good one for thursday      what test shall I get?

Fo  

Tk - good to hear from you...hun...just was worried about you x


----------



## JW3

Dilly - you are my inspiration I too have ov'd for the first time this month.  Its good to know it can work.  Off home for some bms now  .       everything works for you, and its not long until your 12 weeks - do you know when you will get a scan?

Rees - go all out and buy an expensive digital test, my sister was telling me her line didn't show up on the normal ones but did on digital and she is due in Jan.

TK -


----------



## Rees1978

I think I will get a clear blue


----------



## MistyW

Go for it Rees  
What are you temps doing today?
Jenny - Enjoy your evening of   
None of that mucky business for me tonight, it's double Corrie


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty,

I didnt bother taking my temp this morning.naughty I know   I will take it tomorrow am,off swimming tonight and then home to eat and veg  got to wait until wednesday to take test now?

I love Chorie too and eastenders


----------



## MistyW

Naughty Reesy  
Why are you waiting until Wednesday?  
Your chart shows that AF is already a day overdue.  Is that right?  
How are you feeling in yourself?  Apart from feeling sad at the cheapy BFN?  Still feeling sick and tired?
I'm still     I think that you still might get your BFP this month!!!


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty,

I feel ok apart from sad just slightly sore boobies at the sides..

dont feel that tired today.but i was sick at 10 dpo when temp dropped..Hmmm.

The nurse said that I should have a period about two from when I had the scan about cd16?


----------



## Dilee-99

Test tom Reesy, up to you which you use. I have not done a clear blue but did a boots one today (line faint but you cant miss it) xxx everyone is just sooo different though.......frustrating xx

Hi Jen thanks hun, Bubs was/is my inspiration, think we had bms two days before and the day of ov!!

FO,TK    

GP arranging scan for me at 6/7wks which I'm chuffed about, still keep thinking AF will come grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I gotta just think     xxxxxxx

Dilly


----------



## Topkat08

Aw fo hun ur just having a bad day babe   all this ttc business is enough to send anyone   but u have been dealing with it well. If u feel u need or want another month off clomid then do it. Concentrate on getting urself better   

Aw Reesy u haven't gotta worry about me hun. Im not on much at the mo coz im not at home.  Had some bad news last week and as i couldn't get away sooner we've come down for the week so haven't been able to come on much as ive been kinda busy. As for the bfn hun dont get disheartened b/c there's still time for it to change. Treat urself to a clear blue digi  

Dilly only advice i can give ya is to relax n enjoy it. I know it's easier said then done b/c until u know the baby/ies are safe and well u wont but u've gotta try. Try not to think about everything that can go wrong babe coz u'll drive yaself mad   

Jenny good luck for this month. Hope ur having fun   x 

How r u doing Misty?! x

Well we went for a walk earlier (me & dp) to get some fresh air as things seem to getting on top of me at the mo and have decided im gonna put all this ttc stuff to one side until the new year. We're still going to be ttc naturally but im not going to stress out over it. Gonna keep charting till i know ive ov'd then forget about it. I know that might seem all a bit crazy but until i've had the L&D it all seems a bit pointless. I could have 2 blocked tubes for all i know n im sure working myself up for a fall isn't helping. So have decided we're going to enjoy x-mas (not really a xmas person but got the family coming up so any excuse for a drink lol) and the new year and then start again. Hopefully next year will be nicer to us. Not only dp & myself but to all of us on here who haven't been blessed this year.  

Anyway seem to be rambling on so gonna leave it at that  

Cheer up girlie's, we'll get there in the end


----------



## EmilyinKent

Hi All

I did the LH tests from around day 5 until today and none have shown ovulation - just a faint line each time - although it could be the cheap stick I bought of the internet! Have been taking my temp as well which has been up and down due to a cold! Day 34 now and no AF. I very much doubt I am pregnant - this is my issue - I don't seem to get periods!

I think I am going to phone the clinic tomorrow and see if they will let me know results of day 21 blood test.

Thank you for your replies.

Emily
x


----------



## Gillbill

Hi,

Can I join you girls...?

Currently on 4th round of clomid... cd30. Think I am currently 2DPO.


----------



## JW3

Hi,

Gillbill - welcome of course you can join us everyone is welcome,

Emily - will they up your dose next month? Keep your chin up you can never know for certain what is happening in there

TK - yes having lots of fun thanks and taking it easy, would send you a hug but pictures don't seem to be working on my pc this morning its really slow.  Have a good break over xmas sounds like a good decision.  I can't believe that other areas give clomid without checking tubes there was no way I was going to be given any clomid until after the l&d.  Good luck, as you know sometimes the l&d can sort everything out, you will get bfp hope it is sooner rather than later for you.

Rees - can't wait to find out if your the next bfp

Dilly - that scan should come round fairly soon then - good luck, let us know when it is

Bubs - where are you? hope you are doing well, pls keep posting want to know how you are getting on,

FO - really hope you are feeling better soon, 

Hi Misty - corrie over BMS?  no don't get that, Emmerdale maybe (you can tell I'm a real Yorkshire girl - I don't live on a farm honest)

Back for another scan tomorrow, they really are thorough at my clinic.  They want to check that my lining is thick enough so been eating tons of brazil nuts, even bought some selenium pills and later realised it was also in my multivitamin - doh.  Hope the lining is thickened up for the scan tomorrow.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning ladies, not sure whos still online

HI to the new gals,  

feeling a bit better today as have slept, mixed feelings as now af is here i can take sudafed and get rid of these germs and cough but gutted af is here and boy is she here big time, mega tummy ache and v heavy  

Had a talk with dh last night all a bit stressy but have said i'm not taking clomid again if he can't remember to take his vit's, he's said he will remember to take them, we talked lots and all is ok.

got to pull myself together now and kick this cough and get on with my last 3 weeks running my shop   sad i one way as put my heart and soul into it, been a fab 2 years but working from home will mean less stress and over heads. Life never lets you get bored does it, 

hope ya all ok this am and   

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning girlies,

How are we all?

Im tired today woke up in the night few times again and after swimming last night 

Not sure what is going on with my temps today and dont know which one to use,slept form 10pm to 1am temp was 35.54 then slept from 1 to 6 temp was 36.21 then at 7.40 temp was 36.35?any ideas ladies..

Hiya Jen,how you doing?I am trying my hardest to stay positve but its hard x

Hi Gillbill welcome to the nutty house,be worned we do nattere alot...


----------



## JW3

FO - its really hard this isn't is I've been worried about my DH not putting the effort in either.  Did I tell you I bought some vitamins for him that have a picture of a body builder on and he takes these much more regularly - thinks he's going to get a 6 pack just from taking them! Ha Ha Ha (pics still aren't working this pc at work is rubbish).  Sorry about AF, hope your next appt comes round soon for you.  Hope the next few weeks in the shop go well,  it is rubbish this IF that it has big impact on career as well.  Thinking about you,

Rees - I know it is so hard this and staying positive, both me & DH were expecting the worst at our appt on Saturday and then suddenly it all seems not too bad - it does just show that thinking positive only works so far and even if you believe its not working you may be wrong.  Hope that ramble made sense?  I'm good today thanks.


----------



## bubkin

good morning girls, 

how are we all today?    i got really bad heartburn :-(  its really nasty    just wanna go home and lay down lol  not as if it will help lol


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Bubs,

Nice to hear from you sorry you feel a bit rubbish today  

Im ok just very tired and confused about my temp today,Bubs what do you think its posted above? x


----------



## bubkin

well rees its hard with your chart are its up and down all over the place,  but you are still above the cover line, so you need to stay positive


----------



## Rees1978

I know bubs its a mess,not sure why its so up and down   maybe I should discard todays temp,although if I put 35.54 it would be below cover line anyway trying to stay   no signs of af 

How you feeling apart from hearburn hun anyway?
Not many people online today


----------



## bubkin

not too bad tiredness is easing off, but i'm 9wks today so hopefully by 12 wks i should feel radient lol 


have you thought that maybe the battery is running low on your therm??


----------



## Rees1978

Oh I did not think about that,maybe it is.

Can you buy them on their own in boots do you know,i could get one today?


----------



## bubkin

i don't know if they sell them on their own but it was 12.99 for the set i brought from boots


----------



## Rees1978

Yes thats the set I bought ages ago,with the book.

I feel so so tired today and the sides of both (.)(.) feel bruised maybe its af but they have been like that for about 1 week


----------



## bubkin

well fingers crossed for you rees, what tests are you using?


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks hun.

My sis in law bought me cheepy ones think they were fromt he pound shop,done two both bfn so far so not sure.maybe they could be wrong,but I thought tests are tests really?


----------



## bubkin

should have brought the ones from ebay as they are sensitive ones.  what ml do the £1 shop ones read at?


----------



## Rees1978

Think they said 25 miu but there so tiny aswell..but I though 25miu are the most sensitive arnt they hun?


----------



## bubkin

no they do a 10miu, which it what i used, got 20 for £4 from ebay

how long are you leaving it before you read result


----------



## Rees1978

Oh I see,I left it about 10 mins and still bfn.

20 for £4 thats so good,I dont have a debit card at the mo so cant get them off ebay,which is a shame.

Thinking I should buy a test from a shop,I was going to test Thursday which would be 17dpo and day 35? but Im sure theres still time for bfp


----------



## bubkin

well it purely depends on how long it takes to implant


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlies, just thought id do my daily check in  

Jenny ~ Glad ur having fun hun   lol! Thanks for ur msg hun   i hope it's sooner rather than later for all of us! There's no point in working myself up till after the L&D, atleast then we should know a bit more   anyway... good luck with ur scan tomorrow and hopefully everything will be all good for ya  

FO glad ur feeling a bit better hun   Sorry af is here with a vengeance, she doesn't seem to get the msg that shes not welcome   

Hay Reesy how r u today?! 

Bubs 9 wks already, not long to go now before u should start to enjoy it  

Gill ~ welcome to the loony board hun   good luck on ur 2ww x 

I was flicking through the tv last night n stopped on the programme called 'Grumpy Old Women' there was this one woman saying how she was glad she didn't have kids then it went to another woman was said ''well how hard is it to have a baby?! its easy to fall pg n have kids''   yeah for some! what about people like us who really want a baby n have to go through this heartbreaking IF journey!   people really should think before they say things i think


----------



## Rees1978

Yes every women is totally different arnt they hun..it can vary so much.


----------



## bubkin

it might seem like its going quick but for me its dragging lol   

TK i know what you mean about the progs,  my mum even says stuff like that, people who find it easy just don't get it


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,

I totally agree some women just dont realise how hurtfull it can be to have to go through this.others can get pg one after anouther its just not fair is it.

I hat eit when my sis in law keeps saying when you having a baby then or are you pg yet?that upsets me ... 

Im ok TK just feel very tired,confused of temps and a bit low but trying my hardest to saty positive as still nos ign of af?

How are you doing anyway apart from af?

x


----------



## Topkat08

Bubs make the most of it hun coz when ur lil boy/girl is born, the years are gonna fly by   do u have a inkling of what ur having?! might seem a daft q but some people do... baby names?! i want to know everything!!!!!!!    how sad am i?! lol x

Im alright thanks Reesy over af now n just looking forward to being able to relax with all this ttc stuff till after the new year (well the L&D) have decided to bite the bullet and get a tat (dunno when tho coz im  scared when it comes to pain  ) but really want one now! so as they say... onwards & upwards ay 

Try and stay positive coz its really not over till the  shows hereslef babe! as for ur SIL, have u said something to her?! x


----------



## knikki

hey girlies,

thought i would say a quick hello.

Fo i have finally got your germies.  I feel like cr*p!!  Woe is me....!!

Glad to hear you are all doing ok.

Reesy - stay positive!

Bubs - glad your bump is doing well!

TK - i think you are being very sensible...

DK - glad you are back in the land of the living!

Misty and Minxy - the double act!  Hope you are both ok.

Hiya Pods, Jenny, Coffee Republic, Harmony and everyone else!!  How are we doing on the testing?  Is it all up to date?  Have we missed anyone?

N x


----------



## bubkin

Tk,  i did want a boy and still think i am having a boy, but i am now not bothereed whati have, 

names i like are:  ashton for a boy and either hannah may or ellie may for a girl


----------



## Topkat08

Nice names Bubs... If u change ur mind Nikki's a nice name    

Hay Knik hows u hun?! apart from getting FO's germs 

The way im looking at things now is ive gotta be real with myself about ttc... for all we know i could have 2 blocked tubes so doesnt matter how much bms'ing we do or how many cycles of clomid i take its all pointless so getting get a grip of myself n be thankful for what ive got! Next years gotta be better hasnt it?! pray to whoevers upstairs that im not in this same situation this time next year! 

For all my girlies still getting through the heartache of IF....


----------



## knikki

you've got to think we will all be pg by xmas next year.  have to say though I did think that last year and here I am again....!
Doh!!


----------



## knikki

and i said it the year before too...!  Double doh!


----------



## Topkat08

LOL so did i Knik... remember New Years Eve a family friend asked when we were going to start a family... 'This Year'....Yeah right!!!!!!!!! 

Anyways gotta drag my  away now as ive got things to do but will try n get back on later x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,

Not said anything to SIL yet.... 

Glad your ok hun

I had a tattto about a year ago on my back below my neck its great,it did hurt alot though I must admit but dh had lots and i went with hima nd got one...go for it!! 

Hey,Dilly,Misty and Pods where are you today?


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

How are we all this afternoon?

Been in town all morning met a friend(which was nice, hard what with my agropohbia but worth it)she has a 5week old baby and love seeing them both! 
Jack was a good boy for once!

Had to get out the house! Having new kitchen fitted! God its a nightmare, only been 2days and miss it so much! 

Dilly, rees have you tested again this morning

Rees the ones from the £1 are fine hun its the same that come from ebay i buy them both! (just dont get as many as you do from ebay!) Some times there 10ml and sometimes 25 i find! 

Dilly go buy a clearblue on with conception details on it! Youl know 100% then! Worth a £10 a??

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

knikki said:


> Misty and Minxy - the double act! Hope you are both ok.


I'm fine, thanks for asking knikki  Just busy at work....and counting the days till we leave this freezing cold weather for hotter climes !!  

*FO*...sorry to hear the old witch got you  

*Rees*....keeping fingers crossed for you  

*Dilly*...congrats on the BFP....great news after the confusion of your progesterone level ! 

*TK*...re the tattoo....go for it I say !  I've got 3 small ones and have wanted another for ages...DP hates them but I've already decided what I want (on my foot) and have told him I'm gonna get it done for my 40th....he's not too happy but tough...it's my foot 

*Misty*...hope the other half of my double act is ok ? 

Anyway, hope everyone else is ok....

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## knikki

Where are you off to and when Minxy?  Got a feeling I've asked before, but cant remember.
I am off to Malaysia and Thailand on boxing day - yippee!!
Just got to lose a ton in weight before then and not put any on when I get back for my icsi...!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

knikki said:


> Where are you off to and when Minxy? Got a feeling I've asked before, but cant remember.
> I am off to Malaysia and Thailand on boxing day - yippee!!
> Just got to lose a ton in weight before then and not put any on when I get back for my icsi...!!


Oooo sounds wonderful....not been to Malaysia but been to Thailand a couple of times. We're going to New Zealand (my parents emigrated several years ago) on 28th Dec and then stopping off in Fiji on way back...actually we've not booked the Fiji part yet but planning to tonight (hopefully hotel we want is still available at the right price !!)

Have you been to Malaysia or Thailand before ? Whereabouts in Thailand ?

Good luck with the weight loss and ICSI 

N xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Minxy  how you doing?

Im exhausted today  

Hiya DK.Long time no speak how are you feeling?

I am not testing just yet going to wait until Thursday...

Its mine and dh wedding anniversary today,wonder if I get a pressie  

Hey Dilly,how are you,feeling pg yet hun? what was your progestorone level now,do you know hun?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Rees1978 said:


> Its mine and dh wedding anniversary today,wonder if I get a pressie


  

Hopefully you'll get a BFPressie of a BFPositive 

N x


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks hun,

I am praying..

I am so confused with my temps I bought a new thermometer for tomorrow


----------



## Rees1978

Is anyone around


----------



## Topkat08

Hello again u lot...

Reesy   like minxy said... lets hope ur get the best anniversary pressie ever!!!  

Minxy ~ Hope ur alright hun?! a tat on ur foot has gotta hurt   but u go for it... sure once u've had it done ur dh will start to like it   x 

DK glad u had a good day out hun. bet it has done u the world of good   hope the kitchen is done soon  

Anyone seen PoDsY?! sure it was her b'day this weekend just gone  
x

Ok ive got a strange question that im hoping someone might be able to shine the light on.... When u have blocked tubes, what is it that blocks them?!


----------



## Rees1978

Cheers DK

I am finally at home waiting for dh I am so so exhausted...pray its
   my bfp


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Honez

TK No idea what blocks the tubes maybe lining too think? Hope you are well and great to hear you being positive about ttc naturally and enjoying xmas.Hopefully you will get an o'naturel BFP XXXXX

Minxy Thanks Honey, still not as relaxed about it as I would like but getting there xxxx

Rees stay   cos I'm   for your BFP, pls test soon xxxxxxx

Knik I said it for a few years too honey, Hope u wont be saying it next year, Do you still have time for a BFP for xmas/new year?

DK well done for going out!

Bubs Nice to hear from you, have not used a clearblue yet (done 6 tests so far!!) but will get one for wk end just to see word in its glory xxx 

Back at work today and kept stum!! feel normal, my (.)(.) seem less tender and not so hungry as at wk end but peeing lots! might do another cheapy stick tonight lol. I know its true!! Seeing GP Friday to arrange scan in abt 2 weeks time xxxx

Got a real social wk end, works xmas doo thurs (every 1 wondering why I'm driving!!), out with girl friends for dinner Fri agan they will wonder why I'm not drinking (not that I drink alot!!!), Going away overnight Sunday to concert and hotel with my mum who I have to reveal now knows lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harmony802005

hi tk hunny how r u doing?sorry i havent been on for a while hun,just wanted to send ya a huge hug babe xxx

How is everyone else,hope everyone is well love harm xxx


----------



## Gillbill

Evening girls  

Rees - Happy anniversary. The pound shop tests do definitely work cos i have used them before but didn't get +ve till 2 days after i got a +ve with supermarket own brand test.  Good luck for testing - will you manage to hold out till thurs. Your chart is a bit up and down but still well over the cover temp. Do you always take temp at same time? I set alarm for 30mins earlier than i normally wake so it's same time every morning.... i can then go back to sleep for a wee while.

Topkat - different thinks can cause blocked tubes. It could be due to previous operations/scar tissue, STD's or other infections, a spasm, mother nature or can be unexplained..... that's what i was told at hospital as my right tube is blocked but they suspect it was due to spasm during hsg.

bubkin - have heard from a friend that refresher sweeties are good for heartburn if you don't like the stuff from chemists. She buys them in bulk.

Dilly - all sounding very positive for you - get a digital test!! there is nothing better than seeing the word appear. Makes it fell more official  

Big hello to everyone else -


----------



## MistyW

Hello to everybody 
 Reesy!
Just a quick drop by as it's late, I've just got in after a very busy day, and I'm ready to drop.
Wanted to check that you rascals are all behaving yourselves - good to see that order is being maintained  
 xxx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi All, managed to get in early today, hardly anyone here, but got to keep it breif.

TK, can you update your list....AF arrived yesterday and I know I have been going on about charting, but my temp hasn't dropped, so I just wanted to warn everyone who is analysing their charts too much that it can be misleading and is only an indication of what's going on.  It seems that last cycle I didn't ovulate, but got a thermal shift (a good one too) and this cycle my temp hasn't dropped but AF has arrived.  Luckily this cycle, I have had no ppains! YAY! makes up for 11 months of hell and having to have days off work.

DH has been signed off with stress (high stress job, plus issues with boss, plus ttc have all taken their toll) so I have had to promise myself not to mention IVF etc whilst he is trying to chill out, which is driving me mental!!!!  I just want to be setting up appointments, getting bloods done and moving forward and AF coming yesterday felt like a kick in the stomach.

TK, I think that there is a condition called hydrosalphinx, there is a thread on FF somewhere, with lots of ladies with blocked tubes, blocked with fluid.  Like Gill says, it happens when there is trauma to the tube (or no reason at all).

Hope everyone is ok.  Oh...well done Dilly  and I can't wait to hear from Rees - I have everything crossed.

PoDdy
P.S. Hello to anyone who doesn't know me


----------



## knikki

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Oooo sounds wonderful....not been to Malaysia but been to Thailand a couple of times. We're going to New Zealand (my parents emigrated several years ago) on 28th Dec and then stopping off in Fiji on way back...actually we've not booked the Fiji part yet but planning to tonight (hopefully hotel we want is still available at the right price !!)
> 
> Have you been to Malaysia or Thailand before ? Whereabouts in Thailand ?


Hi Minxy,

Been to thailand before. Last time I did bangkok, chang mai, chang rai, phi phi and krabi. This time we are doing phuket, khao lak and the khao sok jungle - thankfully we aren't going any where near Bangkok with all the violence going on at the moment. Can't beleive they've taken over the international airport!! Not good. Just doing KL in Malaysia for about 5/6 days.

Pods - sorry AF has arrived. it's my turn tomorrow I think... I don't even hope I am pg anymore - it just doesn't factor in my head. I have given up!! sorry to hear your DH has been having a tough time of it all. 

Morning everyone!!

Rees - when are you testing? tomorrow? fingers crossed.


----------



## knikki

oh Minxy, forgot to say - my sister lives in NZ so all my family are going over there for xmas (excluding me!!)
She moved out there about 2 years ago.


----------



## Fire Opal

haven't been online since yest am and had to read 5 pages, forgotten loads i've read soz,

So how is everone this am, well i hope

Af is being a real pig, tummy pain big time, had nice evening last night, we opened a bottle of wine before we had food and it went to our heads, had a laugh, no tv listened to cd's and chilled, 
had a v productive day in the shop yest, still coughing but not so bad thank god

so who's about today ?

fo


----------



## knikki

i am here with lots of your germies...!!


----------



## Fire Opal

hi ya nik

don't blame little old me, told you we shouldn't have used tongues    

are you coughing lots, thats the killer and you can't sleep, 

off to walk hounds in a bit, what ya doing
decided to take clomid today   SE

fo


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Just popping in to give you a quick update from my scan today, real busy at work so not too many personals, and have to get home on time for more bms.

Well went for a scan today and my womb lining was 6.6, nurse told me the minimum is actually 6 so praying its ok.  Looks like I have ovulated yesterday and that fits with the pain I had yesterday - however I didn't pick up the smiley face on the ovulation test this month so just shows they don't always work.  So good chance this month as been having bms, now roll on to the 2ww, think I'm going to test now on 9th Dec.

Hi Knikki, Misty, Harm, Rees

FO - glad you had a good evening, hope you are back on top form soon, hope you get a bfp this month

Poddy - sorry to hear about AF and your DH, hope he is feeling better soon, would put you a hug on but pictures still not workign on this rubbish pc at work

TK - I have inflamed tube, my consultant doesn't know what has caused it as I've never had any type of infection, however I do have quite a few skin problems acne, eczema and really this is like skin but on the inside.  because of the inflamation the liquid in the tubes isn't as free-flowing as it should be and therefore means I have higher risk of ectopic.  Its not fully blocked.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## knikki

We shouldn't!!  

I am in work hun.  Plodding through a couple of contracts and fending off phone calls...!!

My cough is a tickly pathetic one.  Poor DH had to sleep in the back bedroom I was snoring that much last night.
I just can't breathe!!

Hi jenny.

Rees - if you do pop on here today


----------



## Fire Opal

Rrrrrrrrrrrr poor you nik, i know how you feel  

hi Jen, ya lucky you get scans wish i could have them, love to know whats going on in there.

just back from a lovely walk though the woods, all the floor covered in orange leaves, lots of birds singing, its my time when i think about stuff, was thinking i'm very lucky just to be healthy (apart from this cough) and to enjoy my life to the max, baby or no baby  

oh had a message yest from wiltshire adoption people, got to ring them today for an info pack   but scarey.
just want to found out stuff and then we can decided next year.

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey girlies,

Im feeling so sad AF has arrived for me today  

And it's painfull and feeling so knackerd with sore tummy which looks like a big fat melon


----------



## DK

Good morning FO, Jenny, knikki, rees and all the other lovely ladies on ere!

Rees hun im so so sorry    turned up, dam her!   this month for you!

How are we all? x


----------



## JW3

Rees - sorry to hear that AF arrived was looking so good for you, hope that you get a good result this month

Hi Dk how are you?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Rees I am so sorry hun 



Take care 
Natasha xx

....hello to all you other clomid chicks....off to meeting so have to rush 

N xx


----------



## Coffee republic

So I have been trying to have a good look at the statistics

We have 1    and 9  

So statistically we are due some more  

So Kinikki -don't give up til you really have to. Misty maybe you are due to test very soon/

My poor DH is heavily involved in credit crunch/recession and knackered but    afew times over the weekend so fingers crossed

LOts of love and hugs to every-one

CR x


----------



## Topkat08

Hello me darlings....

I did just write out the msg n dum dum me lost it   so gotta read n write again... if i forget anyone its NOT on purpose......

Reesy im sorry af arrived hun, i was feeling really positive for u this month   still could get a bfp for xmas tho hun!  

Dilly ~ hope ur alright babe! when r u gonna do that digi test?! cant wait for it to be confirmed in writing... living my life through n at the mo    

Harm to see u online hun. how r u feeling?! not long to go before ur op  

Gill how r u today?! what cd are u on if u dont mind me asking?! x sending loads of  ur way x

Misty hows u?! x

 PoDsY sorry to hear af has shown herself   why cant she get the msg that shes not welcome   sorry i cant update the list! that privilege has been taken away from me  

Knikki hows u?! u have traveled haven't ya   have u ever eaten cat or dog?!   Urgh    

Oi Oi FO me online buddie! glad ur finally starting to feel a better   good on u with what u said in u last post. When i was talking to dp about not stressing out about ttc i thought the same as u! got the family coming up for xmas & then we might go to London on new years eve & i really dont want to be all depressed so ttc naturally, praying for the best but if it doesn't happen just going to wait for the L&D then who knows whats going to happen after that! Just being thankful for what ive got! its easy to forget things when ttc and more importantly we add stress that's not needing in our relationships so enjoy xmas & new year babe then who knows what will happen     


Jenny ~ good news about ur scan hun   keeping my fingers n toes crossed for ya & sending a truck load of  ur way  

DK how r u doing hun?!  

Minxy hows u?! x

Cat, Shelle, CR, Emily and everyone else ive missed  

P.S thanks for all the info re blocked tubes btw! was going to google it but always read stuff that puts the  in me lol.  

One last lil question... i haven't really been charting this month but want to know when i ov so i took my temp today (cd if i ov anywhere between cd14-17 it should show up shouldn't it?!


----------



## knikki

Hey TK,

I know Shellebell will update our list for us, but thought I'd copy it in for a quick update.

NK - due to test 11th Nov - Sorry hun  

DK - due to test 11th Nov - Sorry hun  

RJ - due to test 13th Nov - Sorry hun  

TK - due to test 19th Nov - Sorry hun

BF - due to test 20th Nov - Sorry hun  

FO - due to test 21st Nov - Sorry hun.

Rees - due to test 22nd Nov - Sorry hun.  

Lettsy - due to test 22nd Nov - ??

Dilly - due to test 23rd Nov - BFP!!!

PoDsY - due to test 28th Nov - Sorry hun.

Knikki - due to test 27th Nov  

Misty - due to test 6th Dev

CF - due to test 7th Dec

Hope - due to test 13th (ish) Dec 

Jenny - due to test 15th Dec  

Can't remember if Lettsy was unlucky or not this month? Does anyone know??


----------



## DK

Hi tk how are you hun! 

Well knikki looks like your be the next ^bfp^ then woo hoo  x


----------



## JW3

CR - thanks for the statistics update - you're right we must be due another 1 or 2 soon, 

TK -thanks for the babydust

Knikki - good luck, really hope you get bfp


----------



## knikki

Hey TK - never eaten cat or dog to my knowledge, but could have done.  In China you generally don't know what you're eating...
I am not pro eating pets, but have always wondered what breed of dog they eat?  I assume they breed dogs for food like we breed cows and sheep?!?  If it was a breed I really loved like labs or border collies, I don;t think I could eat them.   

Travelled about a little bit, I guess.

Hi DK - I am next on the list but definitely not PG.  Don't feel it at all and don;t have much optimism that way anymore...

Coffee Republic - thanks, but I think it will take a little more than statistics to get me pg.  I think it's practically impossible!!

jenny - hello


----------



## Fire Opal

OH MY GOD   i've missed a bit some where, why you talking about eatting dogs  

doesn't bare thinking about yuk yuk, 

Well have started the ball rolling, just had call from placement council to do with adoption   had to give rough details, was so nervous i forgot dh's birthday, said he was 10, what a div  

they will send us details of a local meeting where we can learn more and ask stuff, felt surreal talking about ages we'd like and our experiences with children, blamey 2009 will be a big year for us what ever happens

bum customer just been in and now lost my track,

who's about ?

fo


----------



## Shellebell

Hiys girls

Just to let you know I have updated the list on the 1st page


----------



## knikki

thanks Shellebell

I'm here Fo.


----------



## knikki

Shellbell - just to let you know that Lettsy was a BFN.  Just looked back at her last post.  Sorry Lettsy, I forgot.  

TK - as you were the original organiser of the list?  Do you think its worth everyone putting their next dates on it if it was a BFN this month?


----------



## knikki

Sorry - can you tell I am a list person??!!   
I like to have things to tick off!!!


----------



## Fire Opal

all right nik

hows ya day been, when ya testing ?

just reading back   PoD   really soz af showed up, big hugs lady
are you on clomid again ? stood looking at the box today for an age, deciding if to take it again, 
Yes i'm back being a clomid gal again, oh joy,   here we go again

fo


----------



## knikki

At least you will have an excuse for being loopy then Fo!!   

I am ok - very snotty and feeling sorry for myself still.

I wont test till sat morning if AF hasn't showed and that is only cos I want to get seriously drunk at the good food show and wont do that if i am pg obviously!


----------



## Fire Opal

Uuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Fooooooooooooooood


----------



## knikki

Have you ever been to the Good Food show??  It is my idea of heaven - you literally eat and drink free stuff until you collapse in a heap and can't drink or eat anymore.  yum!


----------



## MistyW

Fooooood!!!!! YUMBO, me starving (as usual)
Been on a training course all day - it was a buffet and a lot of the pork pies and beef sarnies went in my bag for my doggy   Hope nobody saw me... I just thought it was such a waste because there was loads left  
Reesy - I'm so sorry   I feel really bad for encouraging and building you up this month.  Hope you are OK, and I'm still sending you lots of   and   because I do still believe that you're not far off your BFP. 
It's sooo cold, and I'm sooo tired.  AF defo on way (at least endo acts as an early warning system), but I didn't really expect it to work anyway.  Still not convinced I ov'd, wish my hospital would do scans.  Why are they leaving me in the dark?


----------



## DK

Good evening ladies how are we all


----------



## MistyW

Hi DK...
Cold and hungry and sore tum


----------



## JW3

Knikki - have a great time at the good food show - went to the one in Glasgow the other year and it was fab - got a whole load of stuff and meant to save it for xmas but never happened - you never know it could be you this month most people gets doubts in the 2ww

FO - gosh big step about the adoption good luck with it all let us know how its going.

Misty -   it is good getting scans buts its only the bms that actually gets the result and they still don't know for definite with the scans that there was an egg in the follicle so you still never know for certain just have to hope and pray


----------



## Lettsy

Yoo hoo  

Thought i'd reappear once the germs died down a bit, don't want to go catching any from you lot!  

Knikki - Don't worry about missing my post hun, easily done  

FO - Good Luck for the Clomid cycle this month.

MistyW - Do you have bloods taken on day 21/day 28? to check Progesterone levels, my hosp don't do scans just bloods.
Rees -   Sorry to hear AF arrived stay positive though.

Congrats Dilly! 

How cold is it these last few days?? Think I may try and stay warm with DH this evening . . .    
Sx


----------



## TracyK

Hi ladies just wanted to say hello
Full of cold - best contraception I've ever come across. DH and I were naughty the other day ( not sposed to as got hycosy in Dec) but I had lots of eggwhite cm and thought sod it! Have got my head round my stupid cycles and the unlikelyhood of getting pg without some intervention but thought my as well try eh?
Sorry to all you ladies with BFN's - try not to dwell on them - like FO says there's lots to enjoy and be thankful for, I'm a firm believer stressing and obsessing does us no good at all


----------



## FlossyFly

Hello everyone........

Has anybody else been started on 100mg of clomid?
My cons has put me straight on 100mg. Have had no side effects......well none that I am noticing anyway. Gonna use some OPK tests this weekend to see if I get any results. Just seems like most people have started on 50mg. 
Any one been one 100mg and had a BPF?


----------



## Gillbill

Evening girlies  

It's sooo cold tonight. No real news from me - 4DPO - the 2ww drags too much. 

PoDdy - Sorry AF got you but yay for no pain.  

Knikki - hope ad stays away tomorrow - the good food show is brilliant, last time i drank more than i ate and ended up having to leave early as i was a big bit tipsy. Well worth the ticket price.

FO - Bottle of wine with or before food is always good, Sounding really positive getting info on adoption - a good friend of mine adopted a little boy 2 years ago. She is waiting to be matched with another child at the moment. Was a long process but worth it for her and her hubby.

Jenny - all sounding good after your scan and the timing sounds good too.  

Rees - sorry it wasn't your month. Hope you are ok  

Topkat - i am currently on cd32 (4dpo) don't have regular cycles at all. The last 3 time on clomid i've ov'd anywhere between days 21 & 48. 

Misty - If it was going to go to waste i would have done the same as you and took some for the dog. He likes little treats. 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlie's 

Just doing my nightly check up  

Thanks for up updating the list Shelle!

Knikki Yep deff gonna do another list so.... start giving me ur dates   i like to have everything organised and that goes for in here as well    although im no longer a clomid nutter (well for now anyway) im still going be lurking around  

FF how r u hun?! i was started off on 100mg hun n had terrible hot flushes and mood swings (all started about 7-10 days after taking my last pill) 

Gill hopefully the clomid will put ur cycles in some kind of routine, for what its worth i would have af one month then go 2 without but from about the 2nd cycle of clomid they have come every 28-31 days. hope it does the same for u hun  

FO big step ur taking there hun but im wishing u all the best n whatever happens make sure u keep us informed   do me a favour tho... i know u cant do it while going through the adoption process but dont ever give up on having ur own baby  i have known people to foster/adopt & after they have a child to look after and there mind is taking of falling pg... they've conceived  

Tracy naughty naughty about having  when ur not suppose 2   wishing u all the best tho hun  

Hay DK long time no speak eh! how have u been?! x

Cat any news on getting ur hands on those crazy pills?! x 

Lettsy sorry to hear it was a bfn this month hun! Keep ur head up n keep moving forward! still time for a xmas bfp  


Misty hope u have a good time at the food show  

 to anyone ive missed x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hello ladies

sorry no personal as on way to bed, very tied.

Flossy I would do opk's asap as it may happen anytime from cd10 and do them till you get a pos result and still do one next couple of days too. If they work for you they will really help pin point ovulation.

Every 1 hi    

Rees really sorry hun, hope ur ok    

Did my 8th positive test today but still not a clear blue digital yet! saving it as a treat lol!!

Got my xmas doo tom night, not really in mood and soo early but 3 course meal lol and guess not drinking means driving so eat and go  

Roll on scan in a couple of wks (no date yet x) Still only me dp and my mum know!!!

Dilly


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Evening girls ..sorry been a bit absent had a busy few days ..sorry for the BFN's   and     for your next cycles  

I start the crazy clomid drug from next cycle if this one is a no go ..no smiley faces yet on the digital ov tests ..will carry on with them and then I am being rescanned on Monday to see if anything has happened re that 10mm follie

So lets get some positive vibes going for us all ... WE NEED SOME CHRISTMAS BFP'S                                                                        

Cat x


----------



## harmony802005

good luck for ur cycle cat xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks hunny   ..how are you doing ?  

Cat x


----------



## Rees1978

Morning girls thought I would pop on quickly,

How are we all today?

I still feel knackerd horrible heavy af 

Hey Misty thanks hun for the hugs an d positive thoughts,sorry that you af is also on its way too. I really thought it was my month so had a little cry yesterday 

My next appoinment is next Friday at the clinic to discuss whats next 

Lets pray for xmas bfps


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning Rees

soz af is being mean, i'm the same, been a real cow this time

you on clomid again, i'm on 25mg now as had such bad SE the last 3 months, hope it still works

waiting for call from nurse as rang doc's about this cough not going, had it 2 weeks now and still have this lump in my throat that a can't shift, ever time i swollow i can feel it yuk

you working today ?

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Morning FO,

Yes it is strange how you still have the cough and sore throat,maybe you need some antibiotics to shift it hun.

I am not on clomid htis month as last month on the strongest dose and had ver bad SE so the hospital said its not safe for me to take it this month.I am still getting scanned through the cycle to catch ov thats if I do ov not on clomid maybe I will now that last month it kicked my ovaries into gear a bit.

Are the docs calling you back or are you going in to see them.

I am at work unfortunetly I have to come in   so tired and achey


----------



## Fire Opal

hun

no appointments til next week so their calling me   how that will help i don't know,

off to walk dogs now, not much fun as the cold air makes me cough loads,  

hope ya day goes quick and you get home and snuggle up

fo


----------



## knikki

Hello girlies,

I am still full of snot!!  

N x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello snotty 

soz to hear ya still feling bad, me to, have been naughty and not taken dogs out  , dh can do it later, just makes me cough loads.

if we could find a use for snot we would be loaded.
so you testing sat   for you

fo


----------



## knikki

We would!!  What could we use it for though??!

Yeah will probably test Sat morning.  No hopes though.  

did say to Rees though - it might just be my luck to be pg this month as I have drank loads, not taken any folic acid and have taken lots and lots of cold and flu medication....


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Nic Nak,look at my temp.Hmmm  shot up today thats a bit strange on cd2


----------



## Fire Opal

hay Rees, i'm bay 4 and my temp has gone up  

nurse rang, off to docs angain at 3.20 so they can listen to my lungs and kick this cough once and for all,
worried i might have damaged my throat, 

Nik     for sat

off for shower and get reading for work

catch up later

fo


----------



## knikki

Rees - why would your temp do that??  when does it normally go up?

Fo - thanks hun.


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Nic Nak.

I dont know why its shot up doesnt normally,oh well nevermind x


----------



## knikki

Just been talking to a woman I am friendly with in work and she passed comment that she got pg accidentally.  She then went on to tell me that she fainted at work and went to the hospital as a result of it and they told her she was pg and that was why she had fainted.  It turned out that she was actually 19 weeks and was still having periods normally...

How mad is that?!?!  She said it took months for her to beleive she was actually pg.


----------



## Fire Opal

Helloooooooooooo back online

How can you not know   scarey

fo


----------



## knikki

it is!  she said she didn't feel pg at all.  they kept asking her when her last period was and she said feb.  they said oh you must only be a few weeks gone then....  19 weeks!!!


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO and Nic Nak,

Oh how many months did she have her period for then? how can you have a period and be pg?  

I have mega cramps in lower tummy and below...ouch!!! really sharp pains..wanna go home


----------



## knikki

if she was 19 weeks when they scanned her - she must have had at least 4 periods.
Weird!  Didn't feel like I could quiz her as to whether these were normal periods or lighter than usual blah blah blah...
I wanted to tho!  She had even been for scans on her gall bladder and they hadn't picked anything up.  AND she lost weight in those 19 weeks....


----------



## Rees1978

Thats scarey hun...

wonder what my temp will be tomorrow cant beleive it jumped that high


----------



## Fire Opal

Right apart from a baby 

WHAT WOULD YOU REALLY LIKE FOR XMAS​
Please father christmas can i have, new battery for my car
A little black kitten

fo


----------



## knikki

I don't really want very much...

I would quite like a puppy but that's never going to happen.

Er...a black cardigan?

Er...some curtains for my front room??


----------



## JW3

FO a new battery for your car - that's a bit practical isn't it?

I'd like to win big on my premium bonds so I can leave work.  £50k would do it.


----------



## PoDdy

Hi 
Just popped in to add that my sister had 'periods' when she was pg.  Don't know why.  Perhaps the body remembers it's supposed to be doing something - LOL!  Maybe AF really is magical!

Lots of   from me this morning, but bounced back now 

Rees, my temp bounces around a lot at the start of my cycle.  Nothing to worry about though.

PoD

P.S. Don't want anything for Christmas...just a bambino and that ain't gunna happen now.


----------



## Rees1978

Xmas list would be.

A bambino  

To win the lottery to not have to work again...but thats never gona happen  

And a few new clothes for work..


----------



## Coffee republic

Xmas - yes a bambino for me too please

Credit crunch/recession to ease - nightmare for DH and my flat seems to be falling in value every day - had to reduce the asking price twice now

And a smart new running top   would be very nice please  

CR x

wishing every body


----------



## Rees1978

Hey girls anyone around tonight?x


----------



## Lettsy

Hi Rees  

How are you??

Mmm Christmas . . . . . .dear Santa please can I have a new pair of trainers that don't give me blisters when I go running, some wooden floors in my lounge and dining room and a baby. 

I've just got home from a manic day at work and fancy relaxing with a glass of vino but due to ovulate any day, maybe I should give it a miss! My poor dh is still at work and just sent me a message to say he'll be at least another hour! oh well life, eh!  

Hi everyone  

Sx


----------



## MistyW

Hi girlies, 
Just put me down on the list for a bambino for Chrimbo, if there is any space left?  
AF started with a vengeance in the early hours of the morning, so cross me off the testing list.
Still, start on round 2 tomorrow.  Still time to get my BFP!
Thinking of calling my doc and asking if she will do my bloods this month.  Just want to know it's working (or not).
I know somebody who was born on top of a set of ladders!!! 
Her Mum was putting up the Christmas decorations, and out she popped!  The woman didn't even know she was pregnant!!!! She thought she had hit the menopause.  Now that really would be a lovely surprise!
Fingers crossed girlies


----------



## EmilyinKent

Hi Everyone

How insane is that - not knowing you are pregnant and getting periods! Still I know it happens - my Mum's friend's grandson & his girlfriend went travelling for a year and then came back to start uni when they were 19. She came home near christmas time and was really ill - her mum took her to the hospital and she gave birth to a premature baby - nearly 3 months early! She had absolutely no idea and was living the uni lifestyle - drinking etc.! She put on weight but put this down to the uni lifestyle...

I think we all want a baby for Christmas! That has been on my last 2 Xmas lists - still haven't got one yet - just got to keep on asking!!  

Am off to Bruges for the weekend with the girls-  can't wait! Going to drink Mulled Wine and get in the Christmassy spirit!


Emily
xxx


----------



## Topkat08

whos around?!

Sorry to many posts to read back on but just wanted to come n say a quick hello 

FO  a car battery for xmas?!  wheres ur imagination?! 

 PoDsY soz to hear that u were feeling down but glad u managed to pick urself up hun 

Lettsy have a drink if u want one hun! no point putting ur life on hold while ttc hun  i dont think it will affect ovulation anyway! its not like ur planning on getting hammered 

Misty sorry to hear af has creeped in on ya hun  still time for a xmas bfp  

Emily hope ur alright hun... ur weekend away sounds like it will do ya good hun 

Ok now onto u Santa  seen as i have been a very very very good girl this year (LOL yeah right)  pretty pretty pretty please can i have a nice BFP for xmas n if u cant do that then a nice black n white husky puppy n if u cant manage that then i'd like a million ££££'s in my ''secret santa'' xmas card n if u cant manage that then i'll settle for a late xmas pressie of a BFP in the new year     

P.S whatever it is a hope im not in the childless boat next year


----------



## lisa jane

hi ladies 

I havent been online for a while as barred from the internet but I wanted to give everyone hope, Last month I had a hycosy on day 7 of my cycle and then started my last month of 100mg of clomid, towards the end of the month id given up hope but some told me to test....... in complete shock as it was positive bfp  im so excited and now no need for a lap and dye.

good luck every one and stay positive.

Lisa jane


----------



## MistyW

Hi Lisa Jane

A big CONGRATULATIONS to you  

Thanks for giving us all a bit of hope x


----------



## JW3

Just started writing big post and it all disappeared  

Anyhow I have decided for xmas i'm going to buy lots of booze and huge bottle of baileys because surely then the bfp will come along and I'll just have to stare longingly at the bottle

Lisa Jane - congratulations fab news    

TK -   praying you get your bfp soon

Misty - sorry to hear about AF   hope this next month is your month

Emily - have a fab time in Bruges - dead jealous

Lettsy - just have that glass of wine - could be your last

Coffee republic - tell me about it this credit crunch is a right pain, has made me realise I defo want a baby more that I care about my job, both me & DH may lose our jobs is a big worry, hope thigns get sorted with your flat

Poddy - hope you are feeling better  

Hi Rees, DK, Harm, Bubs and everyone else

Love 
Jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

How are we all this morning? Its very dark and raining here in essex!   Got take jack to school in a bit god  for the rain   for peace lil bugger!!!

TMI   Ladies im very confused and in need of a little help! My chart went dwn to days ago and now its slowly rising 2days running, not said i have ov'd yet but on that traffic light thing says green and that im most fertile? i guess thats cause i have watery CM?? Im confused maybe we should just   anyway  

Whats everyones plans for today! x


----------



## lisa jane

morning all, im confused!!!

i know this question doesnt belong here but i can see that you have them on your profile, please can anyone tell me how to add the charts that count down dates.

thanks

lisa


----------



## knikki

Hi Lisa Jane,

Congratulations!  Thought i;d respond cos I have only just worked out how to do it.
Once you get the url type link on one of the ticker websites, you copy it and paste it into your signature box on your profile.
Do you know how to get to that??

Morning DK!

Morning girlies!!


----------



## lisa jane

HELP    url? sorry rubbish on computors lol

lisa jane


----------



## knikki

When you are on the ticker sites - they have boxes which say to put onto ********...
Inside that box is some gobbledy **** which usually starts . You need to copy and paste every...nature box.
or that's how I do it anyway...!


----------



## Dilee-99

Hello girlies,
TMI  
I'm off to docs soon to get scan arranged. Time is going slow motion for me! Had a real bad back ache yest afternoon and got a tiny tiny pink discharge this morning so praying its not AF........ its to late for implantation bleeding isnt it??

Woke up in night last 3 nights soaked in sweat and had a proper bad hot flush yest......just hope its the clomid and my hormones are doing what they supposd to!

oh well I shall mention it and just have to wait and see, Otherwise my (.)(.) are huge and arola noticibly bigger last few days. Feel tied alot but thats nout new   

Any way how is every 1? I have read and sorry for all those with AF,    

I just want xmas to be here so I am off work and further down the line, no pressies just to know its all ok will do me fine xxxxxxx

Dilly


----------



## knikki

Good luck at the doc's dilly.

Forgot to say morning to Jenny before - hello hun!!


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

just a quicky as lots to do at work, not taking laptop with me.

will be back tonight to catch up, wishing you all a good day,

much love and  

fo


----------



## MistyW

Yo girlies!
Sitting here with a hot water bottle.  Got to drag myself into work soon, and I don't want to go  
Lisa Jane - You still having trouble with your ticker?  I'l go through it for you...
Click on the top one of mine (with the sunflower).  It will take you to the main website.  Click on 'Trying to Conceive' (or something else if you want), then full size ticker. Then do steps 1, 2 and 3.  At the end click on 'create ticker' and copy and paste the contents of the top box into your signature on your profile.  Just above the bit where you've given all your own information.
The bottom one is done in pretty much the same way, but you have to register with that site.
Hope this helps.  It took me ages to work out


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Is everyone going to sign the petition for 3 goes at IVF in all postcode areas?

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF/

Please get as many people to sign as you can.

Thanks
Jenny
xx

/links


----------



## MistyW

Thanks for that Jenny - DONE!
PS - Good plan about the Baileys


----------



## Topkat08

Hay girlies,

A BIG Congrats to Lisa.... Well done hun! nice xmas pressie ay?!     

Good luck at the docs Dilly   hope everything goes well  

Hay Jenny hows u today?! signed the petition for me & dp  

OI OI FO hows u hun?! yep gotta get busy at work int ya?! not long to go before u close it  

Misty hows u?! x


----------



## Dilee-99

just got back from quacks, he was nice took my bp and said to ring him end next wk and he will book scan.

When does scan pick up a heartbeat??

did not mention pinkish discharge, felt a bit silly   but gone now anyway xx

he also reiterated that the hosp advised him not to d my progesterone and hcg levels as evn if they low they will not treat so just hold on and hope!!! He also offered to sign me off work for a couple of weeks and told me to rest which has not give me much confidence, maybe I am paranoid but I think they have reservations abot my hormones!! Not staying off work but may spk to my manager and see if I can do some lighter duties for a couple of weeks.

feel a bit down but got to stay     and get on with it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dilly


----------



## knikki

Hi dilly,

I am no expert but I beleive the heartbeat can be picked up between 6-8 weeks depending on how things develop within you.

N x


----------



## Dilee-99

ye from what I read it varies, will try to wait nearer 7 wks if I can xxx
how are you knik?


----------



## knikki

I'm ok hun.  Currently in no man's land.  overdue and trying not to think about it as I am 99.9% sure I am not pg...!
Full of a cough and cold - proper man's flu which doesn't help too!!


----------



## Dilee-99

how long are your cycles? what ccd today? when did u ov?


----------



## knikki

My cyles are usually approx. 28-30 days.  I am day 31 today.  I ovulate usually about the CD 14-16.
Not charting at the moment or using tests because I stand no chance of natural conception really, so don't have specifics.
Sure AF will appear tonight or tomorrow, so not holding out much hope.


----------



## knikki

Bubs - you've been very quiet lately.  How are things??


----------



## JW3

Knikki - why do you say you have no chance you never know how its going to work out?  One of the Yorkshire girls just got a natural bfp after years with male factor problem and after failed ICSI.   praying you have a miracle there

Dilly - hold in there, hope you get your scan date soon

Hi TK - I'm fine thanks feeling quite calm on my 2ww now I know there is a chance it could work, not getting my hopes up too much but staying positive.


----------



## Rees1978

Hi kirly wirlies, 

What are we all up to the weekend then?

Am off out for dinner tomorrow night for our 2nd wedding anniversary,and Im going to have a few vinos...yippy!!


----------



## knikki

I am soooooo excited!!  

How can I be when I've just done a sneaky test and got a BFN?!?!

Because I've got my ICSI forms through and it tells me my first appointment will be in 4 to 8 weeks to get started!!!  Yippee!!!  Can't beleive the waiting list is so short!!!

Just got to wait for them to send the date through now and got to hope that its not while I am on holiday!  I am sooooo excited!!

ICSI terrifies me, but at least i might finally get a baby.   

         

Just decided to sod the money and bought a bottle of champagne to celebrate!!


----------



## FlossyFly

My ovaries ache........ lol
I had a couple of hot flushes today as well and I have been getting funny headaches and dizziness......guess the SEs have caught up with me. Its nothing I can't handle though.
OPK stick tomorrow lets hope I get something on it


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Nik thats great news hun  

but sorry about your bfn to  

Enjoy your canmpers


----------



## Coffee republic

I have just received 100 pregnancy tests for £13 off Ebay!  

Obviously had had to test them out this afternoon and unsurprisingly 9 days early BFN   What is the earliest any-one has tested -this must be pretty close to the record

I knows its naughty to test early but with 100 well 99 now sitting in my bathroom they are so tempting

Righteo - thanksgiving tomorrow - must be really smiley for lovely celebration meal - 13 people coming round - will be lovely - but would be sooo much better if had a baby next year

LOL CRx


----------



## MistyW

Hope everybody's having a lovely weekend.
It's the calm before the Chrimbo storm  
Enjoy the peace whilst it lasts


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening all , any one test today ?

anyone staying in n watching x factors

feeling the effects of clomid today, and my right ovary hurts  

fo


----------



## Coffee republic

Ummm... we had 13 friends around for dinner last night  - major cleaning effort yesterday

Does it annoy other people when well meaning friends catch you by the dishwasher etc and ask how things are going  - it just makes me want to avoid the dishwasher!  

I know people only care - but i don't want sympathy - i want a baby! 

Arghh DH is one to talk to his mates - a problem shared is a problem halved etc - but i'm just not wanting to share my gynaecological history at the moment!!  

OK - Have a lovely Sunday people

CR x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlies

How is everyone is freezing sunday?! 

CR tell them to mind their blooming business lol x i know they mean well but like u said... talking gynae problems isnt really a high topic to discuss  

Did anyone watch x-factor last night?!   glad Ruth has gone! think Eoughan (have i spelt that right?!) or Diana should go next week!!!!!! x


----------



## JW3

Knikki - great news about your ICSI, good luck with it and please remember us clomid girls and tell us how you are getting on

CR - that is too early to test pee stick police are in order.  You cannot test before implantation as its implantation that generates the hormones and this is about 6 days max before period maybe even only 4 days.  No more early testing!  Ps. agree about people asking especially when you are enjoying a lovely evening and trying to forget about it

Hi FO, Misty, Rees, Flossyfly, Dilly, TK

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
CR- 13 people for dinner??! Are you mad   
I only have 6 plates so that's never going to happen here.
Yep, it's nuts people delving into your personal life like that, I guess they're just trying to be helpful.  It's a difficult one really.  I've only told 2 close friends about it, and they are being really supportive.  It was actually a relief to finally tell them the truth.
Yo Jenny!  How are you today, sweetheart?  You feeling good this month?
TK - I am becoming more and more bemused by X Factor.  All the people who can sing have been booted out.  What's going on? 
How are all the aching ovaries, and everybody else out there?
BTW - I have been told by my GP that it is OK to take Ibuprofen around AF time.  I use it for headaches I get. Nothing else seems to shift them.


----------



## JW3

Hi Misty,

I'm ok thanks have been really calm all this week, but think now its going to start to dawn on me that I'm on the second half of the 2ww.  I am thinking quite positive about it and if its a bfn I can always try again next month.  Now its getting to the end of the year there's a lot of hope that even if this doesn't work next year will work out as we should get to the top of the NHS IVF list in our area.

How are you doing?

Jenny
xx


----------



## MistyW

That a girl!
Glad you're feeling upbeat and positive.    this is your month x


----------



## DK

Hi ladies how are we all

All having a nice sunday and yummy roast, please do one for me or least invite me hehe! We still having our kitchen done, god i hate it, mess mess mess and no cooker  only been a week hehe!

Tk, fo, Misty, Jenny, CR, rees, knikki, and all the other lovely ladies!   missed you all..

Well funny thing happened ladies! Im on day 18 Have been having a lot of pains in my right side towards the back and side for about 5-6days! aparantly im now 4days past ov and i ovd on day 14! maybe that would tie in with the pains?this happened last time though, said on my chart i did on day 14 then changed to day 24! Ummm!!!! confused.com..... i hope i have ov'd this month! we have been getting in alot of BMS   everyday! 

Whats everyones plans today??

xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

evening all 

hope you've all had a good and warm sunday, not to many aches and pains, had flashes in eyes last night and have ov pain, the joy of clomid,

i've been mega busy, went into work saturday and today for 2 hours to get a big jobs finished

Have you heard of WOMAD festival, used to be in reading but now moved to wiltshire, Peter Gabriel's music studio's are in our village and I have become good friends with the couple who have run Womad for the past 15 years, they have now branched out and have started a new festival back in reading called Heavenly Planet

http://www.heavenlyplanetfestival.co.uk/

So i have just made a set of jewellery with their Birdman logo, so Have just finished them off today, 10 necklaces, 6 tie pins, 2 pairs of cufflinks and a brooch, for tmw's launch, I am I am cream crackered, when i've got pic's i'll show ya.

soz to rattle on but wanted to tell some one,

much love to all

fo

/links


----------



## JW3

Hi,

Dk - hope your kitchen is finished soon sure it will be worth all the hassle

Hi FO - good to hear you are not feeling too bad, yes show us the pics when you can, festival sounds good

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Hope34

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  Had an inspection at school which did at least distract me for first few days of cycle when I always feel sad. Then my brother got married and I was bridesmaid so that was cool and then this weekend stayed in a cottage in the Cotswalds with girl friends.  We had a lovely time chilling, having cream teas, eating out, reading magazines and watching sex in the City. 

On the old fertility front....got a smiley face on OPK wed morning so pleased that it tied in with lots of BMS.  Now all I have to do is stop thinking about it all which is easier said than done. Does anyone else just catch themselves thinking about the baby thing all the time?  I am really going to have to make an effort to distract myself with Christmas!!!  School Christmas production is usually good for taking your mind off things!!

Good to hear that there is a BFP...well done Dilly.  Great idea TK for establishing the testing dates board!! Gives us all Hope...love it!

I'm on day 20 now.  Is anyone else at that point? Hope that everyone is well and feeling positive.  

Love to TK, Jenny, FO, DK, Misty and everyone else Mwah x


----------



## MistyW

Hi girlies
Aw, I don't want the weekend to end  
Hope - Fingers crossed all that BMSing did the trick   I have to admit that I do go through phases of obsessing about it all.
FO - Are you feeling better now?
DK - Eek, how you coping without a cooker?


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi everyone, another one apologising for not being around much have felt quite down about this cycle not entirely convinced I have ovulated TBH, FF says yes, gut instinct says no. 

Sending some   around the place and   we see some more Xmas BFPs.

x


----------



## DK

Hey misty, Ummmmmm not coping very well at all hun esp when trying to give our lil one a healthy t every night having to rely on mum dad and famly or its micro meals  they reckon another week, say cooker will be fitted thurs so we will see!

Hope i am on day 18 hun so only 2days behind you, we were cycle buddies last time 2 

RJ we are on the same day cycle hun   for my cycle buddy! Says i ov'd 4days ago but dont think i did either!   for you! Dont give up hope though!

Wheres all the other lovely ladies

x


----------



## Coffee republic

Hope34 - I am day 21 so we are very close   
CHave been really grotty to DH this evening - partly because he was hopeless at leaving me to clear up after the monster dinner party for 13 - we both agree that next year we will have 10 max, maybe even 8 max and  partly just because I am feeling frustrated. Dinner party had 2 mummies of little babies - both about to try for number 2 which will no doubt just happen like that. Another friend at the dinner party who collared me by the dishwasher said that it took her friend 4    I mean 4!!!! we are probaly at 444 and still no BFP

Any-way 

CR x


----------



## JamesBrown

Good evening ladies  

Been following your thread for a few weeks now so I thought I'd stop stalking you all and join in  

I'll be starting on Clomid this week on day 2 of my cycle. I'm reckoning this will be near the end of this week.  My consultant has started me off on 50 mg.  I'm so glad to have finally convinced a doctor to give me some treatment.

Good luck everyone!

J9
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

J9   Welcome hunny and       that the clomid brings you a speedy BFP    

Hi girls ..Hope you are all keeping sane            for some more BFP's on here very soon  

Cat x


----------



## JW3

Hi,

Hope - I'm on day 21 now so looks like we are cycle buddies this month, good luck   

Hi J9 - good to see another Yorkshire girl on here - check out the Yorkshire thread as well there's some lovely girls on there.  I'm on my second round of clomid at the Leeds General Infirmiry.  Are you getting any scans or blood test with your clomid?  Good luck

Hi CR hope you are ok, looks like we are near on the cycle as well, good luck

Hi Raspberry jam - hope you are doing alright you never know with this ovulation it could have worked,

Hi Cat

Better get on with work,

Jenny


----------



## knikki

Morning guys,

Hope you are all well.

Just a quickie to say you can cross me off the testing list for this month, I am definitely a BFN.

TK - If you want to start a new list with next month's dates on it - I should be around 30th Dec!!

Speak more later,
N x


----------



## PoDdy

Morning Knikki  
Sorry it wasn't your turn this month.  Lets's hope the New Year brings you some good news!

PoD


----------



## TracyK

lisa jane said:


> hi ladies
> 
> I havent been online for a while as barred from the internet but I wanted to give everyone hope, Last month I had a hycosy on day 7 of my cycle and then started my last month of 100mg of clomid, towards the end of the month id given up hope but some told me to test....... in complete shock as it was positive bfp im so excited and now no need for a lap and dye.
> 
> good luck every one and stay positive.
> 
> Lisa jane


congratulations hun - do you think the hycosy helped? Got mine in 2 weeks and dreading it


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello ladies

hope we all had a good weekend, just been back to the dentist   seems i need a filling in the next tooth back, booked for the 17th   some thing ro look forward to,

Nik soz not ya turn, bummer this is really getting on my   all you fab people wanting a families, 

Hi ya PoD hows you, well i hope

I'm still coughing but not as much, its a stinker this bug, had had ov pain in both sides over the past few days, 

well best have lunch and then off to work,

much love to all

Fo


----------



## knikki

Hello!

Thanks for the comments Pod and FO.

Hope you are both ok.

FO - I am still having trouble trying to get rid of this cough and germies you gave me....!!  

N x


----------



## EmilyinKent

Hi All

I am on day 41 of cycle now and no AF. Have done pregnancy tests and BFN. Does this mean the Clomid has not worked?
Am goign to take more Provera from today
Emily
xx


----------



## Rees1978

Morning girls,

Thought I would pop on to say hi to you,bit busy at work today and did not manage to post over the weekend...

Hey FO,Sorry you have to have a filling hun    How are you doing anyway feeling any better hun?

Hey Nik,

So sorry to hear of your bfn and it was not your month,big hugs to you  

Hey Jen,DK,Dilly,Bubs,CR,Letsy,Misty,Minxy,TK & Pods how you doing? Sorry if I have missed anyone there are so many of us now isnt there!


----------



## knikki

Everyone's a bit quiet today.

bubs - how you doing??

tk  - you're very quiet.

FO - ello

DK - hey!

Rees -


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Nik

mega busy as only have 2 weeks to get all my jobs done before i close,  

hows you hun

fo


----------



## Coffee republic

Yeah - Hope, Jenny - us 3 are very close cycle buddies - that is very cool      

Annoying colleague has just been usual annoying self - fortunatly we all find her annoying - unfortunatly she is one of the boss' - so ridiculous that she has the job but she has had it for years and is probably going nowhere fast - every-one else lovely

CR x


----------



## knikki

Hey fo,

I am ok.  Tired and achey and wishing AF would hurry up and go, but ok really.

Must be a very busy time for you with being xmas too.  Lucrative tho!! Hopefully...

N x


----------



## PoDdy

Hiya ladies,
I have good news - I have my next con appointment on Christmas Eve!  How's that for a Christmas present  from the NHS?! LOL  Well, considering they were quoting February, I'm pleased to get in before Xmas.  Also, I'm hoping my con can do our first IVF consultation at the same time to save us a bit of dough!  That would be great.

Off to give blood this evening....all in aid of free blood testing - should save us around £145 and save a life - not bad eh?

PoD
P.S, AF will be due around New Year for me too.


----------



## DK

Hi ladies sorry not been on much today!

How is everyone??

My lil man has been sent home for nursery very poorly said was very pale and limp!    for jack! Got docs at 6 so ope we will find out wat it is, just a cold i reckon but its not right him being like that!

Well day 19 for me today! im due 9th  by my and ff calculations and 18th by the tickers so we will see! Either way should know by xmas but really not holding out hope!  xx


----------



## Rees1978

Knikki..allo allo allo   

I need to update my chart


----------



## knikki

Congratulations Podsy - that's fab news!!! I am really pleased for you x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Pod nice to hear from you hun,thats great news,good luck or your appointment hun 

Not long to wait....


----------



## PoDdy

thanks girlies.  
 to all


----------



## DK

Ok ladies have i dont something wrong or are my messgae invisable?

xxxx


----------



## JW3

Poddy - great news about your appointment, good luck, please post and let us know the outcome hope it is good news for you, good to see you posting have missed you

Emily - just cos its a BFN doesn't mean that the clomid hasn't worked in helping you ovulate - did you get a blood test?

Hi cycle buddies CR & Hope - how are you feeling?  CR are you resisting the temptation to test?  Think I am going to try to hold out testing until cd29, partly because its my DH birthday on Sunday and think would be better to forget about TTC for that as it will really depress him if its BFN as he's 37 this time and thinks he's getting old.

DK - sorry to hear about Jack hope he is feeling better soon, hope you get a bfp this month

TracyK - thinking about you & hoping your Hycosy goes well, yes maybe you will get lucky shortly after that

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Jen,

Fingers crossed for you then hun,you better wait until Monday to test  
Glad your all ok...

Hey DK,

How you doing hun?,sorry to hear Jack is not well I am sure the docs will help


----------



## Fire Opal

Helloooooooooooo nearly home time

Pod thats fab news hun, 

Rees looks like me and you are cycle buds,   here we go again

Dk soz to hear ya little man is unwell

Hearrrr Nik hows the snot  

soz if miss anyone, wheres that TK today  

fo


----------



## MistyW

My fingers are too cold to type.
Just stopping by to say hello


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty nice to hear from you hun x

Alright FO..Here we go again indeed,lets cycle together this month


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello again

Blimey, what chatty lot you are.  Me thinks I will struggle to keep up with you all. 

Thank you for all your kind welcomes.  

Jenny - Hello fellow Yorkshire lass.  I go to BRI and no they are not scanning me  

KNikki - Sorry to hear about the BFN.  

DK - Hope little Jack gets better soon.

PoD - Nice one re the appointments.  I dunno about anyone else but I always get really excited when I get a hossie letter.  Note to self - get out more.  

J9
x


----------



## FlossyFly

Hi all, I have developed backache today   

Did an OPK today and got a fient line. Do you think it is worth doing another one tomorrow to see it i get a stronger one? I have never got a line before  

Something is definetely going on in me loins lol
DH is on the late shift so gonna have to make sure he comes to bed early  

Hope everyone is feeling ok and staying  

 I am gonna get pg, I am gonna get pg


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi Ladies

DK yay a cycle buddy    hope Jack is feeling better.   

FlossyFly, I would do another tomorrow but def get your H in for an early night  

POD, fab news about your appointment 

Hi to everyone else - this board moves so quickly to try and keep up with you all!!!

x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi FlossyFly

Yep deffo do another OPK tomorrow.  Hope the line is nice and dark.  Good luck.  

J9


----------



## FlossyFly

J9 said:


> Hi FlossyFly
> 
> Yep deffo do another OPK tomorrow. Hope the line is nice and dark. Good luck.
> 
> J9


Thanks


----------



## Coffee republic

Ok - the problem with going to 7 weddings this year is that its seems we then have to hear about 7 pregnancies

Just heard our friend who smokes, drinks like a fish and close to anorexic - got pregnant on honeymoon - how fair is that!

I guess this struggle to get pregnant is just not fair

WE smiled sweetly and said many congratulations
         us next and EVERY_BODY one here

CR x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey CR,

Its not fair honey is it,I hate the fact that every women I see has a bambino belly,It upsets me so much..

I find it hard to cope,but all the lovely girls on here help you through it hun.

How are you today?

Hello JR and Flossfly!!


----------



## PoDdy

Hurumph....went to give blood last night and they couldn't get any out of me, so I will have to pay the £145 each.


----------



## JW3

Well just been for my 21 day blood test, they are ringing me up at 5pm with the result so have my fingers crossed, on the good side the hospital gave me two pregnancy tests and told me to test on Wednesday next week, on the bad side they've said no clomid next month as they won't be open enough to do the scans so I have to have a month off - hopefully it will work this time and then I won't need anymore anyway.  There is a downside to my clinic being so thorough with the scans.  Feelign really chilled this week so not too bothered.

I have actually got my half tablets left from last month but think better not take them and better do as I'm told nad have a month off.

CR - its so unfair isn't it my sister has smoked since she was at school and not looked after herself such that she had to go into hospital with kidney problems - yet got pregnant straight away.  Sometimes makes you think if you took some heroin or something maybe there would be more chance!

J9 - good luck with your cycle I think there are other girls at BRI on the Yorkshire thread, its so different depending on where you live, 

Poddy sorry to hear that, its rubbish having to pay for this - did you hear anything else from your letter to your MP?

Hi everyone else will write more later on tonight


----------



## Coffee republic

Pody  - that is verrrrrry annnnoying

Why are these things not simple   

Ok - 5 days to testing day - am so bad with the 100 cheap ebay sticks sitting there and have done a BFP but tingly boobs - are they just trying to trik me - i must follow jenny's advice  must not keep doing endless tests too early

CRx


----------



## Coffee republic

Hi jenny - we are so cycle buddies i'm waiting for my day 21 resul today as well - fingers crossed

Crx


----------



## DK

Morning ladies!

Pod thats terrible hun!   for you!

Jenny and cr good luck with your results let us know!  

Good morning rees hun how are you

Anyone heard from Tk have i missed her posts in ere or has she not been posting much?And bubs wheres she?

Whats everyone up to today?X


----------



## Rees1978

Hey

Pods.big hugs to you,thats not good hun  

Jen & CR - good luck with your 21 blood results today 

Hiya DK,I am busy at work and feeling bit knackerd but im ok,how you doing?


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Jenny, yes, I am still in touch with my MP, but it seems that beurocracy is the main issue (what a suprise!) Our PCT is still deciding what the policy should be for the combined South Central PCT that has been made up of lots of smaller ones, all with different rules and criteria.  They were supposed to have a proposal at the end of October, but still  can't decide.  In the meantime, lots of IVF couples are left stranded whilst they hold committee meetings.

I doubt that they will lower the age limit and even then, I would expect there to be a huge waiting list, so we will go private anyway.  It is those that can't afford it that I'm concerned about - money shouldn't dictate whether you have children - indeed in a lot of cases (one night stands?) money isn't even considered!

Sorry to rant  
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlie's

Sorry haven't been on much...Was down South all last week, really  off b/c its been 2 weeks since the murder & they are STILL NOT realising the body!!! then came back, let the kitty out n he  of for 18 hours! then been bombarded with work as well as only having 23 days to complete the sitting room!.... so have been busy! Just glad im not on Clomid now coz i would off turned into a right emotional wreck lol x

Right now gotta catch up with all u lot have written... have read it but not remembered much  Sorry if i miss anyone but can only read what is below my box 

Firstly tho... a BIG FF welcome to J9 (have i got that right?!) hope u can start the crazy pills soon hun 

DK ~ how r u today?! hope Jack is feeling a bit better  what did the docs say?! hope he hasnt got the bug going around! x

Reesy how r u hun?! hope ur staying positive  if not  lol x

Snot Bag (aka Knikki)  u feeling any better yet?! would send ya a  but dont want to catch what ya got 

Jenny ~ how r u hun?! good thinking re testing! try n take ur mind of things for a day or so atleast  easier said then done tho  good luck with ur results hun 

OI OI FO me bestest online buddie  how r u feeling?! not long to go before u close the shop. bet u cant wait can ya!   hope ur not stressing urself out too much! heard anything else about the adoption?! x Oh yeah as for the  careful u dont get it stuck somewhere 

FF ~ hows u?! i think ur positive thinking hun!!!  make sure u keep it up 

CR ~ always the way isn't it... no matter where u go, someone has a announcement  lucky  how r u anyway?! hope u let ur hair down at the wedding n got dancing 

 Well well well look who it is... PoDsY always knew u were strange n now they cant get blood from ya  is there something ur not telling us?!  lol x anyway on a serious note... bummer about having to pay for u bloods! why dont our bodies do what there suppose 2 do?!  as for u ''rant'' i think its well overdue as u always seem the ''sensible'' one on here (dont let ya head swell ) n ur only human (or alien) so must get hacked off just like the rest of us but u never seem to have a moan  I totally agree with ur last post... if only they would hurry up n pull there finger out their  something might get done!!!!

Has anyone read the news of the world?! http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/news/87814/40000-a-year-killed-by-the-NHS.html Dont read it if ur due to have surgery!!!!!

/links


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,

Great to hear from you,im ok,but tired alot though. 

Trying to stay positive but have been a bit recently.

Glad you have shown your face,wonderd where youd gone hun.

Whos JR that was murderd honey?  

And where did kitty go off to 

ps I cannot view pics below on your post 

xx


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Well thought I had this 2ww cracked but not so sure now.  Not feeling too well and extremely tired.  Not sure if this is just worry about the blood test result and also had some strange nightmares last night and didn't sleep brilliant.  Hopefully the clinic is ringing me anytime and I'm leaving work at 5pm so that is good.  Clinic said to do pregnancy test on Wed 10th.

Hope/CR - how are you feeling?

Thanks TK hping that you are ok,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Coffee republic

Well my result is not back today - how annoying is that.

Sore boobs - so thats good - another cheap ebay test and no even faint little second little

Fingers crossed Jenny for your progesterone - can't wait to hear

HIya every-one else

CRx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hello Ladies

Bubs Where the devil are ya ?

TK Hello deary, sorry u been sooo busy, probably good to focus on other stuff though. Good luck with the decor race and a natural BFP!!!    

Podsy Bummer about the blood, they should be experts!! Great news about your app though, good feelings for xmas I hope  

DK hey up, Hope Jacks getting better!

FO Are ya better Hun? Hows it going back on the crazy pills?

CF     Stop testing!! You will be lucky if you get a faint bfp 9dpo I think xxxx good luck sweet   


Jen What was your progesterone (if u dont minnd saying......yep I'm still progesterone obsessed!!) Good luck this month xxx

Harm How are things? 

Misy & Rees How are you doing this month?

Flossy Fly I did an opk on 7th in morning and was faint then stronge that might and abt the same on the 8th then I ovd on the ninth and pretty sure I felt ov, sharp pain in my ovary from a few minutes.OPK on 9th and tenth was negative. we did it on 7th and 9th xxx TMI lol but hope it helps xx

Welcome J9  

sorry if I missed u   

Well I feel pregnant just abt, a little icky in mornings and boobies sore in a different way to pre af now. Cervix feel very different, not that I am poking around much!!I guess if we were not trying I may not know yet but can see some changes now. still no hormone tests and had some bad back/belly aches when walking fer more than 10 15 mins but feel fine today. 5 wks 2 days today, no tickers till after scan which will be hopefully late next wk or early wk after xxx Told immediate families now, all very real so                                                   

its all gonna be ok xx

Dilly xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies

Just a quickie cos I'm in the middle of cooking.

AF found me earlier than expected this week so I'll be going crazy with clomid tomorrow - eak!

Catch up later.

x


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi Ladies

nothing to report clomid wise 5 dpo so just pottering on trying really hard to stay chilled this month, going to have next month clomid free as we are going to be away with family during 'sex week!' so want to take the pressure off. 

 to you all.
x


----------



## harmony802005

hi there lovely ladies 

Sorry i have been on in a longtime  been really unwell,manage to go abit of Xmas shopping the other day but after half an hr i had to go and sit back in my mums car,i am just crying all the times and i just don't want to be here and i certainly don't want to be celebrating Xmas sorry ladies as i said i am really low,i got a week yep 7 days till my op and i am soooooooooooo scared as i have a high chance it wont work and then i will need a hystereumy so i don't think it will end,plus my friend had the op done a few months ago and she isn't recovered at 8 weeks,even though i don't want to celebrate Xmas i wanted to make it special this year because we lost baby angel but i cant even do that as i wont even be able to work just wish i knew why i always get bad luck in my life i get some good but then it is taken away from me   ,just don't know how long i can go on for and plus all the bliming Xmas adverts have happy children in them make me so so sad as i don't think i will ever get the family i so much desire  ,sorry to go on ladies xxx

How has everyone been?dilly>topcat.bubs and anyone else i have missed xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Harmony hunny have you had any counselling ?   sounds like you are really low and could do with some extra support right now ..I would see your GP/clinic and see if they can give you some counselling sessions it may really help to talk to someone. 

Christmas is a hard time when you are feeling low already   

Cat x


----------



## Coffee republic

Harmony - I agree - I'm worried about you. You do seem in a really bad place   
Have you been to your GP - its difficult to sy and please forgive if i am seeming out of place but i wonder if you are depressed?
Sue 2009 will be  a better year for you        

CR x


----------



## harmony802005

ya hunnies i see a psy dr  had counciling before but didnt help me just dont know what to do really just want to hide under a huge stone,coffee hun i have mental health problems um i have biopolar and personailty disorder and boarderline schizophrine and some other problems hunny sorry to go on hope i havent upset anyone xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Harmony..Have you talked to anyone recently with everything that has happened ..as def feel you need extra support   its not easy this ttc malarkey at the best of times but when you have gone through a loss too it can be truly devastating ..  

Cat x


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Harm   I just can't imagine how bad you are feeling after everything you've been through.  You are getting through it though so you must be a really strong person now.  Unfortunately it seems its one of those where you've just got to go through the pain there's no other way to do it.  Am thinking about you and praying your operation goes really well.  Don't forget we are here for you over xmas if you need us.  .  I've always found counselling unhelpful as well, maybe just isn't right for everyone.

CR/Dilly - my 21 day test isn't back either they'd said 5pm but now rung me back and could be 2 days because they've changed the process or something.  Never mind.  Dilly - really praying that your baby is growing well

Hi Raspberry jam, Rees, TK, DK, Poddy

J9 - great news let us know how you are getting on with the clomid

Bubs - where are you and how you doing?

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

had loads to read as haven't been on here for 2 days, busy bee

Tk hun hows you   had a few SE this month but not as bad as only on 25mg but did take a whole one on day five,

mad few days coming up so might not be on much, much love to all of ya  

back on later

fo


----------



## DK

Hi ladies how are we all today?

Rees, harm, tk, fo, bubs, jenny, rj, cr, cat, j9, hope,  and any other laides i have missed   to all..

God its cold! 

Still got the kitchen fitters in but looking good now!

Thank you all for the well wishes for jack, he was not well at all bless him he was taken into hospital, they reckon he had/has ear and chect infection on top of this cold everyone got, now he has a bug and cant stop being sick bless him!  He is home but not good today! Bl**dy school im so annoyed with them!

Well with me the fertilty side not sure whats going on! Not on clomid this month! Im on day 21..Says im 7DPO! Had bit spotting this morning, like pink brown but only when i wip not on knicks?maybe my AF is coming but surely its to early! UMM or maybe i have infection Temp shot up to so could be! Confused is not the word god couldnt this all be easy!

xxxx


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
DK - Could it be an ovulation bleed?  Glad you've almost got your kitchen sorted  
Jenny - You are always so supportive and caring.  How are you today?
Harmony - Please don't give up hope.  Just try to see beyond the operation.  Imagine yourself happy and with the worst behind you, and look forward rather than back.  I know it's hard   I agree with the other girls, go and call the doc.  Maybe he/she can help?
J9 -   sorry to hear AF got ya!  Here's   for a BFP on your first round of Clomid  
Hello to everybody else, sorry can't hang around today.  Zillions of things to do xxx


----------



## knikki

Hi girls,

sorry i haven't been around much lately - just don;t feel like I have got much to say.

Hope you are all well and that you all get big BFPs for xmas. 

 

N x


----------



## JW3

DK - sounds like you've got a lot on your plate with this TTC and Jack being ill as well, hope he is better soon  

Hi Misty - I'm ok thanks, was real tired yesterday afternoon but had good sleep last night so hope it was ok.  Praying that maybe that was implantation and their could be a bfp on the way, DH seems to think it will have worked this month

Hi Knikki - not long to your hols is it - so jealous you will have a lovely time and all ready for that tx.  I'm counting down to xmas now really looking forward to some days off


----------



## Topkat08

Hay girlies 

just thought id pop in quickly to do my daily read up  

DK sorry to hear about lil jack hun! hope he feels better soon! Could that 'bleed' be implantation?! keeping my fingers crossed for ya hun   glad ur kitchen is coming together  

Dilly roll on having the scan ay?! im sooo pleased for ya   everythings gonna be just fine hun  

FO glad ur not really suffering the S.E's of clomid... blessing really what with u being busy with the shop etc.   

Hay Harm i agree with the others, i really do think u need more help/support and i know that we'll all help ya the best we can but u really need someone local to u! please see about getting some help hun coz im really worried about u babe  

Oi Snot bag   not long to go before u hols ay?! lucky  hope ur alright  

Hi Reesy, CR, Cat, Jenny, J9, Shelle, bubs, Tums and anyone else i have missed


----------



## DK

Hi Ladies soooooo glad the kitchen nearly done, he on to the painting now, tomorow the electican is in so will know 100% if the cooker will fit  for me! The amount of troubles with this blooming cooker! DH will go over the paint again thugh as they doing it mag and i want it another colour so he will do any touches they miss! Joys of having a decorator/builder as a DH....

Dilly   and  for you, hope you have your scan soon! Make sure you let us know and show us some pics!

Jenny   bless you hun thank you! When you all become mums youl realise its VERY VERY jard work but ver rewardiing! Hardly slept in days but hey, when he cuddles me and tel me he loves me its so worth it! 

misty hun i could be ovulation bleed yes if the ff site is wrong as thats saying im 7dpo and if i am doubt it be ov bleed but the chart could be wrong and could be ov bleed! But im hoping tk is right and its an inplantion bleed, woo hoo so  it is! but only day 21 so long wait yet!

How are you tk hun?knikki?jenny?xxxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey girls,

Though I would pop on and say hello,sorry I have not been on much,but just feeling unusually tired the last few days.  

Hey TK How you doing little chicken?

DK - Hows Jack doing hun   

Bubs where are you hiding,is everything ok with you hun?

Hi dilly,so your feeling UTD are you ?

Hey ,Misty,Pods,JR,CR,Minxy,Jen,Tums,Nik Nak...oh theres so many of us on here now...how are we all?


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Loves
TK thanks honey u made me smile

DK Sounds very poss implantation bleed if 7dpo,   for   BFP xx

Knik Hey hope u doing ok?

FO,MISTY,BUBS  

Harmony send you     THOUGHTS AND AGREE MAYBE YOU SHOULD SEEK MORE SUPPORT XXX

Rees sorry ur feeling tied, hope things going ok xx

Jen Hopes u ok xx

Hi Caty  

Not sure if this helps anyone but I had no implantation bleeding x Did a clearblue today and said 5 weeks plus and I am 5+3 so thinking thats a positive sign my hcg is good, Not buying anymore tests now as think 11 is enough!! Feeling fairly chilled, will keep u all updated and sending you all         , please take comfort in my BFP.....it could be any of u next xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah30

Hi Girls

Can I join you?

As you can see from my footnote I have been on the fertility journey for a long time now and have been through and awfull lot. I am on cycle one of 6 months worth of clomid again at the moment. I have tried clomid before and it didn't work but i wanted to take a break from IVF for a year and didn't want to waste it so am trying clomid again!!!

Fingers crossed hey ...... I look forward to getting to knwo you all.

Take Care

Sarah x


----------



## Coffee republic

Sarah - WELCOME!!    lots of lovely people on here

Well i started feeling sick at lunchtime and that heh-up but then it got worse and by 3pm was vomting my guts up, hot feverish and clearly I have caught Delhi-Belly from Chiswick!

No result from progesterone - trouble with lab - annoying labs

DH has just been rather funny jumping on me and pretending he wants    - I jumped on him last time he was poorly

I must try harder with personals - following every-ones story - just hopeless at writing

LOL CR XXXXX


----------



## strawberryjam

I must try harder with personals - following every-ones story - just hopeless at writing

[/quote]

This my problem too  hope you feel better soon CR


----------



## DK

TK: SHell im due to test on the 15th please can you add me to the list! xx

Sarah welcome hun! any problems or anything just rant and we will all listen and help as much as we can! 

How are we all this evening ladies? xx


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Well hello my lovlies,

I can come back and join you yay.
I had an app today with the fertility nurse they have agree to keep me on chlomid for another 4 months by that time i would have been on them just over a year. I feel like i have won the lotto they told me when i got them 9 months max due to my history.

I had my day 21 bloods done today and apart from having amy winehouse arms in so chilled out n happy. i have got some funny tummy pains tonight not sure wot thats about. maybe this month could be the one. Tmi i woke up in the middle of the night last week and jumped hubby not like me so im kinda wishing it was my body telling me to do sommat.

Oh who knows i guess if not this month it will be a wicked xmas ihave worked out i should ov on boxing day hahahah. 

So girls been around reading ur posts seems u are all doing ok and fingers crossed for me im due to test in 14 days from today.

will nip on tomorrow to say hi now im back in ur club yay..


lots of love 

nicola


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Hello Nicola-Kate good to see you back good luck for the next few months

Hi DK - didnt get chance to log on last night as worked til late then had promised DH I would make shepherds pie for tea

Hi Raspberry jam - how are you?

CR - don't have my result yet either think will have to wait until next week when I ring them to tell them what the pregnancy test result is, hope you feel better soon

Sarah - welcome to our thread, good luck hope things work out for you this time, do your clinic give you scans with the clomid?

Dilly - believe it you really are pregnant!  Like you say there should be more BFPs on here before we get to the end of the testing list - hope there's more good news for us girls soon

Hi everyone else

Love 
Jenny


----------



## knikki

Morning girlies,

Dk - hello hun, how is Jack today?

Rees - 1 day to go until your app.  Hope they do something good for you.  

TK - I am less snotty thanks hun.  Lovely to hear from you.  Sorry to hear they still haven't released the body, but if they need it for evidence and it helps put away the nasty b*st**d that did it, I guess it's not too bad.  Hope it all works out soon. x

Fo - how's the weight loss going??  I am so pleased I have lost 4lb so far.  Long way to go though...

Nicola Kate - nice to see you back.

Dilly - Hello hun, so glad everything is going well with you.  Hope your scan is soon and you can see the heartbeat.

Bubs - have you vanished?  Hope baby is growing nicely in your tum. x

Pods - you;'re very quiet hunny. how you doing??

Jenny - it is nearly my holiday, thank you.  Can't wait.  Just got to lose weight before then...

Sarah - hello!!  it looks like you've had a really tough time hun.  I hope 2009 is a kinder year for you.  It looks like you deserve some luck.

Tums - you;ve been quiet too - how are you getting on??

Harmony - hang in there hun.  I know you don't want to be here at the moment, but hopefully the op will go really well and you will start to feel a bit better.  

Lettsy, Coffee, Misty, Minxy,  Raspberry jam, and everyone else I have missed - hello!!  Hope all is well with you. xx


----------



## knikki

Oh forgot to say hello to J9 - hope the clomid side effects aren't making you too monstrous!!


----------



## bubkin

Hi girls, 
            Yeah i am still around   checking in every now and then   

looking forward to my scan on the 16th, just hope everything is still fine,  still not really symptomatic, just heartburn lol 

how is everyone?


----------



## knikki

Lovely to hear from you bubs.  Glad everything is going well.  it;s a good thing you aren't puking!!
Hope the heartburn eases soon. x


----------



## JW3

Bubs - how exciting nearly at the 12 week mark, bet it feels like its going really slow, good luck for your scan on the 16th


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Apologies in advance, but here comes a rant... I need some advice please  
I've just finished my second course of 50mg Clomid.  I'll be starting my third and final course on or around 22 December.
The consultant told me that he would see me after 3 rounds and double the dose if nothing had happened. I'm not having any scans or bloods.
My next appointment isn't until 12 February, which will mean going 2 cycles without Clomid.  I phoned the hospital to explain and ask them to bring the appointment forward.  They say they'll try, but that it's normal to come back after 4 months.  That's no good to me as I have really short cycles.
What should I do?
HELP!
Love to all.  Sorry I haven't responded to personals, but have been feeling really low these past couple of weeks.


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty, 

Sorry to hear that hun,its ok to rant on here thats what were all here for hun. 

Its difficult hun as my first hospital doen exactly the same gave me three rounds of clomid with no scans and booked me in for 4 months later.And I kept calling them to get appoinment moved forward,eventually they said I could get higher dosage on round 4 from my docters as they wrote to them,maybe you could try that?but see if this round works first hun?do your cons do scans for patients hun?


----------



## MistyW

Hi Rees
Thanks for answering.  I'm due to see the nurse for a jab on Monday, so I'll ask her the question.  
I think I got so excited about finally getting the Clomid, that it feels like a bit of a let down if I have to miss a couple of cycles  
Anyway, I'm feeling a bit better now (after a cup of tea), so I'm going to stop thinking about it.
I just wish that I had some of those evil SE, so I would know that it was working; or that they would scan me or take my blood or do something.  Just feel like I'm on a conveyor belt, and nobody really cares whether the treatment works or not.  
Anyway, how are you my dear?  Still feeling tired?  Hope you're not coming down with the lurgy - YUK!


----------



## JW3

Misty I had short cycles as well - has the clomid lengthened them out a bit?  Whilst I was waiting for my first investigations I tried accupuncture to see if it would lengthen my cycle.  It didn't work for me but it does work for some people.  However it did calm me down a bit and help whilst I was waiting for the appointment.


----------



## knikki

We're all a bit quiet today.  Hope everyone is ok.

Sorry you are having difficulties getting an earlier appointment Misty.  I dont think the people on reception have ever had the same problems as us as they never seem to appreciate how urgent we feel it is.

N x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi girls

Knikki - I think that Clomid might have already set in.  Took my first one last night and this morning at work I accidently deleted a project I've been working on since August, could not think straight and then (almost) sobbed and went home when my husband called me and told me some kids had thrown a snowball at our old sash window in the living room and smashed it.  So glad they missed the stained glass bit!  Had to take this afternoon as annual leave waiting for a glazier - I'm so angry I could rip up a tissue! 

Hope you are all ok girls.

J9
x


----------



## knikki

Oh bless you J9 - that does sound like a clomid induced rage.  I felt so weird when I was on it - just totally out of control.
Hope your glazier turns up soon.  Is your document rescuable by the powers that are your IT dept?? (presuming you have one!)

N x


----------



## knikki

Shellebell - I was a BFN, as I think Misty was too, if you could possibly update the list.
I am next due to test on 28th Dec.  Thank you.


----------



## JamesBrown

Knikki - the worrying thing is........ I am in the IT department  . Yes we will have it all backed up and hopefully will somehow get it back up and running.  I really don't know what to expect with this clomid. I was in such a mood this morning it was unreal but then again I do hate going to work.......  

x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty,

Im ok thanks hun,yes still feel tired,I even thought to myself did I have a period or was it a bleed as so exhausted but bit better today. A cuppa tea always helps for a while doesnt it.I can understand why your upset and angry babes. 

hey Nik Nak..  where have you gone me lovely  ?

Hey Jen,J9


----------



## sweetums

Hi Ladies

Long time no speak!!!!  Hope you are all well.

Dilly - FANTASTIC NEWS HUN!!!!!!         Congratulations on your BFP!  How are you feeling?

I'm so sorry there have not been more BFP's..... but on the other hand, if you are all going against the trend of statistics, get the lotto put on! 

I have been surprisingly fine... i hesitate to say! lol..  felt slightly nauseus for about 2 weeks (7-9), but only if I hadn't eaten, and felt really tired.  But now, at just over 11 weeks, feel great - have been back to gym (I go in morning before work), although just swimming for now, and have far more energy!  Have got quite a bump, but guess that's to be expected with 2 bubs.  Proper scan next Friday, so keeping everything crossed that all clear.

I really hope I can give you all hope that Clomid can work.

Sending you all lots of love & luck over the xmas period


----------



## JamesBrown

Wow clomid success stories

Sweetums - never met you before but congratulations!  Sounds like it is all going brilliantly.    

Dilly - congrats on your BFP!  

J9 x


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies
Sorry i havent been around um once again things arnt good,i had a break down yesterday and had to go to hospital,i wont go into wat happen as i  dont want to upset anyone with what i might say but all i will say is things arnt good and i got the crisis team looking after me thay have been round today and then coming round on sunday and then thay will come and see me in hospital,but on monday i have got an emergency appt at the mental health team and thay will give me the support i need as im not very well love to u all xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening

Harmony - I'm sorry to hear what has happened to you.  I really do hope that you get all the right help that you need.  Wishing you lots of rest, relaxation and a speedy recuperation.

J9  
x


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

Harm im very sorry for what your going through hun, if you need t talk please do or pm me i understand fully esp with the mental health side as i have terrible mental health and with the illness i have 2 1 was deady illness but over the worse now! So i am here and understand if you need me ok!    

How is everyone else

Well me im on day 23, my temp was rising good but big drop today and terrible AF pains so please dont be hopful for me this month!  

Jack is alot better now and IS   going to school today pest! He been playing on it so much, lil bugger!  

Just getting ready for the school run then normally go to friends for tea which is nice as hard for me to get out as i explained! xxxxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Hi Harm   glad that you have some support , I hope that it helps you get on the road to recovery

Sweetums great to hear from you, all the best for the next few weeks but sounds like you are doing really well

Hi DK, J9, Rees, Knikki

This 2ww seems to be taking ages, roll on Tuesday so can test. 

Bye,

Jenny
xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

just a quick hello as got my mum and dad coming to stay for the week end

Hope ya all doing ok   

can't beleive it i'm still coughing seems to have got worse again,   hardly slept last night,

temp going up but as i'm still not sleeping all night not sure if ov, have had ov pain and hurt a bit with BNS last night,

much love FO


----------



## JW3

Hi FO - have fun at the weekend

CR & Hope - cycle buddies where are you and when are you testing?  I so want to know now either way, but am going to try my best to wait.  Plus I don't think the pregnancy tests the clinic gave me are the early type and am determined not to waste any more money.

Currently on day 25 of 29 day cycle going to test Tuesday morning.


----------



## Coffee republic

Hi Jenny,
  well with my 100 for £13 off enay - which are in fact early testers detecting 20mmol hcg - i can't resist using them at 13p each!

Still 2 days early but    - not even the slightest hint of s seconf line. I've also had some low temperatures 35.3 so think its all over for me this mornth - want AF to arrive to crack on with next cycle

Bit bummed. Have 2 jobs - 1 main job 4 days a week and other very small part-time. Main job is having Xmas party and little second job threatening to put spanner in the works....very annoying. Plus both sets of in-laws here this weekend and having to do 2nd job. Probably PMT

When i was looking at LIster web-site this morning - they have a 70% success rate with blatsocysts for my age. how amazing is that! Now i hope i don't need to go that far but that is VERY good news if it ever came to that

LOL CR x


----------



## JW3

Hi CR - I will have to get some of those tests off ebay, hope you are just in those group that can't test early and maybe it is a bfp.  Sounds like you have got a lot on at the weekend   .  Success rate of that clinic sounds really good I had heard it is much higher with blastocysts and if you are 34 or under, 70% is fab would make much more certain about spending the money.  

We will get there eventually would just be much nicer if it was sooner rather than later.

Statistically isn't there supposed to be at least one more on this thread?  Praying we get some more good news.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am going to have to send the pee stick police around again ..a lot of people even who are pregnant get negative tests before the date they are due their period so you are just driving yourself loopy doing them hunny ..I know its really hard but try to resist         and lets hope that on the day you are due you get a lovely BFP 

[fly] [/fly]

                               for a good batch of BFP's on here 

Cat x


----------



## Coffee republic

Cat and Jenny - you really do make me laugh  

Sooner rather than later would be very nice. I some-how still have this belief that we will all get there in then end - but i'd like that end to be a little bit nearer than further away

CRx


----------



## Rees1978

Good afternoon gilrs, 

Thought I would pop on and say hi.

Hi Shell how ya doing? 
CR I here you have been early testing alot hun   

Misty are you ok hun where have you gone?
Hi Nik Nak  hows you this sarvo chic  
Fo,sorry your still feeling pants,thats rubbish   are you taking anything for it,its been ages,you feeling ill and snotty babes?

TK Where are you   almost time for santa  

Well,mine news is I had my cons appoinment this morning to discuss my treatment and what the next step is. I am on a clomid free cycle this month the docter said today that because I had flashes on 150mg its not safe for me to take it at the moment  But I am to carry on taking my metformin,dont like that stuff either but hey ho!
The cons explainned the full outcome do far and def have pcos and lazy left ovary   so my next step is to have anouther op Laparoscopic basically Ovarian drilling to make me ov every month and they said it should be in Feb,so 1 year down te line I feel like I have got no further.
I was told I need to see if I have a natural ov cycle this month and see if they go back to very irregular again without clomid..praying all will be ok and that the strong clomid has kicked ovs into gear already..so just got to have bms 3 times a week and pray...I suppose at least they are doing something 

Hello to all,hope your all well


----------



## JW3

Rees   good luck with the ovarian drilling, not had this myself but I have heard a few success stories so it could be the thing that sorts it all out for you, also   pray you have a regular cycle its so frustrating not knowing what's going to happen isnt it?  

Feels like sometimes all that BMS is wasted, my DH is completely off BMS after this month and I'm not sure when he'll change his mind back.


----------



## JW3

Oh yes and DH told me other day that I had bad BO one time as we'd just come home from work and didn't have time to shower, blamed it on the clomid SE sure it was due to all this hot flushing


----------



## Rees1978

Oh BO  

Hey Jen,thanks for replying,I just pray for success this time around   

Whys DH off bms hun now?


----------



## trixxi

Hi all,
I am new here......
Found you by accident yesterday after horrible visit with consulltant,
wish I had known about this place months ago.........
what a great place. 
T


----------



## Rees1978

Welcome Trixxi  How are you? 

Think I replied to your other post and said pop on and join our clomid thread

x


----------



## trixxi

Hi,
yes you did thanks
better today than i was yesterday
hows u?


----------



## Rees1978

Im not bad thanks waiting to finish work @ 6..feeling a bit tired.after my busy day and the hospital and everything.
glad your feeling better.


----------



## MistyW

Hi gals
Jenny - hmmmm, I wonder whether you have hit on something there, I've been sniffing my armpits at night and they have been none too fragrant   I was blaming the washing machine   
Rees - Hiya Reesy - Sorry to hear that you feel you're not moving forward. And you've got a stinky op to look forward to in February.  I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get your BFP before then, and can cancel  
Harmony - sorry you're having a bad time  
Trixxi - Hiya and welcome!
Hello to everybody else


----------



## knikki

Hello!

I am not doing well on the luck front at the moment.  Had a big night out planned tonight and my mate who was picking me up has gone into labour!!  3 weeks early!! I dont know...

Lucky thing.  A baby for xmas instead of after, now that's what i call a xmas present!!!


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey Guys

Got my scan Monday morning, wil be 6 weeks 1 day! Will I get a heartbeat

Had back ache today which I dont mind as long as its normal! Should I be getting back aches already?

Otherwise I am well, excited and scared!!

Oh ye the other thing is they have asked me to fast for the scan.... how odd? why? and will they do it on my belly or vaginally?

Dilly xx


----------



## JW3

Hmmm Dilly could be vaginally that's how my clinic said they do them for the 6 week scan.  Not sure about heartbeat.  good luck for Monday its soo exciting.  Never heard of fasting?


Hi Trixxi welcome to this thread - have you been on clomid for a while?

Rees - DH is off the BMS because he'd had a really stressful week at work and then he had to come home and BMS and then he had other stuff on in the evenings.  Is partly his own fault because he didn't want to give up going to the gym or his band practice so did work, gym 2 hours or band practice then BMS and was exhausted.  Works pretty bad at the moment because we both work at the same place and our jobs are on the line.  Luckily we've both been there a long time so we'd get a reasonable payout but its still not brilliant thinking we may need to get new jobs as well as all this.  Lucky the head of my area had IVF and she's been really good about all the scan appointments so at least that is something.


----------



## trixxi

Hi Jenny,
I am not on clomid yet.....
went to cons after lots of tests (was expecting to be put on it)
only to be told i am 4kg over what she wants me to be before i start
other doc i have seen for scans etc did not mention this.......
I just wish someone told me this at the beginning of the year, now I have another 3 month wait to see cons when i will have lost the weight to get clomid... hopefully 

I only found this site when i was looking into clomid, what a great place for advice and support.

T x


----------



## Topkat08

BOO!!!

Just thought id pop in so u know im still alive   well u lot have been busy chatting haven't ya?! i have read all of it but cant remember a thing   but i'll give it a go!

Reesy ~ how r u hun?! good news about the lap hun, even though u feel u have ''wasted'' a year! but u haven't. The one thing none of us on here can control is our bodies! U've been on clomid and although it hasn't worked atleast u can say u've tried it! all part of this heartbreaking journey we're on babe so chin up! Also at my last cons app i was told i'd be having L&D/ Ov Drilling and that after the surgery (4 or 6 months) ur more fertile so that may be what works for u  
Yep not long to go b4 santa comes...  

Dilly ~ hows u mummy to be?!   Great news about the scan hun! bet ya cant wait!!! I think they say a h/b can be seen from 6 weeks so u should see it (but i could be wrong) also i think its a belly scan they do but all clinics are different! Either way Good Luck (even though u dont need it) and make sure u keep us all up 2 date... or else  


Sarah30 ~ Welcome to the clomid room hun   read ur signature n   what a journey u have been on! sorry that u've had such a bad time with all this ttc lark but hopefully u'll get there sooner rather than later  


CR ~ Naughty naughty     ur not suppose to test till ur test date   but there is still time for it 2 change!   

NK ~ Hows u stranger?! well done on getting the clomid for a lil longer! lets hope it works     

Knikki ~ glad ur less snotty now hun 

Misty ~ hope ur alright hun! read ur post about having to go 2 months without clomid, my clinic done the same thing with me where i was given 3 months of clomid then 2 month break then my follow up app! the reason they do it like that is b/c clomid stays in ur system for app 60 days after taking ur last pill! Good luck hun  

Tummy Tums ~ how r u hun?! great news about the  bet it feels all so real now! glad ur feeling good in urself!    

Harm ~ sorry to hear about the breakdown hun! u really do need some proper help & support   lets hope that happens soon babe  

DK ~ hows u?! glad to hear lil J is on the mend again... bless him   how r u getting on, u back on the good ol clomid yet?! x

Oi Oi FO ~ how r u doing hun?! not long to go now ay   hope ur having a good weekend with ur parents hun  

Cat ~ How u doing?!   x

Trixxi ~ Welcome to the nutty board hun  

Wheres PodsY hiding?! *shouts* Come out come out wherever u r!!!  

Hiya 2 Jenny, J9, Shelle, Bubs, RJ & anyone else ive missed! 

Ok not much to say on my side of things im afraid, but i do have a question.... Today (5dpo) my temp has dropped from 36.0 to 35.59 (i know its not a Big drop but...) my cover line looks to be about 35.6 so today's temp is just below cover line... is it to early for implantation and does it go lower then that lil drop ive got?! Im NOT obsessing coz ive got way 2 much going on at the mo, im just a lil curious  

Also do u only have/ need ov drilling if u dont ovulate?! x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am good thanks girls ..getting Christmassy today ..have been digging the Christmas bits out ..the Cat's stockings are now up with nothing in otherwise they would help themselves ..the Christmas wreath is on the door .. and the Christmas candles are out ..just need to get a tree now so I can unwrap all my lovely little baubles that I have collected for years..disappointed that Tescos do not seem to have dispatched my Christmas CD's even though they said they were in stock and I ordered them two weeks on tuesday .. will be hardly worth having them soon  

I am on Provera at the moment last day today and then got to take a different drug that is a bit like Tamoxifen apparently .. my Dr said he has had good results with this drug with women who did not have great results with Clomid..will let you know the name of it when I remember   it begins with L   Lovitrelle or something   he says he is scanning over Christmas so hope they stick with that as will probably end up needing treatment over Christmas at this rate  

Have a good weekend girls   ..and welcome Newbies   its always good to see new faces on here  

                           for some Christmassy BFP's 

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Hi Cat, glad ur getting in the x-mas spirit! try woolies for a tree, i got ours from there n even better theres 50% off everything!!!

Did put in up (god knows why coz we're still in the middle of decorating lol) and the lil Kitty decided he wanted to play... catch the "fairy n baubles" in the middle of the night so managed to pull it down 

Glad ur finally back on tx hun n    ur get that long awaited  sooner rather than later!


----------



## Topkat08

Ok found this n thought id share a couple with you.......

One for the grumpy dp/h.....

http://www.funnypoets.com/poems/elevenmonths.htm

One if u have ever brought alcohol only to "miss place it"....

http://www.funnypoets.com/poems1/onememorablechristmas.htm

Not fogetting the one im sure we'll all relate too...​
http://www.funnypoets.com/poetry/twasthemonthafterchristmas.htm

/links​


----------



## EmilyinKent

Hi Cat (and others)

Quick question for you - how do you know if the Provera is working - have just taken my 4th lot and don't seem to be having much success..

I ended up taking 2 lots in a row last time as it did not give me an AF.

Finished last tablet yesterday and will give it a couple of weeks to see if anything happens...

Emily
xx


----------



## Coffee republic

Well I'm officially a  

I'm not sure why people are telling me off for testing early - I find it sort of breaks you in gently - rather than one big blow. They are only 13p each off ebay (100 for £13) so I've still got loads left over for next month so its not costing me a fortune. I guess we are all different in the way we like to approach these things.

Had a bit of a row with DH - i was cross with him - he had made out that i permanently tell him off to my Mum who came down yesterday. I was cross with him but more likely to be that classic - really upset rather than cross. Had to go a party last night with blooming pregnant friend - who couldn't have been nicer - it just felt awkward when one couple were talking about childcare arrangements for their baby on New Years Eve and saying to pregnant friend - it'll be you next year and then sort of brushed over us - maybe i was being sensitive but I think every-one picked up on it

CR x


----------



## JW3

CR   don't feel too bad about all the tests, we've all done it and doesn't really matter if its 13p each, hope you and DH are ok now

Emily - can't help I'm afraid dont' know anything about provera

Trixxi - good luck with your weight loss, keep focused and you'll get there, keep us up to date with your progress

Hi TK and everyone else

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay girls

Hows everyone?!  

Emily ~ sorry hun cant help ya will the provera as i have never had it so dont know how it works. But i think i read somewhere that it can be anywhere between 2-14 days after taking your last pill. 

CR ~ sorry to hear its officially a bfn hun   if it helps u to test early then do it hun. I think the reason we "moan" is b/c some women show bfn's b4 their OTD but then get a bfp on the day! but everyone's approach is different   Bummer about ur friends hun! but u'll be in that position soon  

Jenny ~ how r u 2day hun?! x


----------



## DK

Hi ladies how are we all today??

My kitchen is done woo hoo     Cooking roast for my parents and daz and jack of course!

Putting xmas decs up today!

Have missed speaking to you all! xx


----------



## JW3

Hi,

Dk - great news about your kitchen have a yummy meal.

TK - thanks I'm ok, I'm doing well resisting testing and sticking to my plan of testing on Tuesday morning if AF doesn't show up first.  Going to be away in London with work so not sure when I can get on the net to tell you the outcome.  

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Ladies,

Thought is pop on as feeling a bit upset now my sister just came over with my neice almost 1 years old this afternoon and said shes pregnant again just not fair need a cry so much   

Why is it I juust cant get pg,I hate all this TTC ing had enough of it.. 

sory for rant and no personals today


----------



## Lettsy

Afternoon ladies

Dilly - Good luck for tomorrow morning! 

Rees - hold it together girl, I know how you feel.   . My sister in law is 8 month pregnant with her second and she was stressed because it took her a couple of months to conceive whereas her 1st baby was conceived the first month they tried. 
Don't bottle up your emotions, you need to have a good cry and a rant.
DK - OOH a lovely new kitchen 
CR- Sorry to hear about the BFN. I know what you mean about testing early though sometimes you just can't help it!

Hello to everyone else, are we due some more testing soon?

Has anyone else experienced really short cycles on Clomid??
Today is day 20 for me and this morning i've got a brown/pink discharge and painful AF pain. It's certainly not full on AF though. Surely this is too early?   ( we did have   last night but I didn't experience any pain during it)
DH is trying to convince me it's implantation bleeding/pain but last month AF arrived after 3 days of the same pain/discharge. Also according to my temp chart I only ovulated four days ago. 

Think I may ring the hosp tomorrow

Sx.


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Lettsy,

I always try to be so positive I sruggled when my sister was pregnant last time only just got used to the fact that I have a baby neice and now anouther ones on its way before I can get pg,I had a cry in the shower and now I just cant feel happy...

Maybe it is implantation as you can get that from 6 dpo I think hun x


----------



## DK

Hi rees hun sorry your feeling low and down, dont be silly though you will get there honest, look at dilly and bubs they made it  keep positive!  

Lettsy hi hun dont think we have spoken before! x

Have just had fab roast beef roast umm in my new kithen its lovely!


----------



## TracyK

Do you feel any better for a good cry hun? I think it does us good sometimes, gets it all out of the system

DH says I'm negative when I say everyone will get preg before us - but to be honest it's my way of coping and now I find I'm not getting so upset when people share their good news.I know 5 peeps all due in spring - it got to the point where I said to DH I wouldn't be surprised if one of his MALE friends were preg next!After 2 1/2 years I've resigned myself it's going to be a long and bumpy road. Spoke to my mum yesterday and she actually helped - I'm actually looking forward to my hycosy as we will be one step nearer
    to youall


----------



## katiejane

Hi everyone

Havent been in for a while having computer problems bl   dy machine!!

Well its day 21 and am fed up of peeing on ovulation tests and seeing nothing! I have booked myself in to Dr's for 21 day bloods tomorrow but im getting a bit disheartened to say the least!

Hope you are all ok and any advice welcome!

Katie xx


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi Ladies

CR sorry to hear it was a BFN.  

DK, Yay for your Kitchen and I want roast beef now lol! 

Letsy, we all know people I am sure who fall pg in the first month My mum phoned to tell me my cousin who got married in September is pregnant. It sucks but someone wise recently said to me they don't get pregnant to pi   you off! (this was after I was ranting about my cousin!)

Sorry for the lack of personals. I am just pottering along 10dpo, burst into tears in the middle of the christmas market today because I heard silent night?!!! Feeling very daft and very teary.

xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey peeps

Just a few personals and whizzing by

Thanks Lettsy xx

Emily I have take provera on day 35 for 5 days and AF came about 5-7 days later, think they say 7-10 days buut beyong this I think it begs the question if AF comes cos of the provera or cos it would have anyway? Only can go by your own cycle lengths and trial and error I think xx

CR Sorry its a BFN hun, I have tested every month for a couple of years and many times early. I agree it helps break you in and it never drove mne too nuts and I got my faint bfp 9dpo so whatever helps you but yes some ppl get bfn's before test date and a BFP on their test date!!

Reers Chin up, I never thought it would happen to me either. We had been told no more clomid as too unlikely to concieve but hey first time I known myself to ov and with all the charting did it and bang so pls keep hope xxxxx

KJ,TK,TRACEY,MISTY,J9,CAT,BUBS,SHELLBELL,HARM,MINXY,RJ,DK,JEN,CR   

NERVOUS ABOUT TOMMOROW BUT HOPEFULLY IT WILL BRING SOME COMFORT AND EASE SOME CONCERNS!! OF COURSE I WILL LET YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES TOM EVE AS STRAIGHT TO WORK AFTER XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Dilly x


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Dilly

Good luck for your scan hun   

Thanks for your response aswell, I am trying to keep chin up sweetie.

TK,how are you hun? Can I ask you something,did you have time off when you were having fertility treatment and how long for,I am thinking about going to the docs for some time off as I am struggling with getting stresses with TTcing at the moment but the only thing I am worried about is that I will also have to be signed off when I have my op in Feb..what do you think honey?


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon girlies 

Reesy ~ how r u today?! nope had no time off when on clomid but i did find i really bad depression, dp made me go to the docs n was told i had mild/severe depression so was signed off. Im a nail tech so that involves me being out n about so panic attacks didn't help either but luckily dp had work on so there wasn't that much pressure. From what i can understand, after the op they will advise u 2 have a min of a couple of days off! if u feel stressed then do what u need to do hun. Have u told ur boss about ur tx?! if not i think its a good idea to do so as s/he will (should) cut u some slack  

Dilly ~ good luck with ur scan hun  

KJ ~ sorry to hear ur computers being a lil bugger   Sorry i cant help/ advise ya will the ov tests as I dont do them hun but hope someone can send some useful info ur way  

RJ ~ hope ur feeling a bit better today hun   sounds like the clomid is making ya really emotional x I can understand about the comment made 2 ya about ppl getting pg but at the end of the day it doesn't really help when u do have things said like that. Unless people have been through what we're going through then they haven't got a clue what its like & some say insensitive things 

FO ~ hope u had a good weekend hun  

DK ~ hows u?! good news about ur kitchen finally being done  

 PoDsY where r u hiding?!  

Hi 2 Minxy, Shelle, Cat, Tracy, Lettsy, Jenny, CR, Emily & anyone else i have missed! hope ur all alright  

Well still no news from me... 7dpo and temp has shot up! Want it to shoot down (implantation dip) lol x


----------



## Rees1978

Hi TK,

Thanks for replying honey.

Yes your right maybe I should just get an appoinment with the docs and tell them that I feel tired all the time and feeling low,the Metformin doesnt help either,that makes you tired.At the end of the day if I explain to the docs its up to them isnt it weather they sign me off or not they know best.

Pray for your temp did hun


----------



## harmony802005

hi ya tk hunny 
been alongtime babe how u been?xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello you lot  

taken an age to read all, so will do personals later

what a mad week end  , mum and dad came up to stay, which was fab, mad time at Bath xmas market, to many people  

Dh and his mate Big Al moves my 1/3 of a tonne safe to my new workshop on sunday, hard work,
my last week as a retail shop, feels a bit strange, its a good move though as less stress.

well i've still been coughing loads, got some actifed cough stuff on sat and been dosed up with that, bit worried about my temp as no high temp ov rise,   hoping it might be the cough med's keeping it low,v unlike me  

who's about this afternoon ?

fo


----------



## harmony802005

hi hunny i am here for a few moment got my op tom,cant believe how quick it has gone,how r u fo hun xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello Harm  

can't believe ya op is tmw   to you lady,

I'm ok a bit feb up with coughing and germs for the past 4 weeks and my temp not looking good, but ha ho  

I'll be thinking of you tmw and hope it all goes ok, hows you ? 

fo


----------



## knikki

I am here Fo.  Sorry to hear you are still feeling rough.  

Good luck tomorrow Harm.  I hope the op is a big success and you start to feel a bit better for xmas.


----------



## harmony802005

thanks hunnies im not good been to the mental health team today and thay want me to go back on my anti psychotic meds again ,last week was so so bad i nearly od and i had a huge break down so things arnt so good just dont want to be here i just want peace and quite for a while would be nice never had that in my life :-(,oh fo u still get germys hunny?thats been ages hasnt it babe?how r u nikki xxxx


----------



## knikki

I am ok hun.  I am sorry to hear that things are so bad for you at the moment harm, but at least you are getting the medical help you need from the sounds of it.  It's difficult to know what to say, as cheer up sounds totally patronising and I know it isn't that easy for you.  All i can say is sending you big hugs.  I hope you start feeling better soon.  I am fine.  Excited today cos I now have a fair idea that I definitely start my first ivf in Jan.  So fingers crossed for the new year. xx


----------



## harmony802005

oh wow hun big thumps up starting ivf in jan thats cool news a good start to the new year to babe,i know it is hard to know what to say but all u ladies r lovely and on other boards i pos on no one talks to me  ,so this is my fav place plus i love all ur ladies xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Harm   you've made it this far, hang in there lady,  

Nik, My mind is focusing on appointment on the 6th to see what happenes next, IVF or ICSI so in the same boat
New year new journey, not intersted in xmas at all, not even bothered about getting a tree, lets get rid of nasty old 2008 and get our teeth into 2009 a good year to get utd  

fo


----------



## knikki

I can't beleive people would ignore your posts Harm.  That's just mean.
I am hoping that tomorrow is the start of something new for you.

Fo - me too.  No tree going up in 2008.  Just want to start the new year afresh.


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Harm just though id say hello and good luck for tomorrow sweetie. youll be fine x  

Hiya FO How you doing hun,hows your snotty ness getting on   feeling any better?
I agreed with you,roll on 2009 the year to get UTD    

Hey Nik Nac


----------



## Fire Opal

hay there Rees, hows you ?

No snot now just a chesty cough, mostly at night, its very dark outside,   i don't like it,

if no Mini me by feb we've been talking about going skiing,   have put it off the past 2 years in case we got pg, 

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO,

Nice to speak to you,im ok just feeling down to be honest and sad,so I suppose not so good,and feel im always tired too  

At least your getting better and not worse hun x


----------



## Fire Opal

Rrr Rees  

know the feeling, like i said to Nik lets get shot of 2008 and start a fresh 2009
ours temps seem the same no highs   feel much the same as you hun

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO.

I agree hun bring on 2009. Lets stick together as much s we can,we on a similar cycle this month FO arnt we,im day 13 so hoping it shoots up soon last month it shot up on day 14.Im sure I felt really tired the day before temp shot up last month,but then I ov and had strong clomid,but we will see.do you feel any different before your temp shift at all hun?


----------



## Dilee-99

hey ladies

scan went well, all as expected, at this stage, 1 little splodge in a sac pulsating a fetal hartbeat. I'm shattered and relieved and need an early night!! Still early days but starting to actually relax xxx

sorry some of you really down      

Dilly


----------



## harmony802005

ya hunnies it was on the baby loss thead i had i think one reply and thats it,clomid board is the best xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Dilly ~ Glad the scan went well today  

Harmony ~ Hope all goes well tomorrow and glad to hear that you have gone for counselling. Why don't you join the chat threads in the preg loss board rather than starting your own thread, it's one of those boards that everyone seems to read their 'regular' thread rather than looking at the whole board iykwim  

Loads of  for lots of Xmas BFP


----------



## harmony802005

i did try and chat hun but only one lady said hello babe :-( xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girlies,

Harm ~ Long time no chat   Im really sorry things are still hard for u! I think its a good idea about the meds, hopefully they will get u back on track before u get any worse   Im so glad ur having ur op & i hope everything goes well   remember to take it easy when u get released & NO TIDYING UP!!!   Its nice to hear from ya even though ur not feeling urself!  

Dilly ~ Great news about ur scan hun! dont worry about not being able to have a drink over xmas n new year.... I'll make sure i drink for the both of us   x Now relax n enjoy ur pregnancy  

Reesy ~ If ur feeling rough then def go to the docs b/c it will only get worse hun   hope ur alright x

OI OI FO how r u babe?! (apart from the cough) not long to go before u close ur shop   bet u cant wait... all mixed emotions   how r u getting on with the clomid this month?! x

Shelle, Cat, CR, KJ, BF, Knik, PoDsY & anyone else ive missed!

Well good news from me is that the living room is finally done  just waiting for the weekend for the carpet to be fitted   but on the ttc side, Nothing! apart from feeling a lil iky last night. No sore nips.... jack squiggly   oh yeah and my temp is all over the place....again lol x


----------



## knikki

It's deadly quiet on here today.

Hope everyone is okay and looking forward to Christmas.

Hope your op went ok Harm.


----------



## Fire Opal

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo TK and Nik are you still here

alright tk, hows you bird ? last day of trading on friday   getting all the jobs done this week, its sad to say goodbye to the shop but can't wait to not have the hassel of it,  

my temp is not the norm at the mo,    would cough med keep it low, haven't had much pain either, don't think 25mg worked, next month will go back up to 50 and deal with the SE  

Nik hows you hun  

fo


----------



## knikki

Fo - I am good hun.  All excited about xmas, holiday and then starting tx on my next period.  Please give me a baby in 2009.
I am feeling very together and optimistic!

Nice you are finally shutting up shop.  Hoping it gives you less stress and you can stop holding in your pee for soooo long.  God knows what you would be like with morning sickness when you were working there!!


----------



## Fire Opal

very funny, i know would have needed a bucket  

glad ya feeling chipper, i'm trying to do the same but my temp has got me a bit down as looks like i haven't ov.

never wanted to get into the new year like this before, bring it on. we're due a few pg's next year,  

fo


----------



## knikki

it's a weird feeling isn't it - wanting the new year to start.  have always hated new year in the past!
trying to be chirpy and enjoy the next few weeks.  the danger is that i will start wishing my life and holiday away, when I really should be enjoying life day by day.

when;s your website going to be up and running


----------



## Fire Opal

website who knows, in the new year i will have more cash and might sack off my friend and pay someone to do it, will let you all know when its up and running,

fo


----------



## Rees1978

HiyA tk,how you doing? I still feel rubbish and v tried   spoke to hospital who advised to lower my Metformin dose and see what that does..

Hey FO and Nic Nak, 

Fo my charts not doing much either,day 14 today


----------



## Coffee republic

Today is Day 30 - and still no AF   and definitely not pg. Hope its not going to turn into one of those marathon cycles that last for endless days feeling in a no mans land - i thought clomid was meant to regulate cycles - has it changed other people's cycles at all??

Would be really interested to know re clomid on every-ones cycle

Have a good evening

Lots of love CR xxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Oi FO we keep missing each other  Wow times gone quick, only 3 days to go before u close up! atleast ur wont be stressed with the shop & tx all at the same time. Lets hope its more time for the  then work soon  
Im not sure if cough medicine will affect temps but being ill will  hope it sorts itself soon x x

Knikki u got it spot on in ya msg, live life day by day coz when u are UTD & LO arrives u wont have much time for urself & dh! u'll be 2 busy will  nappies 

Reesy ur quite today  hope the lower dose makes u feel a bit better 

CR sorry to hear that af still hasn't arrived hun. hope it wont be long now  
With regards to how clomid affects cycles, i was irregular (every 31- 60 days) but clomid has brought it round every 28-31 days! i have found that some months af is lighter than ''normal'' every one's different so clomid will effect us all in different ways hun. When did u take ur last pill?! x

Well today has been a funnion! had gut ache all day on 'n' off (u know how u feel when af has arrived?! ) but only 8dpo so God knows whats going on! hope im not getting a bug of some sort  x

P.S As u all know i have recently lost a family friend to knife crime so can u all take the time to sign this petition about bringing back proper justice & punishment.... http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Saferstreetz/

/links


----------



## EmilyinKent

Hi All

It's been a bad day today - phoned for my day 21 results and still not ovulating which suggests the Clomid is not working. To top things off, my appointment has been pushed back to end of Feb!

Provera not working either and have run out of tablets now! Finished them a week ago and no AF. Have had terrible mood swings this week -actually feeling sorry for DH!


Can anyone offer any advice?

Emily
x


----------



## Dilee-99

http://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week6

THE ABOVE WEBSITE IS REALLY INTERESTING AND THE WAY THEY SUGGEST DATING WITH SIZE WOULD MAKE YOU FURTHER THAN YOUR SCAN? JUST GOT COOL STUFF THOUGHT YOU MIGHT LIKE TO LOOK AT XX

/links


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Just quick post to tell you was a bfn for me this month.  Still haven't got progesterone results from the hospital so don't know what's going on there but no point rushing to ring them since is bfn anyway.

Having a month off now as my clinic don't want me to miss any scans over xmas.   maybe it will just happen naturally because my womb lining might be a bit better then?

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!!!

How are we all this morning??

Sorry i not been on much lately i have been so poorly!

Good luck to all those testing today! Il    for  ^bfp^

Sorry  for all the ^bfn^  We need more ^bfp^


Dilly that is fantastic news about the scan hun congrats and a healthy happy 9months!      

For me its the end of the road today!
Had a slight red slimy stuff last night and woke up this morning and  is here! In a way i am pleased as thats 28days and thats good im starting to regulate and i get to go back on the clomid this month and of course can have a scan before xmas! But of course im gutted had a lil cry with dh this morning! But cause i was off the clomid this month i kinda knew it! Thank you for all the support you have given me!

xxxxxx


----------



## Coffee republic

Oh Jenny     

Emily - sounds like we are in a similar situation - day 31 and no AF - bit I know what i'm like either pretty close to the day 28 or it can stretch on for what seems like forever


I'm sure we will all get there in the end!

CR x


----------



## bubkin

Hey Ladies, have been reading over the thread for a few days and i have to say, what has happened to you all !   

we really need to keep positive and give each other the support we used to   the thread has gone so quiet, its made me think you have all given up :-(  

Lets try to keep it active  and if anyone needs a chat i will always answer my pm's if i am not reading the thread 

Fo good news on the shop i am sure you will feel less stressed  
Harm, i am glad you are finally gettin the support you needed, hopefully in the new year we will see the shiny happy harm back to herself 

and to everyone else please don't give up, remember each month is a new start and a new year makes it better still 

Lots of Love

Bubsxxx


----------



## DK

Hi bubs! Woo 11weeks god that has gone so quick! U got a bump yet

Jenny hun sorry its ^bfn^ for you! Me also  we can cry together!

Im Allowed to start clomid tomorow and am booked in for a scan on the 22nd so either be nice over xmas or sad   if not worked again!

xxxx


----------



## bubkin

its hard to  tell cause i had a bit of a belly anyway lol ,  feeling a bit symtomless, so will be relieved to get my scan out of the way lol


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning girlies,

How are we all?

I am feelingbit better today slightly tired but ok.

Good news is I have a 18mm follicle thats ready to pop    and my temp has shot up aswell...      its going to be my month    

Hey TK,FO,Nic,Misty,CR,Trixxi,Bubs,DK and anyone else I missed


----------



## bubkin

just remeber rees, keep busy with bms,  i was very unromantic when we was trying, i used to say in the morning, have you got a sample for me lol  it doesn't have to be full on love making  and orgasm's are not a nacessity  we had roll on roll off just so i had the intake i needed lol,    i generally have a low sex drive, so DP was quite happy with this lol


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning gals

DK   soz not your month

Rees   your temp has gone mad, great news you had one ready to pop, wish i had scans
Well i have a red line this am, ov on sunday, temps all much lower than the past 4 months   don't feel like i have ov, luckly we had BMS on sunday so    

 Bub good to hear from ya hun, 11 weeks    you must be so chuffed, we do all seem to be a bit lost at the mo, think we're all looking to the new year for hope, get xmas out the way 

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO,

You never know your temp may still change hun,hows your cough anyway?

My test date is xmas day


----------



## bubkin

Fo i know what you mean i am paranoid at the moment because other than heartburn i feel fine, just wanna start the new year where hopefully i can be more at ease, but its just as nervy as tryin to get pregnant lol


----------



## JW3

Rees - sounding very good for you - xmas day testing praying for you   

Hi Bubs - great to hear from you, you're right about the new year etc. wishing for more bfps for everyone, 

FO - really hope you get a good result this month

Emily - hope you are ok, hope you get the clomid dose so that you ov next time  

Hi DK, CR, TK

Promise to do more personals tomorrow and next week, just manic busy at work today and then going to MILs all weekend and won't have internet so will be missing you all


----------



## Fire Opal

Yo Rees, chart reckons i 3dpo  testing around xmas day to    , 
cough getting better, been 4 weeks   dh has a sore throat now  

Bub must be strange when you know ya pg but don't feel it,  

Well got to get ready for work so will be back on later

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Jen how you doing?

I know I am praying big time       

Argh bless ya Bubs...x

Speak soon the FO,poor DH...


----------



## Topkat08

Hay girlies 

 Bubs how r u doing hun?! roll on the 16th ay   Tums said the same, that she's feeling pretty ''normal'' & that she has a lot of energy. Bet ya cant wait to start getting a 

Jenny hope ur alright hun x

DK sorry to hear af caught ya hun   x atleast u can start bk on the clomid 2morrow & u wont have a horrible xmas  

Woohoo Reesy testing on xmas day ay?! lets hope it brings the best present  

OI OI FO how r u me darlin?! 2 days to go now! well according to our charts we're both 3dpo so   for us all x glad ur cough is clearing up but bet ur dh isnt 2 pleased with ya   x

Well y'day i was 8dpo & today im on 3dpo as my chart has decided i ov'd 6 days later so the bummer is... i'll be due on around xmas   x BUT from cd1- 8 i didnt really chart as i ''promised'' myself i would ''relax'' a bit with it what with everything thats going on. Would those 8 days of no charting effect the rest of my chart?! Also.... when do u girlies think i ov'd?! 

P.S if u tell me all ur test dates i'll get another list started


----------



## bubkin

i'm not too bad thanks TK,  just always tired, unlike tums lol   i feel ready for bed by 5pm lol which is no good as i need to cook dinner and stuff  

from looking at your chart you could have ov'd on CD14 its always hard with charts which are up and down like that to give an accurate date   

when i have had my 2 scans next week if all is ok i will up load the pictures for you to see on ********


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK Good to hear form you hun.

I agree with bubs it looks like you ov'd on day 14?   praying for us all to get our bfp xmas pressie      TK,my charts all over the place so never certain of whats happening espcially when I dont sleep well 

How are you apart from that hun?

I have to get down to BMS   tonight


----------



## Topkat08

Aww bless ya Bubs   So u having 2 scans next week   is one a 4D one?! Bet ya cant wait x hope ur keeping yafeet up as much as u can  

Reesy im alright i guess thanks hun x pleased to have finally got the sittin room done, just gotta wait till the weekend for the carpet to be fitted then gonna get the tree back up (and hope the kitty doesnt pull it down...again   lol) 
SO u got a busy night planned tonight then  

How can i change my ov date on my chart?! x


----------



## bubkin

yeah we have the nhs 1 on tuesday and we are gonna have a private 4d one on the thursday, mainly so we can try to find out the sex   will be nice to see the little one moving about, as they give you dvd's too


----------



## Topkat08

U just know thats gonna be amazing   thought u might want to keep the sex as a surprise   but on the other hand i suppose it will be nice to get the nursery all for in the colours of the baby


----------



## bubkin

well at first i wanted to know then, i changed my mind and wanted a suprise but everyone else wants to know, including dp, so i guess i will have to go with the majority lol  it might make things easier if i know the sex


----------



## MistyW

Hiya girls
Sorry I haven't posted much recently.  Have been feeling really down about the whole ttc thing, but Bubkins is right... we have to stay   and give each other loads of support and tell each other that we are going to get our babies soon  
Bubkins - you give fantastic advice. Please sprinkle some of your   about
Rees - it's fantastic news about your follicles. That is definitely worth a   or   
Harm - I'm so sorry to hear about your troubles  
Dilly - that's wonderful news about the scan.  It must have been really emotional to see the little heart beating. 
Sorry this is just a flying visit.  Got friends over tonight, still got to hoover the hall!
xxx


----------



## trixxi

Evening all,

Just wanted to send some       to you all

T x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Misty, how r u hun? sorry to hear that all this ttc lar k is getting u down and im sure this time of year doesn't help either but like bubs has said, we've gotta stay strong & positive b/c we all will get there in the end & lets hope its sooner rather than later  

Trixxi how r u doing?! dont think we've spoken before. how r u getting on with the clomid?! hope ur not suffering 2 much with the side effects   is this ur first cycle?! x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo TK old chum

how ya doin ?

Dh gone to bed with a sore throat (man flu)   bless
I'm still coughing but not as bad,

Glad the house is getting sorted, just in time for xmas.

busy few days, so much to think about with the move, next week will be mad, taking down work benchs, boxing up tools etc,

off to bed in a bit, 

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hay FO   x sounds like ur pretty busy with it all, must feel weird packing up etc knowing that ur closing up this week   bless ur poor dh with the man flu... wonder who he caught that off   lol x Glad 2 hear ur cough is going... u've had it a while   x


----------



## Fire Opal

will be sad but much less stressful for next year and ttc, 

this bug has been hanging on to my gizzered's for 4 weeks  ,

can't believe woolworths is closing,   We've grown up with that shop, v sad

well i best go to bed, phewwwwwwwwwww dog just farted really load, it smells, dirty dog  

night night, sweet dreams hun

fo


----------



## Topkat08

LOL @ ur dog! Naughty doggy lol x

I think its a good idea, especially if ur planning on IVF/ ICSI (hopeing it wont come to that tho  ) the last thing u need it the stress of the shop etc x 

Yep bad news for woolies but u can grab a bargain while there closing down  

Anyway better let ya get off to bed hun x

Take it easy x

Sweet dreams & sleep tight


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Awww Fo can't believe you're still not feeling well hope you feel much better soon, and hope movign out the shop goes well

TK - yes think might pop to Woolworths on my lunch break and see what they've got left

Hi Misty hope you had a good time with your friends, 

Bubs - its so exciting can't wait to hear about your scans

DK - thanks hun, good luck with the clomid this month, you never know I really didn't think it was going to work this month after overstimming but now I have spoke to the hospital and they told me the 21 day blood test was ok as well so did ovulate but just didn't get lucky this month so I suppose that's something

Hi Trixxi, Rees

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## MistyW

Hiya girls
Jenny - Glad the blood test showed you ov'd this month. That's great news, shows the Clomid is doing the trick. 
TK - Thanks for caring.  I'm feeling a lot more positive today. Just praying that my temp shoots up tomorrow to show I've ov'd (although my luteal phase is too short I think for implantation)
FO - You've spread your lurgy to the old man?  It's good to share, hehe x  Have you tried your dog on the BARF diet?  It's stops the stinky smells they get from eating processed food. You can buy frozen packets of raw food from Pets at Home and most pet shops.
Rees - I'm with you, testing on 25 December (although I'll probably crack and do it earlier if AF hasn't reared her ugly head).  How great would it be to get a BFP on Chrimbo morning? 
DK - How's you?
Hello to everybody else x


----------



## Rees1978

Morning Misty hun,Yes that would be the best crimbo present ever..     for us chic xx

Hi Jen,Trixxi.

Hey FO how you doing? 

Nic Nak how are you doing you seem quiet hun


----------



## DK

Morning ladies

Jenny, thanks hun! Good to see that the clomid did its job and got you ovulating  just need to get lots of bms in and the timing right 

Misty good morning hun how are youIm ok thanks

Rees woo christmas day im with misty i would certainly test before im terrible at waiting hehe but what a lovely xmas pressie that would be a! Im  its your month!  for you!

Well  is here in full flow and not nice  very painful and dev not what i need with this flu i aint done nothing but sleep for 2days! Day 2 today so clomid 125mg here i come! UMMMMM! Scan booked for the 22nd! Either going be a nice pressie or not! xx


----------



## knikki

Hey Rees.  I am here hun.  Just feeling like I haven;t got much to say at the moment.
I feel quite depressed about ttc at the moment.  I keep promising myself I wont go on ******** as all there ever is on there and pics of my friends with children.  AAAHHHH!!  Christmas doesn't help tho does it.

Hey DK - sorry to hear AF is here and painful.

Hey TK, Pods, Fo and Bubs - miss you all.

Any news from Harm?  be nice to hear if she was ok.

Coffee, Misty, Lettsy, Jenny, Dilly, Tums, Trixxi - hope you are all ok and I haven't missed anyone off.


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Nik,

Sorry hun that your feeling down about it,I know what you mean I felt like that for about a fourtnight babes     
I hate it now that my sister is pg again two babies before I can have the 1.....still trying to think positive I know its easier said then done eh hun xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Rees and Nik

just warming up after a V cold dog walk, 

Nik   Its so hard to cope with the highs and lows of all this, 

Rees hows it going hun  

well my temp went up today, I didn't take any cough med last night so wonder if that has mad it go up 
chart has changed by one day now  not really going by the chart this month as been ill and didn't feel like i ov.

think DK and Jen have gone, 

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Girlie Whirly's

Jenny ~ hope ur alright hun! yep u should def go into woolies n see if u can grab a bargain  

Misty ~ Im glad ur feeling a bit better today hun   not nice when u feel low about all this malarkey but we'll get there in the end   how many cycles of clomid have u or are u in?! 

Reesy ~ how u doing chick?! woohoo exactly 2 weeks to the day till xmas! and ur  hopefully! 

DK ~ sorry to hear af is being a pain in the  but atleast u can start clomid & enjoy xmas with Lil J without feeling depressed   hope ur all alright x

Knik ~ Cheer up hun, i know its easier said than done & this xmas is a complete  when going through this journey that we're on but we'll get there soon   

OI OI FO ~ hows u?! D-Day tomorrow ay! Cant help ya with the med & chart but does sound like a coincidence. See how it is tomorrow   

Well my temp is still at 36.3 today so hoping it keeps going up up up   I really dont think im 3dpo but thats what my chart is saying   AND ive had belly ache for the last 2 days   x please let it be the start of a BFP!!!!!


----------



## MistyW

Hi TK
Oooh, you know what... I think that all of us testing in the next 2 weeks are going to get our BFPs just in time for Christmas. Belly ache is a definite sign. 
DK - Sorry you're feeling rough. Just think though, you'll be able to get loads of BMS in over Chrimbo, and the New Year could bring you the biggest gift of all... a little brother or sister for Jack x
It does seem like the whole world and his dog is UTD at the mo. Let's just hope it's contagious, hehe!
xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya TK I am ok thanks hun got bms in last night hopefully I am now ovulating to get my well derserved BFP for xmas..  please prity please santa bring us bambinos 


good about your temp TK,although mine is a bit scew wiff,not sure whats happening there   

Hey Misty we must try and think positive together..


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Misty ~ glad ur feeling positive hun and i echo what u say.... really hope we get our xmas bfp     was planning on having a good booze up over xmas n new year but wouldn't mind missing out for a good reason  

Reesy ~ glad ur alright hun! glad ur betting in a much  ready for when the eggy goes POP! lol x 
Here's to a  filled Christmas!!! 

Feeling positive myself this month but i was last month as well lol x


----------



## trixxi

Hey TK,

I haven't started clomid yet,
was invited on here after posting elsewhere.

I have spent so long in denial, and upset seeing my sisters having babies its taken me such a long time to face up to where we're at. In brief hubby and I have son (12) who was a big surprise.  I am quite a compulsive person and always felt it would just happen and didnt want to start obsessing about getting pg, boy was I wrong.
We have had a really tough few years  and although I am desperate for another we could not have coped, hubby had stroke at 34, and lots more depressing stuff.
we are now moving forward and have been to docs etc, had all bloods, sperm and dye test.  was told i would be starting clomid as they think i may not be ovulating every month, and cycle is crazy, only to be told i now need to lose weight before i can get it,  wish someone told me this at beginning of year 

hope that isnt too  much blurb!!

If we have learnt anything, enjoy what you have got, life is too short and always try to stay 

Love T xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya Trixxi

Im really sorry to hear about ur husband as well as all this heartache ur both suffering from ttc  Im glad u did decide to come & join us in here as the ladies on here are all lovely, a lil  but really supportive.

Bummer about not being told about losing weight when u first started treatment. Hope its not too much and that u will be able to start the crazy pills soon.

I think the hardest thing for us is admitting there may be a problem, and although u know deep down after a year or so of ttc it really does break ya heart having it confirmed but we'll get there in the end. Some sooner than others but we've gotta stay positive and strong!

Have u thought about charting?! I know u have mentioned that u may not be ovulating every month but this will help u get in tune with ur body as well as telling how often u ovulate. If that's something ur interested in but haven't started then feel free to ask and im sure we'll all help as much as we can. Heres a link with some info about it.... http://www.storknet.com/cubbies/preconception/bbt.htm

/links


----------



## trixxi

Thanks TK,
will have a look..................
how r u finding clomid ?


----------



## Topkat08

no problem, hope it helps some  

Im not on clomid anymore, was on it for 6 cycles & finished my last course in Oct so just waiting for a appointment to come through to have a laparoscopy & ov drilling (although i thought they only done that if u dont ovulate?!), should be Jan/Feb time!

when i was on clomid i found it horrible, even though i felt i was doing something by taking them, i suffered really bad hot flushes & wasn't to pleased with the 1 1/2- 2 stone i put on either   BUT clomid affects everyone in different ways so dont be alarmed   x


----------



## Topkat08

Ooh just had a dizzy spell... was plugging something in n when i was getting up my head went all dizzy   dunno why im getting all excited about that   but feeling really good about this month for some reason! Probably just wishful thinking about getting a BFP for xmas  

Anyway am i on me own in here?!   x


----------



## Fire Opal

Don't worry TK its just the air in ya head moving about it that big space    

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Oh is that right FO   can tell ur feeling a bit better   x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,

Im here for a bit hun   ?

I had a lap and dye last March when the other hospiatl should of done the ov drilling then now almost 1 year later in feb im having anouther op is I dont get my bambino this side of xmas   Nightmare.

what do you reckon about my chart hun?

Hey Trixxi,

I had horrid side effects but as TK said it does effect everyone differently


----------



## Topkat08

how u doing Reesy?! Bummer about the hospital, bet ur glad u got referred to another one now as they seem to be providing better care.

Cant really tell with ur chart hun as no ovulation has been detected as of yet but just keep busy   and im   u get that long awaited  x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey gals, Been having a good read and people sounding more positive    

Many of your charts are looking good for this month so   for more BFP's than last month!!

I feel strange, finding it really hard to accept and just be happy to be pg!! I either think about it going wrong so am scared to be happy and chat about it or I go whey over the top and talk about names and stuff then spend the rest of the day beating myself up for getting excited!! I have baby books and mags everywhere and jst keep thinking this will tear me apart if it goes wrong!!

My midwife came for first time today, she was miserable, not very polite,didnt introduce herself and seemed to have ittle interest really! Think this is probably partly because they are attatched to my gp practice but not the hospital I am under therefore they do the ground work but have nothing to do with me once in labour. I feel guilty posting this when everyone is desperate for a BFP and I have one and still feel down!!! Maybe xmas will cheer me up and getting nearer to the 12 week mark! 

Dilly


----------



## bubkin

Dilly i fully understand, we all want to see BFP's in here   and i still worry about things going wrong, but you have to remember if they do( i pray to you they don't) then it will be becuase there was something wrong, and your body made the decision for you. 

you don't have long to wait and you can have panic over when you reach 12wks, (even though i don't suppose i will stop worrying) 

girls in here need to see the proof that these little white miracles we shove down our throat every month, work 

if you are worried about posting here about things like that, go to the bun in the oven page and there is a board called waiting for first scan, there are many people like ourselves in there   although never as cool as us clomid girls lol 

all i wanted to say really is don't worry you are not alone and you can always rely on us


----------



## Dilee-99

Thanks Bubs, I shall pop in there!

Pls dont be angry at me ladies, Of course I am very happy, I have the one thing my life has been about for the last 2 and a half years. Just difficult some days (BEING TODAY). Bubs is right you all have to take comfort and hope from us, It will happen xx

Hopefully I have successfully added a ticker now xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

hmm or not!!here we go again with the tickers!!


----------



## Coffee republic

Ummmmm. Dear all,

    Bit of a... well errhh.
Today is day 32.. and i thought what the heck lets do another of my 13p ebay pregnancy tests. Well it showed a very very faint posible line. Repeats and the same.
After work i've just done a one step and there is a faint but definitely there cross - suggesting i could be pregnant.

All so faint wouldn't want to go by this at all. I guess i'm going to do another in the morning and just keep repeating... will keep you updated.    

CRxxx

p.s. does any-body else sometimes think they see a faint line - are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## MistyW

Hi Dilly and Bubs, our UTD gals.
I think a lot of us on here can imagine what you are going through, Dilly.  You have waited so long for this, and had so many let downs along the way, that it's hard to believe that it's all going to be fine and you're finally going to get your babba. You just have to have faith that the little beanie is there to stay, and soon you'll get your scan, and your bump will start growing bigger and bigger, and before you know it beanie will be out and about and crawling along your living room floor  
I'm glad that you feel you can talk to us lot about this.  You're one of us now, a deranged Clomid lass. We'll always be here for you  
TK - Dizzy?       on way for you
Trixxi - so sorry to hear about your hubby.  Hope he's ok now. The hospital staff are idiots!  Really!! They should have told you about the weight loss thing.  I've said it before and I'll say it again... if you want to lose weight fast, without going hungry, just cut out all meat and dairy.  No cheese, milk, yoghurt, eggs, etc. A vegan diet really drops the weight off, and there are loads of great tasting dishes you can make... eg: beans on toast (without the butter), beans in a jacket potato, salad, stir fries, pasta with sun dried tomatoes and butter beans in a tomato and fresh basil sauce... yum!  
Have porridge for brekky (made with water, not milk) and add a handful of grapes, berries, nuts, seeds, etc.  It will really fill you up.
I heard that Clomid made you put on weight, so I deliberately dropped a stone before starting the pills (to kind of give me a head start).
OMG - I just almost knocked myself out!!! I ran downstairs to put the oven on, and I hit my head on the wall (we've got funny, wonky stairs).  Good job I have a thick skull!  Does Clomid affect your judgement?  I'll blame it on the pills anyway.
CR - Woooooohoooooo, that's fantastic news.  I have never had a faint positive ever! Don't people say that any line is a line, no matter how faint OMG, this could be the first of the many Christmas BFPs we've all been waiting for.  I really, really, really hope that it is, sweetheart. Do another test in the morning, and report back to us please!!!!
Toodlepip for now xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

thanks misty means alot the support here xxx
CR OMG I'm soo excited for you honey, I thought I had a real real faint line on ebay stick 8dpo but no one else could see it. My faints that were visible to the rest of the world started 13dpo although I did not test in between I dont think! My fingers are firlmly crossed and hopefully a line is a line xxx I did a tesco 15 or 16 dpo, then a boots later that wk and all were fainter than the control line but def there. Then I did a clearblue early last wk approx 21 dpo and it was pos and said I was 5 wks plus which was right xxxxxxxxxxx

        
Dilly


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening ladies

CR - How exciting!  I've never seen a wisp of a line.  Fingers crossed for you.  

Sorry for being so rubbish at keeping up with this thread.  I'm cd 10 now and waiting for O.  I think I have noticed a difference with my mental state since starting clomid.  Somehow I'm feeling positive though.  

Dilly and Bubs.  I'm glad you both still post on here.  It does give us hope.  

J9
x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Girls

Dilly ~ bout time we finally saw ur ticker   please dont thin u cant talk to us b/c u can n although ur pg (yes ur officially UTD!!! ) we're still here for ya x

CR ~ how r u stranger?! As they say a line is a line so.... WooHooo looks like a nice BIG  Congrats is in order     

Misty ~ hope ur alright hun. Hope ur right about the dizzy spell, only had one tho... when r u due to test?! x

J9 ~ im glad ur feeling positive hun   is this ur first cycle of it?! x

Well seen as most of u lovelys have got a faint positive on those early tests, thought i should get meself some ordered some 10miu ones. So fingers crossed!  how early can u test with those ones?! x

P.S all u girlies officially UTD... rub the screen to wish us luck       x


----------



## Coffee republic

Well - very much in shock/not quite believing

I guess I am a  

To be honest - they are still more SFP - small faint positives - but they keep being there - and possibly with the eye of faith a little stronger - but control line a good 5x darker than actual line

If this really is it - I am delighted. Oh my God - i have really struggled with infertility - why me? Why do I have polycystic ovaries that weren't ovulating. The complete fear that it would never happen. The unfairness of every-one else getting pg at the drop of a hat.

Mega tentative. HUGE thanks to every-one on here - I haven't been on here long but it has been fantastic. Friends just saying "try to stay positive and relax" wanted to make me scream - if it was that easy we'd all book a dirty weekend away and wham bam thank-you mam. However if it can happen to us - it really can happen to every-one else.

LOL CRx


----------



## MistyW

Hi CR    
That really is fantastic news.  I've logged on this morning, especially to check on you!!!
I'm so glad it's a BFP.  What's your next move?

HELP needed.... I'm day 16, no thermal shift, but severe abdo pains started yesterday evening. I'm hoping it's ov pain, but I've read about increased ovary size and scared myself. I thought I'd ring the doc and ask, secretly hoping that she'd send me for a scan, but knowing my luck she'll do an internal - YUK!!! Don't want to call now.  Got to go to work, and pain is making me walk funny (bit like I'm constipated  )
So, what do we reckon?  Ovulation pain, or my ovaries are about to rupture


----------



## knikki

Congratualtions CR!!  Fingers crossed your lines get darker!!

Dilly - it's natural to be stressed out at this stage and every day during your pg.  Try to think positive and enjoy it.
Feel free to bounce things off us though, that's why we are here.  We all understand how you feel.

hello everyone else!

N x


----------



## JW3

Hello girls,

CR - exciting let us know what happens now, isn't it strange I wonder why it didn't show up earlier?  A line is defo a line

Hi Knikki - how are you feeling today?

Hi Misty - hope you are ok, I get quite painful ovulation don't think that it is that unusual so maybe its just that. 

Hi J9 - good to see you are positive, I was the same on 2nd go with clomid felt quite calm and positive, was a different story with the first go though went mental because was overstimmed and had loads of mood swings

TK - yes all those bfp ladies give us some of your luck, 

Hi Dilly, Bubkin

Well I've done 3 pregnancy tests now on Monday, Wed and this morning all negative yet I'm late.  I am never late so this is really strange for me - grrrr where is this AF so can have another try this month?

Anyway better do some work,

Jenny
xx


----------



## knikki

Hi Jenny,

i am ok thanks hun - a bit miserable, but I'll live.

Fingers crossed you are pg.  I seem to remember DK saying that when she was pregnant with Jack, she didn't get a positive test result until about week 8 or 9.  Correct me if I am wrong DK!!

N x


----------



## Rees1978

Morning kirly whilrlies.

How are we all, I am so so glad it's Friday at last!! 

My chart says I am 2 dpo so fingers crossed my temp stays elevated   for bfp 

Hi Nik Nak how are you feeling today hun?

CR congrats to you babes  

Hiya Misty hows it going hun?

Hey TK How you doing chick,im ok and my chart looks better today hun

Hello to all the rest of you? xxxx


----------



## DK

Hello hello ladies....

How are we all today

Me very tired up all night with jack bless him no school for him today!

Bubs and dilly well now your utd how do you fill?still cant believe it yet?

CR wow thats great hun a line is a line and if you got a x in one then your dev preg hun ,         go see your gp woo hoo!!!!!!

Jenny keep doing tests hun as long as AF    does not show her face there is a chance and as your so regular thats a good thing your late, i did 6 proper tests with jack 3 clear blue and 3doctors ones(did another 20 cheapy ones to) and all neg, then at 9weeks i fainted and was rushed into hospital only to find i fainted cause i was preg  Docs said they didnt saw up cause i was only just 4weeks but when i went for scan i was 9-10 weeks so dates were right, just a test didnt work? so yes knic hun ur right.. Keep positve...Ladies...

Whats everyones plans for today?tonight?    xxx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hiya

Just a quickie cos I'm at work.  Logged in just to see CR's news.

OMG OMG OMG!  Yay!!!!!!!!  Congratulations!
     

Back on later.

J9
x


----------



## Topkat08

hay lovelys

CR ~ thats fantastic news hun. well done babe! ur having a baby!!!      

Jenny good news that ur late hun, especially if af is normally on time. R u going to request a blood test?! x

Misty ~ how r u hun?! hope ur still feeling positive   dont freak urself out by reading things online... not a good idea as u always read things that scare the  out if ya. Sounds like ovulation hun  

Knikki ~ hows u?! hope ur better a lil more up beat 2day babe?! x

DK ~ sorry to hear u've been up all night hun, hope lil J is alright  

Reesy ~ woohoo u got the  in at the right time so heres so a bfp on xmas day  

J9 ~ sneaky ay?!   lol hope ur alright  

OI FO ~ how r u feeling?! last day today ay. hope ur good  

Well only news from me is that me temp has gone down from 36.3 to 36.1 nothing major AND when i got up 2 feed the kitty i STILL had this weird belly ache that ive had on n off the last few dayS (bit like the one u get when af is here but not so severe)

P.S how early can i test with those early 10miu tests?! jst following up my order & they have been posted so should get them in the next couple of days. Even tho my ticker says 5dpo i think its wrong  more like 11dpo... what do u think?! xx


----------



## Coffee republic

dear all,

TopKat - i wouldn't worry too much about temperature changes - i think little shifts fine and its so dricking freezing outside - lots of external factors etc. Weird bell aches good - i'm been having the. When best to test - i'm totally confused - all the boxes say 4 days before your period is due - but i didn't test positive until 4 days after! I guess you can ovulate late, i've no idea what i would recomen bex time to test - i guess whats best for you

j9 - amny thanks for congrats - i feel that age 33 is a very good age  

Dk - many thanks for congrats - you've always been a star on here  

Jenny - we are cycle buddies and both late.     if you're never normally late surely this is good news

Rees - many thanks for congrats - you are also a bug star of our show  

Knikki - yucky to be miserable - i am sending you my cyber seat to sit on so you will be very soon  

Misty - so sweet that you logged on - really touched  

Well finally managed to write my list of thank-yous

I will honesty never forgot my virtual fertility friends

CRx


----------



## Hope34

Hi everyone...I've just done a pregnancy test (an expensive one that shows you the result in words) and it says pregnant. AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I must be like 1 day pregnant but hey...

I have had 2 miscarriages before so I know I am going to be super paranoid but will be under recurrent miscarriage clinic-that makes me feel a bit better I spose. Now the hard bit...trying to sleep at night and stay relaxed!!

x


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks CR, hope hope this is the start of a few BFP's x 

Hay Hope ~ thanks fantastic news hun, well done


----------



## knikki

Bl**dy hell - 2 BFP's in one day?!!!  Well done.

Hope - Congrats!!

CR - thank you.  Fingers crossed.

TK - I am still a miserable cow today.


----------



## Topkat08

Knik ~ whats new?!   JJ is it all this ttc malarkey and the fact xmas is only 13 days away?! x this time of year really is horrible when ur childless isnt it?! x


----------



## JW3

Well I can't believe both CR & Hope my cycle buddies are pregnant wow what great news for you both.  

Good luck Hope - its no wonder that you are concerned at least you are at the right clinic - will be praying for you.

Oh no I hate this wondering whether I am pregnant?  I ov'd on day 15 so I thought the second half was always 14 days or could it be that implantation was late and thats why hormones aren't strong enough?  If so I heard that if implantation is later then there's more survival chance as the embryo is mroe developed when it implants - plus I have a slow moving tube so maybe that adds up.

I have already rung my clinic and told them it was a negative, I haven't even told DH I'm late and I've just ordered all my christmas booze on sainsburys online.  Going to MILs now for the weekend so won't get chance to test again until Mon unless AF arrives.  The tests I used were the 25mil ones so not early ones.  Also I am slightly worried about ectopic because I know I am higher risk and that hormone levels can be lower if you get this.

Sorry to ramble on but I am so busy at work and all this is going on in my head.  I'm so glad I have all you girls to talk to.

DK - thanks for the info about Jack I had no idea that you could go 9 weeks or so without it showing up.

Signing off for the weekend - so hope you all have a good time,

TK - agree Xmas can be really hard time

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## JW3

Oh yes and when I went for reflexlogy I told her I wasn't pregnant and she did the full thing to try to get my ovaries to work - oh dear this will have been no good if I am - oops.

Probably after all this going mental over it I will just be late for some other reason,


----------



## bubkin

Hey Ladies, Just catching up with the posts!! 

what a day!!! 

CR- i kept testing up till 13dpo with cheapy ebay tests, then i wanted to prove to my partner that the lines where really there as they were faint, and i brought a 2pk clear blue digital,   no mistaking the word pregnant and the estimated time since conception lol  then the 2nd one comes in handy for a check up a week or so later when you still don't believe it lol .   Best of luck for the coming months   and don't think you are leaving us just yet, we need to follow your story 

Jenny -  what tests are you using,  some women do not emit enough hormone to trigger shop brought tests till later on, i would recommend the 10miu tests from ebay you get alot of them and they are quite good even though they never seem to give a dark dark line.  

TK - i was using 10miu tests from 9dpo onwards and peeing on about 2-3 aday as i found my afternoon wee to be stronger than the morning   Best of luck for this month 

Hope!!!!  Congratulations,  please keep us posted on your progress 

Anyone seen PoD lately?   Hows my FO?? 

come on ladies those christmas bfp's are not out of reach yet


----------



## knikki

Hey TK - yeah - same old whinge.  Not another childless xmas...
I can't stop thinking that next year is going to be the same.  By the time I've been through tx next year, even if I am very lucky and have a positive result, I am very, very unlikely to have a baby to hold and torment with love on xmas day.  I know if I am pg it will be a bit different, but still no baby.  Why does pregnancy have to last 9 months>!!!  It's too long...    

Hey Bubs - nice to hear from you.


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies this is harmony's partner Claire just wanted to let u know that the doctor has done the wrong operation instead of taking out the lining of the womb which had endo on it he has giving her half a hystercumy she is very unhappy and in alot of pain and we will be suing the hospital and she just wanted to let u lot know what is going on


----------



## JW3

Oh no Claire - I can't believe they have done that - please send all our love to Harmony, she already had so much to deal with and then this.  I hope you area also getting some support this must be very painful for you as well.


----------



## knikki

Oh my god Claire, I am so sorry.  Please give my love and best wishes to Harmony.  Whatever hospital it is she keeps going to, we all need to avoid like the plague.  They seem to be a disaster area.  I hope she starts to recover from the op soon.  I am so sorry for you both.  Sending you massive hugs.


----------



## JW3

Knikki - hope you are feeling more positive soon, there's a chance you will have your baby for next xmas or it might be well on the way.  It is really hard this ttc, but you are at a really good clinic so there's a really good chance things will turn around for you next year.

Its horrid with so many other pregnant people and people with many babys, babys on the telly everywhere - grrrrrr.


----------



## knikki

Thanks Jenny.  Big Grrrrrr.....and Bah humbug from me.  
I hope you are pg hun.  I really do.


----------



## Topkat08

Claire ~ really sorry to hear that. Hope she gets better soon. Send her my best wishes!

Knik ~ u could have a baby in ya arms by next xmas  x

Jenny ~ i know what u mean about the whole world n his wife being UTD! lets hope its us soon! 

[fly]*Attention 2 all UTD*[/fly]

Please rub the screen us wish us luck... cant sit in ur chair but this is the next best thing


----------



## bubkin

did that especially for you guys now people in the office think i am a nut job lol


----------



## Topkat08

Oh i got it first lol x 

Bubs u've got an ''excuse''...... ur hormones   lol x


----------



## Rees1978

I hate not being pg.

I have my sister little girl's  1st bday party tomorrow and just found out my sis is pg again so unfiar she has two pg and I cant get the one  

Think im only 2dpo and not 3,just have to bms again tonight and wait to see what prog bloods show on Friday next week.

sorry for rant and no perosonals at the mo,will be back soon,feeling a bit low x


----------



## Lettsy

Just lost my reply what a bummer.

Hello Girlies,

CR, Hope, WOW  2 bfp's in one day. That's more like it.      

Bubs- Thanks i've just rubbed myself on the screen. Good job DH is at work or i'd be getting some funny looks.  

Harmony and Claire- Be strong for each other. I can't belive a hosp can be that wrong.  

Knikki, Rees - Stay positive girls, I know I have days where I just sit and cry but I also know that it doesn't get me anywhere. We'll get there in the end  

Jenny, Fingers crossed for you hun  

FO, Topkat, J9, Misty, DK, Dilly and anyone else i've fogotten  

Well got my day 21 results and Progesterone was 52.7 -   much better than last month!
Except today i've got some twinges and think AF is on her crimbo way- thanks Santa but I didn't ask for it. Hmmm guess that's a Bfn for me then.

AND to top it all off i've got to work tonight until 7am and Saturday night but at least i'm off to Italy on Sunday to see the in -laws and the rest of DH's family. I'm looking forward to it although it's going to be hard as sis in law is 8 months preg with baby no.2. I shall be packing my "brave and smiley" face for all the rellies who say "No children yet then" and then move on to talking to my sis in law about her toddler and the bump. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


I hope to see some more Bfp's on this board when I return!

Sx


----------



## Dilee-99

Just a quicky
CR & HOPE                  Just to try and help it begin to sink in!!!!

harmony & Claire  

FO KNIK TK CAT MISTY DK REESY UN ALL   Keep ur chins up    

Jenny   its a  

Igot positives on ebay sticks 12 or 13dpo but did not test at 11 10 or 9xxx My day 21 progesterone was 22 Jen so dont get too hung up (she says!!!)

Dillydoo xxx
TMI
thanks for all ur support, feeling much more positive today although had a very very small amount of pinkish discharge last night but went away as quick as it came so not gonna read too much into it xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Whoooo hoooo excellent news two BFP's  ..heres to a Happy and Healthy 9 Months  

[fly]          [/fly]

Heres to lots more for this thread          

Lots of  for those not yet to get one I know how hard this time of year can be 

but lots and lots of        that you all get that joyful news very soon and you all get 2009 babies 

I start on Letrozole tonight which is like Tamoxifen so fingers crossed I get to join in the 2009 baby club 

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Reesy ~    sorry ur feeling down babe! Enjoy ur niece's b'day hun, i know its hard but u don't want to miss out on them growing up as a result of us having problems conceiving! 

Lettsy ~ great news about ur blood results hun x Its not uncommon to have af type pains during the early stages of pregnancy! so fingers crossed for ya   

Dilly ~ glad ur starting to relax with it all now hun   and.... dont think we're gonna let u run out on us now!!!! OR i'll be forced to send in the     x

Woohoo Cat finally got ya hands on some crazy pills! sending ya loads n loads of  ur way n heres our up n coming 2009 BFP's   

Finally managed to change my chart! know i didnt ov on cd19 b/c i had what i believe to be ov pain on cd12/13 & watery cm (sorry tmi  ) x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

There's never tmi on this thread hunny


----------



## Topkat08

lol good job!

Whats the diff between Letrozole, Tamoxifen & Clomid?! x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think Letrozole is like Tamoxifen .. it is different to Clomid but don't ask me how as don't really understand myself   ..I had clomid for 11 cycles and it didn't work for me although did get me producing follicles when I didn't produce anything to begin with .. my Dr said he had had some really good results in ladies that had tried Clomid with no success on Letrozole so here's hoping.. it stimulates the ovaries in some way ..he is going to try it for 2-3 cycles so fingers crossed ..then its injections I think (super ovulation) or ivf ..but I have to fund that myself so hoping this works     

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Oh ok, lets hope the S.E's arent as bad lol x really hope it works for u! dont think i'd like injections   got a phobia of them even tho u'd think we'd get over that with all the blood tests we have lol x 

I hope u dont mind me asking but what reason have they given u for not being eligable for NHS funded tx?! x feel free to tell me to mind me own


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I don't mind at all hunny .. I am single hunny my partner died in the middle of us having treatment, I have never found another love of my life (not sure you are ever lucky enough to get two men that wonderful in one lifetime)so after a lot of heartwrenching soulsearching I decided to go for it on my own, with lots of support from friends and family. 

Cat x


----------



## Coffee republic

Woh Hope -  

I truely think these BFPs are going to be like buses - you can wait ages and then there are heaps!!! my oh my people deserve it here.
Just 2 days ago I sent an email to a good friend wallowing in it - saying we weren't going to have a baby this Xmas and no baby next xmas and generally things were horrendous - well its looks like i was wrong. Truely infertility has bought out the worst in me - rather ashamed at behaviour sometimes - however that feeling of nervous relief at seeing a second line is all worth it - making babies the hard way - scans, blood tests, more scans, prodding poking but heh whatever it takes

CR x


----------



## Topkat08

Oh Cat im really sorry to hear that hun    x Im glad u have support friends & family (not forgettin us crazy nutters  ) to help ya through this so ur not ''alone'' x U may never find someone who will fill ur dp's shoes but dont rule out finding love again hun  

CR ~ has it sunk in yet?! x


----------



## Fire Opal

Firstly my deepest sympathy to Harm, I can't believe the pain and heart ache you have been though, I feel like i want to parcel you up and bring you here to live with me and i'll look after you til you feel strong enough to cope, Please please don't give up on life hun,   clare please pass this on to Harm and wish you both a better 2009, much love FO

Hello all, whos about ?

just eaten a bucket of spag bol yum yum yum

CP and Hope fad news gals   

Nik and Rees feeling a bit the same as you at the mo, not hopeful, no i didn't ov and chart is totally crap.

TK    How's you hun,   hope the tummy ache is a good sign,  no more retail shop phew  it's sad but a big weight off my mind,

All right Dil and Bub my UTD   chums 

Cat soz to hear about you lose, ya a brave and strong lass  


Well once again, another freind in the village is utd, she lives other ead of our garden, she and dh had 8 years of ttc, doing all treatments, she never had af but 2 years ago she had a little girl, I've talked to her a lot about whats we're going though and she's been a great help, she was so sweet and rang me just now as she wanted to let me know before she told other friends so i heard it from her, I'm really happy for her, i told her it gives me hope if she can get pg twice, she's only had af 3 times this year   , 

Its got to be my turn soon surely   
I'm so greatful to you all for your friendship and help, ya all STAR'S  

Soz if i've miss out anyone

Fo


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey FO hon

hopes ya well and gd to hear u feeling positive. I took real comfort from Bubkin and started to think maybe it will happen and now it has. Sure that plan wont work for everyone lol but sucess stories do help keep ur chin up I think. We just been to in laws and had lovely home cooked italian yum yum yum ....... cant help missing the vino a teeny tiny bit but its worth it!!! Hows hubbys man flu?

Dilly x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay FO,

Im good thanks hun, just watching Pirates of The Caribbean: At worlds end. I didnt realise it was 3 hours long   lol x 

Good news on ya mate ay, 3 af's i this is n is now celebrating a nice bfp.... if that doesnt bring hope i dunno what will! 

Glad ur feeling a bit relieved re: the shop. Its good that ur still staying positive & YES it will be ur turn soon   x

Ok starting a new list and going my dpo


----------



## Fire Opal

hi ya Dil, dh   man flu pha love the way his eyes droop when he wants a fuss, bloody good job men don't have to have af or give birth, we'd die out,  

TK  cool live johnny dep in those films, he cracks me up, 

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

Night Night ladies, sleep well

Fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night hun x Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## MistyW

Morning everybody.
Who else here believes that everything comes in threes?  Well, it dawned on me this morning that we have had 2 BFPs in the last 2 days.  That means that we are due another one today!!!
Jenny!  Where are you? Test again this morning  
FO - I'm with you, no sign of ov this month, despite the horrendous pains the last couple of days.
Claire - please pass on my best wishes to Harmony. That is such a horrible thing to happen, especially after all she has been through this last year. Surely things can only start to get better for her now?
Cat - I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your dp   I hope you get your baby soon, and get some comfort. As TK says, you are not alone.  You have always got all of us gals here to support you  
Congratulations to the 2 mummies to be - CR and Hope.    we can add to this list before Chrimbo  
Lettsy - Yuk!  Horrible working hours.  At least you have the holiday in the sun to look forward to. Mmmm, so you have a sexy Italian dh?  Some girls have all the luck  
Reesy & DK & TK & Minxy & Dilly & Bubs & Nik Nak & J9 - How are you today, my dears? 
Hellooo to everybody else x


----------



## Topkat08

Morning lovely's

FO that's men all over, like a fuss! just like another animal i can think of   hope ur alright x

Cat hope ur alright today hun! 

Misty ~ i agree with what u say, we should have one or more bfp's soon!

Anyone heard from PoDsY?!  

Bubs, Hope, CR, Lettsy, Shelle, Dilly, FF, Reesy, Knik & anyone else ive missed  

Well only thing to report s that my temp went up today   still got that on/off belly ache. Heres to the list of bfp's continuing  

P.S gonna do our list now, going by dpo & peoples tickers so if u notice ive made a mistake. just tell me  

P.P.S well @ 12.07pm we have just got the post (*early preg tests*) n me being me couldnt wait... needless to say it was a BFN!!!


----------



## Topkat08

Ok here's our new lsit, im gonna go by 14dpo! Good Luck 



CR ~ 

Hope ~ 

RJ ~ due to test 11th 

Jenny ~ due to test 13th 

FF ~ due to test 14th 

Lettsy ~ due to test 15th 

TK ~ due to test 21st  (my lil bro's b'day )

Misty ~ due to test 21st 

FO ~ due to test 22st 

Reesy ~ due to test 24th 

Knikki ~ due to test 28th 

CU ~ due to test 9th Jan


----------



## TracyK

CR - congratulations hun - that was your first cycle of clomid too wasn't it? That's given me so much hope hun!

Harm/Claire - that's so sad sweetie, thinking of you both x 

   to Jenny, TK, FO, Rees, Misty, DK, Knikki, Trixxi and all you other lovely ladies !

Sorry can't do personals as have got the period from hell so my brains all muddled - typical it turns up now - just hope it's finished by Wednesday as that's when my hycosy is!


----------



## Hope34

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for all your kind wishes ladies.  Thanks for the message CR- I agree that Bubs news made me think that it would be possible.  I got pregnant quite quickly the first time then had a miscarriage and then was really depressed over the miscarriage and then my bro broke his neck and became paralysed and that was just the worst thing that has ever happened yet all the time we kept trying and it took a year and 8 months to get pregnant the 2nd time this coincided with starting to feel slightly better about life- I really believe that you can only get pregnant if you are not feeling depressed- which is soooooooo hard when all you want and think about all day is wanting to be a mum. The accupuncture lady that I went to was just so cool and she told me that she had her 2nd baby at 41, so don't panic you're body knows that you're in a state of panic. She said distract your mind and keep busy! I evn rang up and spoke to a hypnotist lady who does neurolinguistic programming and she was saying that if you don't believe that you can get pregnant then your body will not be able to get pregnant. 

Both of my previous pregnancies ended in miscarriage so I am very cautious at the moment but we have had all the tests and have been told that there is no obvious reason- it was just chance.  

Knik and Rees-It won't make you feel any better but I really pray that you can enjoy Christmas and that you will pregnant soon.  My mum always said to me that being pregnant  could just be a few weeks away.  

TK- Thanks for being so positive and motivating everyone...you are a true team leader!!!

Jenny- keeping everything crossed for you

Harm and Claire- No words can make you feel better I am so sorry

Cat- Big hugs to you lovely lady

FO- Big hugs to you. Hope you are ok too. 


To everyone else lots of love x Mwah x


----------



## strawberryjam

Congratulations to CR and Hope  what a fab  pressie

I think I am out this month. AF not here spotting though, temp still up and BFN so I am sure the witch will be here soon.

x


----------



## Topkat08

Tracy ~ Sorry to hear the  has come with a vengeance hun   atleast u'll be able to ''enjoy'' xmas as much as poss without the threat of af x Good luck on Weds x

Hope ~ thanks for ur msg hun, means a lot! definitely agree with what ur saying about staying positive but boy is it hard lol x Glad ur starting to relax a bit. Have u sorted out a scan yet?! see how many u got hiding in there  

RJ ~ ur temp is still looking good hun. Its on the rise so unless af arrives full blown there is still hope for a bfp  

Well feeling kinda down today, temp has gone up but done of of those early pregnancy tests that showed a  so not sure now! maybe the chart was right that im only 7dpo but thought i had ov pain on cd13 but could be wrong or just drowning myself with wishful thinking   if i was 7dpo wouldn't the test still come back positive if i am pg?!  gonna wait a day or two n test again. If i am 12dpo then af should be here in a couple of days if not then i i ov'd later then i thought. God this ttc stuff is baffling lol x


----------



## sarah30

Hi All

How are we all, I am good clomid dont seem to be affecting me as bad this time ... although DH reackons my mood swings are just as bad  

*Tracey* - so sorry AF turned up 

*RJ* - can i use ordinary thermometer and and chart to do my temp .... I am a nurse so can get hold of obs charts at work 

*Topkat* - It might be a bit early testing day 7 ..... it can take 7 days for implantation to occur and HCG levels to rise enough to test so day 12 woud be a better time 

I dont knw the rest of you very well yet but I will get to know you all better soon!!

Hope you are all having a fab weekend

Sarah x


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi Sarah, I use a basal body thermometer from boots and I use Fertilityfriend.com to chart, as it enable you to put in your other fertility signs.

From RJ another nurse!


----------



## knikki

Hey guys,

Hope you are all ok.  

TK - my testing date is 28th.

N x


----------



## Fire Opal

evening ladies,

I sadly really like girls aloud   he he 

x factor results coming up, alex or JLS to win.

Oh had little pains in my right ov just now    

Who's about ?

fo


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi FO

I really want Alex to win


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi RJ

she is great, not sure if its best to win as they can take on their own style if they came second, 

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Evening all

OMG JLS 2 WIN!!!!!!! i luv em i luv em i luv em   lol x Alex is great but i think she thinks she's already won iykwim   x

Sarah thanks for ur msg hun.   how r u anyway?! yep mood swings are a s.e from the clomid (if there not use it as an excuse anyway  )

Knik updated the list  

Hay RJ & FO u both still around?! x


----------



## Fire Opal

Me to JLS JLS JLS to win win win


----------



## Topkat08

lol FO hope u've voted   dp's gonna love seeing our phone bill   x


----------



## Fire Opal

not voted but hope they win, Ooooooooooooo got little sharp pain again in my right ov,  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Wel if they dont win..... Im gonna blame u   lol x Where can i get one of Louis's teddies?!  

Hmm pain ay, havent u already ov'd?! 

Moment of truth JLS JLS JLS JLS JLS JLS


----------



## Topkat08

BUMMER!!!!! Alex Won


----------



## Fire Opal

Bum bum bum 

but JLS Will be fab and keep their own style,

never really had any ov pain this month, this is first pain   could it be implant, temp been crap to

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Evening girls ..thanks for your kind words   

Hope you are having a good weekend  

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Ooh FO hope its a lil beanie snuggling in   just noticed we're the same dpo...   for us both x

Hay Cat, how r u hun?! x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am good thanks hunny   just come on to whizz round doing my modding   and then off to bedski   just taken day 2's drugs and feel absolutely fine so far ..touch wood..fingers crossed .. etc etc  

How are you ?

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

oh yer, cool we can count down to xmas and testing, but really not hopeful as temp is so odd, last 4 charts have been all the same but this is up and down like a fiddlers elbow  


HI ya Cat sleep well lady  

just seeing off a weak bacardi and coke yummy
fo


----------



## Shellebell

Cat ~ I hope you don't get any se's on this new drug (I remember your insomnia  )  is it meant to be better than clomid for poor responders  Clomid doesn't seem to be doing anything for me  

Oooo it looks promising for some more BFP's on here


----------



## Fire Opal

Night night all

sleep well  

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Shelley ..Hi Hunny   I did get terrible insomnia ..used to be on here half the night haha   must read back on some of my 2ww diaries for a giggle as I was loopy on that stuff   feel absolutely fine so far on Letrozole    

Sorry your thyroid is playing silly beggars hunny   hope they sort it soon   

Fire Opal          that you get a magical BFP very soon ..fiddlers elbow or not   Night hun x

Cat x


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody.
Aaaargh, just read the posts and seen the X Factor result   was out last night, so was going to watch it this morning.  Oh well, at least that little Irish boy didn't win.  Bring back Ruth Lorenzo!
TK - I think you have tested too early.  Also, remember that with some of the cheapy sticks, you can't pee straight onto them.  You have to wee in a pot, leave it to get to room temperature, and then put the stick in. I don't know if weeing straight onto them would affect the result?  Thanks for redoing the list.
 My temp has shot up this morning, but I had abdo pains 2 days ago.  What does this mean in terms of when I ov'd?  CM was stretchy around the time of the pain, nothing now?   Oh, I wish I could look inside my body and know what was going on?  We haven't had BMS for 2 nights, so I'm really hoping I ov'd 2 days ago!
Jenny - How are you?  Have you done another test?
Hope - Thanks for the brilliant advice.  I think I'll try acupuncture in the New Year.  I'm praying that everything goes well with your pregnancy   
Claire - Any news from Harm?
Reesy - How are you doing?  
Hello to all the other girlies on here.  I'm off now to have eggies on toast and watch X Factor x


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning lovely ladies

just popped on to say my temp has gone up again   chart still v odd

hope you all have a fab sunday, back later to catch up, got to go sort out and lay new flooring in my shed for my new workshop,

fo


----------



## TracyK

Hope34 said:


> I really believe that you can only get pregnant if you are not feeling depressed- which is soooooooo hard when all you want and think about all day is wanting to be a mum. The accupuncture lady that I went to was just so cool and she told me that she had her 2nd baby at 41, so don't panic you're body knows that you're in a state of panic. She said distract your mind and keep busy!


I think there is a world of difference between true depression and feeling low whilst ttc. I agree that obsessing about being mum does more harm than good - and that relaxing is definately a good thing but please dont rule those of us out who have actual depression getting pregnant hun


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon ladies,

Hope ur all having a good weekend  

Misty ~ thanks for that info hun, ive got the ones where u dip in a pot BUT i didn't know u had to leave it to get to room temperature   Urgh lol would that affect the results then?!   sorry hun i cant help with ur abdo pain or chart as u haven't done the whole month so ov hasn't been detected   not sure about the pain but if ur cm was stretchy 2 days ago along with abdo pain then that sounds like ovulation  
Oh about Ruth..... she's been offered loads of contracts so sure she'll be around later next year along with JLS  

Ooh FO ur chart dropped below cover line   is hasn't done that before... has it?!

Tracy ~ i know what u mean hun re: actual depression n its not nice. Have u ever considered hypnosis?! i know it sounds a lil strange but that's suppose to help. Haven't tried it myself but im planning on doing so in the new year (properly the week after my laparoscopy (sp?!))

RJ any sign of af yet hun?!   shes not arrived x

Hi Cat, Shelle, DK, Harm, Lettsy, Jenny, Knik, Hope, Bubs, Tums & anyone else ive missed x

Also my mum rang me last night and said that she saw this website in a mag n thought of me, so im sharing it with you www.tryingtogetpregnant.co.uk it says that ''unexplained fertility often means psychological infertility'' and that hypnosis can help a lot x 
Only news from me is that temp has stayed at 36.4 


/links


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi all

Just a quick read,

Misty sounds like ov,in a couple of days if ur temp stays up your chart will draw you a cover line. More to the point did you get any bms in? 

TK No way I would expect even an early test to come back positive at 7 dpo, the earliest if you were lucky would be 9dpo!! Keep ur fingers crossed and try again from 10dpo earliest  and it may well not show till 14 dpo and beyond! Also if you using ebay sticks dont think Bubs or myself left pee to room temp but sure it would do no harm xxx I agree Alex knew big time......fiddle although she is great!!

Hi to everyone else hopes all going ok. I'm 7 weeks today.... yippee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Dilly


----------



## Lettsy

Hi Girls

Just a quickie as we are leaving this afternoon to visit the in - laws. 
It's a BFN for me again unfortunately, AF has started.   

MistyW - my DH was over my shoulder when I was reading your post and now he thinks he's gods gift to women! I'm not sure his head will fit ijn the car now!  

No time for personals sorry I have raging flu as well, and my temp is 38 at the moment. Damn those germs!

Sx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Lettsy, Sorry to hea it was a bfn hun   atleast u can have a good ol booze up over xmas n new year  

Hmm Misty, gonna wait n n see what happens, no more belly ache or anything so god knows whats going on, only thing that seems on my side at the mo is my temp   

Woohoo 7 weeks already... time goes quick! whens ur next scan?! x


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladys, Im new to this site even tho ive been reading your posts for 3 months now lol... 
ive had trouble posting thats why i put hi above case it dont post.
i was on clomid for 4 months and had the worst side effects ever, i went up to 125mg with metformin but just couldnt concieve,so my gyne has put me on femara 10mg now it has less side effects and has a better sucess rate than clomid in people with pcos....
look forward to chatting to you all xxx


----------



## MistyW

Thanks for all the lovely positive answers   Yep, prior to the abdo pain (and during - ouch!) we got loads of BMS in so here's hoping that it's going to work this time.  I haven't ov'd for over a year prior to taking the Clomid, so I've got a big grin on my face at the moment. I feel like they really are magic pills. Especially with all the BFPs at the moment.
TK - I really don't know if the room temp thing is absolutely necessary, but I always think it's best to follow the instructions so that there is no doubt.  Are you going to hold back until 10dpo or have another go tomorrow?
Oooh, that's good news about Ruth Lorenzo.  What about Rachel?  I love her voice. 
I've looked at the website.  It's probably something I'll return to in a few months if I feel I'm getting nowhere with Clomid. As I've been told that I wasn't ovulating, the site may not really be appropriate for me (it says that it can only help those who have had all the tests and they have found no medical cause for infertility).
CU - Hiya and welcome.  Glad you managed to make a post after 3 months of lurking   What dose of Clomid were you on?  And what SE did you get?
Lettsy - So sorry about the BFN.  You and your sexy Italian hubby are going to have the most beautiful bambino one day    
Dilly - Wow!  7 weeks already   I'm so pleased for you, hunny. Are you starting to be able to relax a little bit now? 
Hope the other lassies log on soon.  I'm wondering who are mystery third BFP is going to be  
xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Misty, i done another two today n both came back a BFN so not holding out much hop now lol x i'm gonna wait a couple of days (if i have the willpower  ) and see what it says.... got all the alcohol in for xmas just in case  
Yeah i read that about having all the tests but i am definitely gonna try the hypnosis after the L&D. Anythings gotta be worth a try i say  
Im sure Rachel will get a recording deal, i liked her voice but NOT her as a person  

Do u know what ive just noticed....You, me & FO are all due to test on the same day    

Clomid User (CU) ~ Welcome to the clomid room hun   glad u finally managed to join us! If u've been readin then u'll know we're all a bit   lol x how long have u been on those new tablets then?! x When are u due to test & i'll add ya to our list


----------



## strawberryjam

No AF but temp dipped today, I think I oved on day 18 as I had some EWCM have put  that back into FF and it changed ov day


----------



## Topkat08

Hay RJ, im sorry to hear about ur temp dropping but remember it aint over till she shows her face hun


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladys, or should i say nutters lol...
misty...tk...i was on clomid,75mg didnt ov,100mg did ov but bfn,100mg no ov,125mg and i went crazy in the head,jus like a nutty woman the side effects i had were dizzyness,mood swings,hot flushes,bad ov pain wear i couldnt walk then when af came i felt so ill.
i was always at the hospital haveing scans cos of the pain and af was comeing every 2 weeks wear as b4 i never had af due to pcos which i havent had to long as i have a dd 11 and ds 6...im 29 and my dp is 23  im from essex and im at the same hosp as dk we have the same gyne and nurse gemma...this new drug im on is famara (letrozole) the same that cat from the bord is on,i started it last night 10mg which i believe is quiet a high dose and you no wot i dont feel any side effects at all.

cat wot dose are you on

Hi 2 everybody else  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

Hope we are all ok and warm on this frezzing sunday!

Been doing a mix of xmas decs and sleeping today very tired!

Please excuse if dont make sense im really not with it!

Sorry i not been on much lately and sorry for the not many personals!

I am in a terrible state!

I need some help please! 
Since starting to take the blooming clomid pills i am feeling terrible, not sleeping, when i am having terrible scary and upsetting dreams...My vison is very blury and i fill like im on another planet! I ment to be on dose 4 but forgot fri as am in such as state on day 3 instead so will take them til tues rather than til monday that will be 5days! Scan is on day 12 so that will be fine!i hope?

Getting slight overie pain in both sides so im quite pleased about that! God if this dose dont work i dont think i could manage higher dose though what with the SE....

Fo,TK , bubs, dilly, rees, misty, jenny, harm, hope, rj, cr, lettsy, tracy and anyone else i missed,  hi,     for u all...

Clomid user hi and welcome! x


----------



## clomid user

Hi dk i no how you feel i was on 125mg and thats wear i stoped due to to meny side effects
the overy pain was so strong but in a way it was good as i got follicals at 26mm,25mm and 24mm but they over matured so it wernt a good thing...we have the same gyne i think dr haloob and nurse gemma
They stoped my clomid and gave me famara (letrozole) it seems have no side effects at the mo,but im only on day 2.


----------



## Topkat08

CU i thought i had it bad with just the mood swings & mega hot flushes lol! Atleast the clomid regulated ur cycles so i suppose some good came out of it even if its not what u planned   hope this new drug brings better results  

Dk ~ nice to hear from ya stranger, sorry to hear ur not feeling to good hun, hope its nothing serious! The only advice i can give ya is to talk to ur cons about changing to something else. When i was prescribed mone at the very beginning i was told that if i had major side effects, (problems with vision etc) then contact themm and they would put me on something else. So it might be worth a try! 

Hows Lil J feeling today?! x


----------



## DK

Hey CU: Yes im under mr hallobb(he was also my doc when had our son) and gemma she is fantastic, may i add you to my buddy list?Where you in essex then hun?How old are you etc?

Tk, i will ring them tomorow and speak to gemma or mary and see if the missed dose is ok and to cont as i was doing! With the vison etc i thinking still could be to do with the cold/flu i have but not sure! Il ty taking another steriod tomorow and see that makes me fill any betta! Cant do no harm so might as well...The dreams though i cant cope with them there horrible and very scary!   Cause we have jack clomid is our last chance unless we are prepared to pay for treatment  when we are in boat to do!   we have spoken about doing this the 8months they said they will allowe us to do,will review after 4months but will let us do 8 cause we have no other choice! Then look into egg sharing and go down that route its alot cheaper! If we can save that amount!

And to think they let you get to 200mg! Umm not sure how i would be on that

Jack is still a lil rough bless him thank you tk: but beta today then he was fri, he dev going to school tomorow though hehe!




  xx


----------



## clomid user

DK, im from grays not far from you hunni,im 29 also had the vision problem,if it gets worse then speak to gemma she may have a word with wiv doc and change your clomid to famara like me...ive read so meny good things bout it..like it doesnt dry up your cm i read it makes more (so it you c any1 in lakeside standing in a puddle its me lol) its got a lower miscaraige rate,its got less side effects,and i gotta say i feel normal which is strange  

hope lm jack is ok now, i have a dd 11 and ds 6 and have pcos.
hope you feel better hunni on clomid i no how bad it can be xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Evening all

hope ya all doing ok, whos still here

Hello CU welcome  

TK you there ? mad day today, layed new flooring in my new workshop and dh decided that the door frame was root, so a trip to B & Q and by 5 o'clock we had a new frame and hung the new door, its all coming together slowly, lots of sorting out tmw in the shop, do you think its a bad sign that my temp went below line  went back up today    still having a little pains,  

fo


----------



## JW3

Hello girls,

Well it was a bfn, trying naturally this month probably test around 12th Jan.  Really hope it works so won't need any more clomid - that would be lovely.

Can't post much over the next few days as real stressed and busy at work and better just get on with it.  Off on wednesday so hopefully catch up with everything then.

Hi FO, DK, CU, Misty, Rees, RJ and everyone else

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## MistyW

Hi Jenny
Sorry to hear that.  I was really hoping that this would be your month.  At least you can have more fun trying with your dh, and be able to have a drink over Chrimbo.
I've just been researching ovulation pain on t'internet.   Apparently you are fertile for 24 hours after the pain, so that's good news.
Does anybody else on here get the mid cycle pain? I think Clomid makes it 100 times worse.
G'night all.  Hope everybody had a lovely weekend.


----------



## Fire Opal

Back for a bit, off to bed early

just had a bath and dyed my hair red again, red head for xmas

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

CU   I am on 5mg a day hun   hope it does the trick for you    

DK   I would def phone your Dr for advice and maybe ask to try Tamoxifen instead..as it does have less side effects   

Big   to everyone just nipping on whilst I am awake ! 

Hope you all had a good weekend  

Cat x


----------



## TracyK

Sorry to hear that Jenny


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning girls,

Sorry I ahve not posted for awhile.

Hello to Nik,FO,TK,DK,Misty,Minxy,Bubs,Dilly,Jen and anyone I have missed. 

How are we all today then?

I have slighlt sore (.)(.) when I walk  CD 20 for me today and about  5dpo I think but forgot to take my temp this morning before I got out of bed   so dont know if it's shot up at all.

Praying for a BFP Xmas


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all 

woken up with a head ache this am  
TMI we had bms last night and strangly had bad pain inside when i was on top, oly ever had that around ov time, with the ov pain i had sunday, just wondering if i have only just ov, 

temp been so odd that really don't know whats going on  

hi ya Rees, how's you hun, you me and TK are all very close for testing  

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO How you feeling...?

I am not testing until xmas day?that will be cd30 15dpo....if AF doesnt arrive though,but my temp seems weird? x


----------



## Fire Opal

I'm going to test a few days before, 22nd as we are going to dh parents in wales on 23rd so want to know before we get there,  

feel strange today as first day not opening the shop in 2 years, lots of sorting out and moving this week.

best get my ass in to gear and get down there,

fo


----------



## Rees1978

I might test before just not sure,but I think it I try so hard to saty positive but after last cycle month got my hopes up so high so maybe I should think im not going to get pg yet again,I keep thinking its never going to happen .

Are you having a day at home then FO?X


----------



## Fire Opal

i know how you feel, all around me ladies as getting pg and i just feel its not going to happen, every month i try not to get my hopes up but still drive myself mad as test day gets closer,

at home but got to under coat and gloss the new door we're put up on my shed/ new workshop before it rains,

also walk the dogs and go to the bank, so stuff to do, will keep laptop on and check it on and off for posts,

I really hope some of us get an xmas BFP  

fo


----------



## Rees1978

I drive myself bonkers too each month.

I have sore (.)(.) on the sides a bit and alos hurt slightly when I walk


----------



## bubkin

hey girlies how are we all ?


----------



## Rees1978

Hey bubs,

How you doing?

Im ok thanks,just trying not to get my hopes up again.but its hard and trying to stay


----------



## bubkin

i'm not too bad worried about the scan tomorrow but other than that i'm not too bad   

you have got to keep your chin up   never doubt for a minute you can do it, i am sure we will have some more xmas bfp's in here


----------



## Rees1978

Yes I  know bubs,

Trying to keep chin up...and praying  for good prog bloods on Friday  

Good luck with your scan hun I am sure you'll be fine x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hiya

Sorry to hear about the bfn Jenny  

Well, I am officially clomid crazy.  Met my mum in town yesterday and I ended up sobbing and then afterwards I met my best male friend and ended up sobbing as soon as I saw him.  I have never been like this in my life.  I missed my christmas do on Friday because I felt so low and teary.  Been having mad mad MAD dreams, night sweats, really bad water retention (getting up several times in the night to wee), ovary pains and in general I'm just miserable.  I hope this clomid works!  I think I'm going to Ov any day now though which is good.  Got plenty of BMS in.  Hey though, get this, a possible positive side effect!  Woke up yesterday having an O.  Seriously my dreams have gone totally crazy but I don't mind the naughty ones.  

Back on later.  Hope everyone's Mondays aren't going too bad.

J9
x


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon Girls

DK ~ Im sorry to hear ur having a rough ride with clomid but  really do think u should contact ur cons to see what his advice is. Im with ya on the horrible dreams but i think it could be something to do with clomid. Its horrible the way the NHS say that we cant get funded tx b/c of having children, we have been told the same thing as my dp has kids so if we were to need it, we would have to go private. I find that a bit harsh as the problem lies with me, but id have to suffer b/c dp has children. wheres the sense in that?!   Make sure u let us know what ur cons says hun   

Ive never thought about egg sharing, if i was to do that and as a result a baby was born, would i know n would it be able to trace me at the age of 18 if it wanted 2?! 

Jenny sorry to hear af has caught ya hun   atleast u can have a good booze up over xmas/ new year  

FO sounds like u've been busy babe, glad things are starting to come together for ya. Don't worry about ur temp being all over the place as u haven't been well have ya, but its still looking good  

Bubs woohoo nearly at the 12 week mark ay, dont worry about tomorrow, everything's gonna be just how it should. Do u think u'll start 2 relax?! x 

Reesy dont think negative hun. u WILL get pg! if u think u wont then it wont happen! i know it helps to think negative so coz u dont get ur hopes up as much but that's not the way to go  

J9   at ur naughty dreams. Well sounds like ur officially a clomid    

Hiya CU, Cat, Shelle, Lettsy, Emily, and everyone else  

Gonna update the list now so dont worry   AND my temp went up again today to 36.5   how good would that be, conceiving while ttc naturally   god i hope this my month coz i really really dont want the L&D   only other thing is one sore left nip   lol x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,Good to hear from you hun.

I will try my up most to think      and pray we get our long awaited well deserved xmas bfps.    

Good that your temps gone up hun,I cant believe I 4got to temp today


----------



## Fire Opal

J9 I feel for you hun, i had the same bad SE, not nice, hang in there, enjoy the dreams

Hello TK  Top banana   about ya temp,   FF has change my ov date and only have dotted line   after last nights pain, can you ov this late, or do you think implantation can make you sore inside  

HI Bub  v exciting ya scan tmw, can't wait to hear about it. hope ya doing ok hun  

Well have undercoated the door frame and washed the door, off to the bank in a bit

fo


----------



## bubkin

i hope i start to relax after tomorrow just want to make sure everything is ok, as i am not a symptom sufferer its kind of weird lol


----------



## Topkat08

I know its hard Reesy but we gotta stay strong n remember.... we're all here for ya  

 Ello FO, Hmm not sure about ov so late in a cycle, especially if ur cycles are only normally 30 odd days... but dont hold me to that! i could be wrong   not sure if u can feel implantation. Think i read somehwere that u can get implantation cramping  

Good news about ur workshop in the making   x


----------



## TracyK

Hi ladies

Thought my period had finished this morning but its back again   Better be gone for Wednesday - got my head round the hycosy now and just want it over and done with - then I FINALLY get my clomid!!!!!


----------



## luski

Newbie 2 clomid here. Not started yet just waitin on AF. Got my fingers crossed 4 every1 that clomid works   

                                                      

                              Just thought i'dintroduce myself  

Tammy


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Welcome Luski   

 to everyone today .. didn't get to sleep until about 3am so a bit bleary eyed today but it has made me want to sing Christmas songs all morning much to the pleasure of my colleagues   

Cat x


----------



## luski

Thanx 4 the welcome wouldloveababycat  can u send some of that christmas spirit over here plz lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

YES no problem  there you goooooooooo 

Cat x


----------



## luski

Thanks Cat needed that lol 
            
Tammy x


----------



## clomid user

Hi everybody thanks for the nice welcome 

cat, im on 10mg letrozole you said you are on 5mg,how you finding it??

im haveing trouble finding information,its very limited unlike like clomid,would love some info on how your finding it

hope everybodys ok sending big    to every1 xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Welcome to the crazy board of us clomid girls luski  

Hows it going today?


----------



## Rees1978

We want BFP'S We want BFP'S

       

Almost xmas   

Lets think positve thoughts together


----------



## clomid user

Hi rees im new to the nutter board  

been reading for 3 months tho so no how   you all are lol

   for the 3rd BFP 

i have to say hunni im surprised you havent had your BFP yet 

its as if i can see it comeing,

you might think im  but i do predict pregnancy 

good luck hunni xxx


----------



## clomid user

psychic nutter on board   

na i am psychic girls, i no by my experiences and things i see.

cu xxx


----------



## bubkin

where were you wheni needed u CU lol


----------



## luski

Thanks 4 the welcome Rees1978 i'm not bad ta except 4 the VERY sore (.)(.)    

                      Hows things with u?


Tammy


----------



## clomid user

Hi bubs how you feeling? i bet your looking forward to your 12wk scan

you will be amazed its the best thing in the world being pregnant and its so rewarding giveing birth

you and dp will be crying its def a feeling like no other 

hi luski im new hear hunni 2 you on clomid ? wot mg?

cu xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey CU

Welcome to the nutter board hun.

Im good just praying like mad at the moment its my month sick of trying now and feeling I wanna give up. but so far I am getting very sore boobies when I touch them     so you think its my month eh hun,I hope your right and I know I should of had my bfp by now  

How are you today hun?

Hi Tammy,
Im good just busy at work x glad you'v joined us,how you finding the board so far


----------



## luski

I start clomid this month just waitin on AF i'm on 50mg just hope it works.

                       CU How long u bin ttc if u dont mindme askin?

                        Rees enjoyin iy so far lol not bin on FF 4 ages it gd 2 b bk 


Tammy


----------



## clomid user

rees i no wot you mean (.)(.) mine hurt to but ive noticed they hurt more when i was on clomid they also hurt when i was pregnant with both of mine.

   for reesy for a BFP it wont be long hunni 

lusky i was on clomid for 4 months the side effects made me so ill so now trying famara (letrozole) 10mg

ive been ttc for 2 years i never knew i had a problem as i have been pregnant 2 times and have 2 children 

how long you been ttc
cu xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey CU,

Mine never used to hurt before only when i waited very long for my periods wiht PCOS,Only last month they were sore as first month I finally Ovulated and swore blind I was preg but this month I also have 18mm follicle as boobies hurting from the side already and only 5dpo

Thanks for praying for me CU       

All I want is the one baby that will be a mircale and the best thing I could ever have ever inthe whole world xx

How old r ur other two children hun?


----------



## luski

Bin tryin 11yrs in total. 3.5yrs with ex & 7.5yrs with DH.

We did IVF 5yrs ago but had no luck.

Must b sommat goin round az I got sore (.)(.) aswell  

Tammy


----------



## FlossyFly

Hello Everyone,
I just got back from the hospital. My 21 Progesterone result was 2! how crap is that lol........ Consultant has put my next round of clomid up to 150mg      
Just gotta wait for  to show up so I can start again.......

Hope everyone is OK and not feeling to blue. I always think that at least I am healthy and happy and that I have lots of people who I care about and who care about me, in my life. 

Plus.....I have decided that if I am not pregnant my the end of next year then I will get myself another furry baby


----------



## JW3

TracyK - good luck for Wednesday hun - thinking positive for you that it all goes well and you get to start clomid   

Rees - really hope you get bfp this month  

Hello everyone else and welcome to the thread Luski

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Jen,sorry about your bfn hun    and thanks


----------



## clomid user

Hello every1
  ress im 29 and dp 23  my toy boy
 my dd is 11 and ds 7 had my dd at 16 its been so hard but now im finally settled 

 lusk OMG  11 yrs  think i would of gone    by now

hopefully you will get your BFP infack im a positive person so i no you will get your bfp

hi to everybody elso cu xxx


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls 
Reesy - Wow! Somebody else on here who senses that your BFP is on its way   Stay positive hunny, it is going to happen  
Jenny - How are you today?  Getting geared up for the next round of ttc?
Flossy Fly - Love your positive post.  We sometimes forget how lucky we are. We've all got lovely people caring about us, and our furry friends are a real bonus.  I wouldn't be without my crazy hairy dog. I don't know what the progeseterone result means.  At least your hospital are monitoring you and giving the Clomid the best possible chance. With you positive attitude, hopefully your BFP will be just around the corner  
Tammy - Hello and welcome.  I've got sore boobies too. It's awful isn't it?  I can't help prodding them every so often to see if they are still sore   Good luck with the Clomid.  It sounds like you have been on quite a long and hard journey.  Hope things start to go your way  
CU - I really believe that some people have a psychic gift.  Please can you make some more predictions for us?  No horrible ones though  
Bubs - Hope all goes well at the scan tomorrow, and beanie is smiling for the camera  
Cat - I love the dancing Santa and Rudolph!!! More please  
Tracy - Sorry to hear AF is messing you about. Hope the Hycosy goes well on Wednesday, and you get to start the crazy pills.
Hi TK, FO, Dilly, DK, Minxy and all the rest of you xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty good to hear from you?

How you feeling hun?

Yes I know you and CU think mine is on it's way

CU I hope your phsyic thoughts are right  

Logging off now ladies off swimming after work must burn off junk food from the weekend


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey Peeps
Flossy fly On 50mg my day 21 and 28 progesterone was o.4 and o.7 then next 100mg cycle my day 21 was only 22 but I ov'd and concieved so chin up hun.

TK           DONT GIVE UP TILL THE WITCH SHOWS HER DIRTY LITTLE FACE!!

Tracey hope ur sorted for weds, they  should go ahead regardless of af although not the nicest experience for you xx

Jen sorry abt ur BFN xxxx stay  

Welcome Newbies to the clomid thread, you will get lots of support here xxx

hey up TK, Misty.... 7 wks already? slowest time of  my life lol!!, fo, reesy, cat, dk bubs un all I forgotten xx

Dilly


----------



## MistyW

Hi Reesy and Dilly
Oooh, I love swimming, but haven't been in years.  I really should try to do some sort of exercise other than BMS and walking the dog  
At least you can eat what you like now Dilly, and not worry about putting on weight  .  Mmmm, I've been eating loads of chocolates - I think it's the cold weather making me gorge myself.  Plus AF is on her way, can feel her tendrils clawing at my insides


----------



## luski

well g2g now makin chicken & veg pies from scatch thaks 4 all the welcome messages 

CU it has been a VERY long journey but i keep ploddin on


Tammy x


----------



## Dilee-99

no way I'm eating well healthy five a day, dont want to put on too much weight and have ti give my babes all the vitamins to grow big and strong!! Not dong much exercise tho xx


----------



## FlossyFly

MistyW said:


> Flossy Fly - Love your positive post. We sometimes forget how lucky we are. We've all got lovely people caring about us, and our furry friends are a real bonus. I wouldn't be without my crazy hairy dog. I don't know what the progeseterone result means. At least your hospital are monitoring you and giving the Clomid the best possible chance. With you positive attitude, hopefully your BFP will be just around the corner


A result of 20 or more means you have ovulated. Apparently in June my result was 33 so at least I know I can do it even if it is somewhat sporadic.
I am now wondering whether 150mg is going to work lol


----------



## trixxi

evening all,

thought i'd pop on and say hi  

just been catching up with all these posts........


T x


----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## clomid user

Hi all 
flossy fly how long  you been on clomid? have you ovulated at all? 

wow 150mg sounds harsh but i do no us with pcos need a high dose normally,the clomid did kick my overys in to action

as i was not ovulating and i did with the clomid ive even just had a month off and i ovulated my 21 day bloods say 46

is that any good?  i no i did ov but how mature would that of been? good luck 2 u hunni 

we will all get our long awaited BFP as long as we stay positive and i no its hard.

we have our good days and we have our bad days but we have each other,and even tho i have kids and i no im very lucky

but i want 1 with my dp as they aint his so its still frustrating... 

cu.xxx


----------



## clomid user

cat,glad your on lets hope i catch ya b4 you go... 

you said you were on 5mg im on 10mg how you finding it

do you no much about letrozole as im finding info hard to find

cu xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Not too bad thanks hun I was just awake half the night but that might have just been coincidence .. have pm'd you..
Cat x


----------



## clomid user

cat,ive been awake half the night aswell,think the tablets are playing on my mind

how long you been on them?  do you have follical scans?

cu xx


----------



## FlossyFly

clomid user said:


> Hi all
> flossy fly how long you been on clomid? have you ovulated at all?
> 
> wow 150mg sounds harsh but i do no us with pcos need a high dose normally,the clomid did kick my overys in to action
> 
> as i was not ovulating and i did with the clomid ive even just had a month off and i ovulated my 21 day bloods say 46
> 
> is that any good? i no i did ov but how mature would that of been? good luck 2 u hunni
> 
> we will all get our long awaited BFP as long as we stay positive and i no its hard.
> 
> we have our good days and we have our bad days but we have each other,and even tho i have kids and i no im very lucky
> 
> but i want 1 with my dp as they aint his so its still frustrating...
> 
> cu.xxx


46 sounds like a good result. Has your partner had his  test? I have only had one cycle of clomid at 100mg and that the prog 2 was a result of blood tests from that cycle. I ov'd in june on my own and I got a BPF from it but lost it early on. I guess I ov on my own but not regularly. 
Maybe 150mg will work. I guess my cons wouldnt of given it me if he didnt think it would be worth it. I have 21 day blood tests for the next 2 cycles so I can ring the clinic and find out the results for myself. 
I dont have any kids and i am 35 next month....I realise that time is running out but I dont think my life will be over if I dont have children. There is to much to do and even more to do if I dont have any kids. My DH and I have decided that if we dont have kids then we are going to travel and do loads of exciting things


----------



## Topkat08

God u lot can chat lol, have read it all but cant remember a thing  

its nice to see all the newbies, making me feel like a oldie now 

Cat how r u finiding those new pills hun?! hope the side effects aren't planing on attacking ya    

FF, CU hope ur both alright   

Earlier on about 5ish when i was doing the dinner i had really strong af type pains, so bad that i thought af was gonna show up any minute... but she hasn't! I dont know why im fretting about this b/c im only 8dpo but that's not the point, ive heard about women having short lp's   AND to top it all ive been doing these ultra sensitive 10miu pg tests n all of them are coming back -ve. Done them in the morning, afternoon & night. If i have been lucky should i be showing a lil sign of  a +ve?!


----------



## Fire Opal

anyone watching bbc four prog growing babies, v interesting


----------



## Topkat08

Nope not watching ch4, dp's got the PS on.... boys n their toys   x


----------



## clomid user

tk we have ps to my dp is on it wot games he play? cu


----------



## Topkat08

lol CU, he's into all the fighting, flying (air combat), driving ones n all the others guys like x

What about ur's?!


----------



## clomid user

tk, we r on call of duty no 5,my dp was going to invite your dp to play on line lol   
how are you cu xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry girls been trying to mod lots of boards and they chat more than you lot    so having a job keeping up with it   I have a follicle scan next monday and next wednesday so          don't seem to have had many side effects so far   

TK   try to stop doing so many tests hunny you will drive yourself insane   not many tests would show anything that early and our bodies have a horrible habit of faking symptoms ..mine did it all the time and in the end i didn't believe any symptom I had cos I had them all ... really sore (.) (.) when I had never had sore (.)(.) in my life .. and felt nauseas and you name it I had it .. but it was all my body playing cruel tricks on me   so in the end I just did a test on the day AF was due and that was it .. it was far cheaper that way and did my head in slightly less .. although I cried so much whilst taking clomid I always felt emotional and every time I got a BFN it just got harder ..so I used to take the odd month out over the 11 cycles I did and that helped recharge the old batteries   its not easy and anyone who says it is had obviously never done it for more than a cycle !! 

Fire Opal   I would have liked to have watched that but only get the basic channels at the moment ..  is it good ?

Flossyfly   Could they be doing your blood tests at the wrong time ? Will they up your dose ? Hope that upping the dose does the trick hunny  

Dilly   Glad you are eating healthy hunny   it can only help 

Trixxi   Its not easy keeping up with this lot is it ?   Good Luck are you on clomid ?

Luski   You get good at plodding don't you when ttc       that you get your dream very soon  

Misty   I love swimming too hunny ..and need to get my bum in gear and start going again ..tone up after all this flab loss  

Rees   Did you have a good weekend hun? 

Big   to everyone I have missed .. have a job keeping up with you all   but really really hope we are due some more lovely BFP's soon           

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

lol hes wrapped up int his game he's playing  

Im good thanks, worried af is gonna show up early but something ive got use 2 lol x How r u?! x

 ello Cat, hows u hun?! im already insane   nope ive said im not going to test now! in a way it does help ease the blow of af but then it just makes me feel down so i cant win   The funny thing is i haven't got any symptoms. I had that pain earlier but apart from that i feel fine. 
It is really hard not building ur hopes up but ive got use to the let downs every month n although i never gets easier, ive found i learnt to deal with it. I have found i feel better in myself now im not on the clomid.
What the norm they allow u to take clomid for?! 

Read ur msg earlier about getting to bed @ 3   hope its not that insomnia u & shelle were talking about coming back   x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

TK ..I used to have shocking insomnia ..fingers crossed tonight will be better ..I started clock watching at about 3am thinking I am going to have to get up soon argh!! haha ..it seems to vary an awful lot how long you are allowed to take clomid for some won't let you take it for more than about 6 cycles but I managed 11 and have heard of other people have a few more than that .. sometimes they don't seem to count until you actually start producing follicles which I didn't for at least the first 3/4 cycles ..so it is anybodies guess  ! Its def worth asking about Letrozole tho hun as my Dr said that they have had some really good results with clomid resistant ladies on Letrozole  

Right I must wrap one pressie and then off to bed .. 

Night all   pma pma pma pma pma WE WILL GET SOME BFP'S on here !!    

Cat x


----------



## clomid user

Hi tk,the af type pains could be a bfp because thats wot it feels like when you are pregnant

   for you hunni

i hated clomid and am glad to see the back of it

why have you stoped clomid? or you haveing a break?

i used to do tests all the time 1 month i spent £60  

never again tho, i never test now i no i would no if i was pregnant

i always knew when i was.  cu xx


----------



## Topkat08

Ive got to wait till after the L&D now to see what happens but i will ask him about those ones when i see him next. 

Well it sounded like u woke up in a good mood if u were singing xmas songs   x lets hope tonight is a better night for ya  

Are u looking forward to xmas?! 

P.S r ya gonna be on our list of testers?!


----------



## Fire Opal

well you crazy cats i'm off to bed

sleep well and happy clomid dreams



fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya CU,

How early in pregnancy do u get af type pains?! isnt 8dpo 2 early?! 

Nope no longer on clomid n boy am i glad, especially to see the back of the mega hot flushes lol. Waiting for the L&D/ Ov Drilling now then not sure whats gonna happen after that. 

 £60 on hpt's, bet ya glad its not like that every month   x how long were u on the clomid for?! x

FO ~ nighty nite hun, sleep tight


----------



## clomid user

Hi tk,could you add me to the testing list im due to test on 9th jan,

i dont normally do tests but i have 2 with letrozole because it i take the tabs while pregnant then they have got a high % miscarage rate

im on day 3 now and i havent felt any side effects apart from couldnt get to sleep just like cat.

well the first symptom i get is mega tiredness and that happens moreless soon as ive concieved,also get sore (.)(.)

and the thought of tea or coffee makes you wana puke 

ive heard ov drilling can be quiet good 

why dont you ask your gyne for letrozole its got a good sucesse rate in people who used clomid and didnt concieve

have a read up on fertility ties website

cu xx


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies
Just thought i would come on and let u know what has been happening as i might not be on here for a while as i am not in a good way and plus i dont want to bring anyone down either,i will paste what i have wrote down as i will be sueing my hospital here goes ladies -

I went in for an operation on the 9th of DEC 2008 for my left ovary to be removed and a cyst and the lining of the womb that contains endometisos,this op was an emergency as prier to that i had been discharge from hospital after being in there for a week which my gyn Dr said i should have had an operation while being in there,on Tuesday the 9th of DEC i was told to go to the hospital at 12pm,once i got there  i had to wait for about an houri sh to talk to a nurse about what was going to happen she also said i was having what i stated above,i finally get down into the anaesthetic room where a lady says to me there have been some problems you can either go with a different surgeon or you can go home because there was a back log of operations to be done,bearing in mind at this time i was actually laying down getting ready for my op i said as long as the surgeon is good and she promised me he was also i was in so much pain that i couldn't wait any longer so i decided to go ahead,i then meet the surgeon and i started to say to him about the operation so things where clear,he shouted no i am just taking the ovary as he said that i felt very sleeply so i was knocked out so i couldn't say no you have to do the op that my gyn Dr had consented to i feel in this way that i was violated,when i came round i learned that infacted the surgeon had taken my left ovary and my tube,to say i am mad is an understatement as my tube should have never been taking and i am also left with the lining of the womb that contains the endometisos,so i went though that op for no reason at all as most of my pain hasn't been taken away,when the Dr came round he told me what i had done i said what about the lining of the womb he just walked away and ignored me which i think is totally wrong,i have over the years had alot of problems with my hospital and have never complained but now this is involving an operation that went wrong and as a result i am suffering badly,i already have mental health problems and this hasn't helped one bit,as now i am going to have to have another op in the new year,i am just sick and tired of being miss treated by my own hospital 

I just wish everyone loads of luck and thanks for being there for me but i do think my time has ended on this board as i am now longer going to be taking clomid its been a very long journey and a very sad one to,i just want to give u all hugs for everyone that has been there for me,i dont want to leave but this is for clomid users,but you can always contact me on msn love u all so so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Harm - I was really sorry to hear about what had happened, I hope you get somewhere with your complaint to the hospital,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## clomid user

Harm-Hi im new to this and ive been following tho for bout 3 months 

you dont no me but wot you have gone through has really touched my heart 

when reading your post it made me  

you should sue the hospital hunni  

im not on clomid either hunni you will always be welcome hear its wear you belong

besides you will need all the strenth you can get and all your friends around you

life has its ups and downs but we have to get through it together

with the people we care about,i havent been through wot you have but ive had a tougth life,my dp had a break down and

nearly died 3 months ago and i was going through that 4 a year but theres always a light at the end of the tunnal. 

you have to stay positive harm otherwise the bad takes over believe me i no.

im sending you    and please come back cu xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Good morning ladies,

Harm     cu on msn?
Nikki     what's up with you will be on msn a lot now as bed bound!

Everyone else     I have really missed you and APOLOGIES for staying away so long. Here's where I'm up to, then I'd love to hear how everyone else has got on... have I missed loads of wonderful   's 

Well it was confirmed in on 27th Aug that I had a chemical pregnancy, though that makes it sound so worthless. That baby meant the world to me and dh   . spoke to clinic who said ok to take clomid as if I hadn't tested I would never have known. So I took the clomid @ 150mg and... NOTHING! Took provera and the   appeared on cd 64.

Took 200mg that month and did ov but    

That month I kinda fell apart... delayed reaction probably, started a new job, which I love and basicall all I've managed since then is work and bed. Hiding ?!?!?   

Am now on cd 20, and ov'd on cd 14.... 6 days dpo but not holding out much hope as AWFUL af type pains... bit confused as   not due til cd30, and 6dpo for af pains??  

This ttc is really sending me   yes even more than normal! I am ok til ov as I pee on lots of opk sticks so can control a bit of it, but this 2ww is killing me AGAIN! 

Anyway, enough about me... how r u all?

Please forgive my long absence....    

 to you all!


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning,

How are we ladies? there are so manby of us on here now

TK,CU,Misty,Harm,Jen,Minxy,FO,Pods,Dilly,Bubs,Lettsy,Tammy,cat,Nik and anyone I have missed.

I am ok very sore (.)(.) today. and I ache after swimming 30 lengths last night.
I am sure they were not this sore at this stage when I ov'd last month..Mmmmm


----------



## Fire Opal

weclome back JWM lots of us on 6 to 8 dpo so all at same stage

Morning Rees, well done with the swimming, my (.Y.) don't hurt but the ends of my neeps do go white ish  

my temp has dropped again,      been charting now for 6 months and this one is nothing like the others, up and down and had shape little pain in right ov area last night and in bed, v odd

hope you all have a good day

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO,

Not sure about your chart honey,mine always looks weird up and down all over the place.

sorry you had pains,did you have tehm last month?

white nips? mine hurt on the sides,slighty under and around nip area. 

How are you apart from that hun?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Dear Rees1978,
My (.)(.)'s VERY sore all last month from ov ...so much so I would yell when i took my bra off lol! They didn't stop being sore til AFTER af had finished! Spoke to my doc who said cos on huge dose for 1st time i had tonnes of progesterone, which make them sore! This months they are beginning to get sore, started yesterday so fingers crossed it's an embie bedding in.

I had loads of ovary pain throughout last months 2ww, but this month it's just started along with real bad af type pains. So fingers crossed for us all! I reckon anything around 5-10dpo must be a good thing 

Dear FireOpal,

Don't worry about your temps dropping if they stay above the coverline that's what matters, and one big drop about 6-10 days dpo is supposed to be a good sign of implantation! I've been scouring charts on the other site with similar name to this and that seems to be what matters. Loads have temps up and down but stay above the coverline and turn out BFP!

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978

joeandwillsmummy,

hi there,not spoken to you before,how you doing?thanks for replying to my post,this cycle for me is a natural one no clomid or anything,last month I had hight clomid with then hight progestorone which = sore boobies. I had a temp dip at about 5.6dpo below cover line for one single day then back up again..Mmmm


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Dear Reece1978,

That sounds really promising! One day dip then back up! When ru due to test? I am due af on cd 30 so think I'm gonna watch my chart for the temp to drop on cd29 like it did last month. If it doesn't drop on cd 29 I'll test. 

However, the only pig is cd29 is CHRISTMAS DAY!

So weighing up whether it's worth testing Christmas Eve to avoid ruining the big day itself!

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978

hiya  joeandwillsmummy,

I am due to test christmas day or just after    hope it was implantaion dip then hun...whoo please finally bring my bfp.My temp did not drop much though but we will see

we could be testing the same day.


----------



## Fire Opal

no only had a dull pain when ov, which i didn't really get this month, i was only on 25mg of clomid this month, going back up tp 50mg next month, this pain is like a sharp littl pain about 2 inchs from my right hip 

funny, my neeps go pale on the very ends     my chest is massive but seems to be getting bigger each month, won't be able to stand up so  

just had a nice chat with my sister in oz,( lived out there 6 years) we ring each other on tues mornings for a quick catch up. 

right must get sorted and get down that shop to pack stuff

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon 

Harm ~ im really sorry to hear everything u have been through hun   dont be silly about leaving, we're all here for u!   

CU ~ sorry to hear about what uve been through hun   glad u managed to get through it! how r u today anyway?! x

J&WM ~     OMG i thought i was seeing things LOL! whats the bed bound stuff about?! news to me   true though, we haven't had a good chat on msn for ages! will deff get on there more!!! Anyway how r u hun?! strange about all these af type pains early in the cycle, i had them y'day n could of sworn af was gonna show herself   but she hasn't  
Glad ur enjoying ur new job   makes a change... most of us hate it   might get a nice xmas pressie, testing on xmas day... gonna add ya to our list

FO ~ white nips eh  maybe there getting in the xmas spirit  temp dropping below coverline could be a sign of implantation   lucky sis ay living in Oz, bet the weather's nicer over there, God im jealous  

Reesy ~ woohoo sore (.Y.) be a good sign so keep   babe. Hows u anyway apart from that?! x

Well no news from me... again! Ooh apart from last night when i was plugging dps charger in i had this really sharp pain when i bent over but nothing after, still having af type pains on/off but jst gonna wait n see! not testing anymore   and my temp has dropped slightly from 36.5 to 36.4 so not worrying to much just trying to stay


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,

What you been up to,hows it going hun?Im ok thanks babes,looking into my symptoms though,going mad!


----------



## Fire Opal

OI TK   

not happy with temp, dropped below dotted line twice now, is it dotted as they are not sure when i ov 

just mad loads of healthy veggie soup, trump tastic   

off for dog walk back later

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO,Mine is dotted aswell,so I will just have to wait for prog blood results   there good.

I wish you culd test ealier I am not sure about testing xmas day though.

xx


----------



## harmony802005

hi there clomid user
Thanks ever so much for your post you made me cry hunny with your touching words just finding it so hard to live in this world at the moment babe,i had a breakdown 2 and half weeks ago before that i also tried to od to and i so wish it had work as the pain i am going though now isnt good at all,just cant believe i would of been 19 weeks pregnai was hoping having this op would of given me a new leash of life but as with my life it all went wrong and now i am going to be sueing the hospital,a solictor rung me today and thay where like so what is your chance of having a baby now?have u got any children?thay where quite personal qestion and for a split moment i though omg wtf has happen i will never ever be a mummy now to my own children,and since then been crying loads doesnt help that today i am in so much pain for my op also think i got endo pain and i think i got a bug coming as my thoat is so so sore i just want to give up but something wont let me but i know i am quite close,also found out my partner has high blood presure and i feel that is my fault as she never had it before she meet me :-(,i just want to be happy and have nice things to say,i soooooooooooo hate this life so so much :-(,sorry to go on xxxxxx


----------



## Rees1978

Harm just been reading your posts,Im so sorry honey,massive hugs       

Make sure you tell the solicitor everything honey,I know its very hard,sorry I just dont know what to say babes..


----------



## Rees1978

Is noone around this afternoon 

Be back soon girls,amy pop on tonight  
x


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
Harm - sorry to hear that the surgeon didn't do the agreed operation  
TK - I have AF pains too   I'm only a couple of days past ov and AF due on Saturday.  That's a really short luteal phase.  How are any little eggies supposed to snuggle in I tend to get AF pains a few days before the 'event' because of evil endo.
Hello to everybody else x


----------



## clomid user

Hi everybody 

Had a busy day today,been shopping at lakeside spotted the jacket my dd has wanted for 3 months now its leopard print

there all wearing them at her school so shes going to be well chuffed 

and she had to have a filling,so she wernt feeling all that well 

tk..im ok hunni thanks trying to stay positive but i carnt feel any twings in my overys like i did on clomid so jus hopeing its working

hows you hunni?

cat..do you feel twinges like you do on clomid

harm..chin up hunni you and clare will get through this together and thats wot each others 4,to lean on when times tougth

there will be a day when things will start to look up 4 you and i no you carnt see it at the mo but i promise you ,you will.

sending you and clare


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Clomid User ..I havn't felt any twinges yet hunny but its only my last day of the drugs today so probably wouldn't feel any twinges yet anyway .. I tend to have long cycles but being scanned next week so I am keeping open minded what it will do      is this your first cycle on it hun ? 

Big   to everyone feeling down   at the moment and      that you will be feeling better soon 

Cat x


----------



## clomid user

cat..my last day is tommrow so your 1 day infront of me,yes its my first month and like it better than clomid.

how bout you? cu xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes I do so far although I don't remember having many side effects in the early days on clomid .. but then clomid has a more accumulative affect than this drug .. and funnily enough I didn't have any more side effects on 150mg/200mg than I did on 50mg of clomid so don't be put off girls if your dose is upped  

CU .. fingers crossed this does the trick then hunny .. do you have long cycles ? if so we will be cycle buddies ..although never having taken this before I don't know what it will do to my 'cycles' if anything 

Do I remember that you were told to take it on different days to me ?   can't remember  

Cat x


----------



## clomid user

cat..my cycles vary because i have pcos but if i ovulate then i always get af on day 28ish

i have to take my tabs days 2-6 and have a scan booked on day 13 which is 24th dec

so all i want for christmas is a follical    lol...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Haha me too ..thats it cos I take mine on days 3-7 so you are on day 5 then and I am on day 7 so will be interesting to see any difference.. I have a scan on Monday which is day 13 for me and then wed half an hour before going to the panto so that will be interesting eh .. will go a bit early and hope they can do it slightly early ..   though the monday one may show I am way off if I am going to ovulate later which I would normally do so might be able to cancel the wed one.. and rebook a week later 

I have pcos too hunny so I say when I normally ovulate ..I very rarely do ovulate I think  

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Hello Girlies,

Ok im on a lil late but cant sleep   so thought id pop in n see what ive missed.

Reesy ~ im alright thanks hun  

Misty ~ strange how ur having af pains, lets hope its a good sign  

CU ~ glad ur trying to stay positive hun. Dont worry if u dont feel anything, different drug so could have a different effect   for what its worth i didn't have ANY pain at all while on clomid! Try n relax  

Cat ~ hope ur getting on alright with the crazy pills, the next week or so u should find out if u get in lovely hot flushes or anything   sweaty look in winter   

Been having these really weird pain type feelings just below my belly button   they come n go but ive had them a couple of days   and no im not going doolally either lol x havent done another test as not sure i want to know just incase its a bfn. x

P.S RJ, Jenny, FF & Lettsy have u tested yet?! x


----------



## Topkat08

Ok here's our new lsit, im gonna go by 14dpo! Good Luck 



CR ~ 

Hope ~ 

RJ ~ due to test 11th 

Jenny ~ due to test 13th 

FF ~ due to test 14th 

Lettsy ~ due to test 15th 

TK ~ due to test 17th 

Misty ~ due to test 21st 

FO ~ due to test 22st 

Reesy ~ due to test 24th 

J&WM ~ due to test 25th 

Knikki ~ due to test 28th 

CU ~ due to test 9th Jan


----------



## Topkat08

I dont know what made me do it but ive just done one of those early pregnancy tests and.........

OMG OMG OMG it was a  the second line was really light & no where near as dark as the control line but there's definitely a 2 lines there. I showed it to dp n he can see it aswell so i know its not my eyes playing games!

Im sitting here n cant stop smiling. God what if this is it?! x Arrrrrraaaaaaagggggghhhhh!!!


----------



## harmony802005

oh well done tk hunny,so how many test will u take babe xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

TK!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG     

WELL DONE HONEY! Don't panic about it being lighter, as long as is the colour it's meant to be it a           !!!

Oh hon I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Pleased for you!

Could I also be addred to the list of testers please . . .14 DPO is  . . . XMAS EVE. AF due on Boxing day. According to my previous charts I should have big temp drop on XMAS day so will know really then with or without test!

To you all can you give me any ideas why I am having really bad draggy af type pains? Started yesterday (6DPO) and are worse today. You know when AF about to rear her ugly head and it hurts to wee (well after really i get af pains) well that's what I'm getting! 

Can clomid cause af to come too early as well as induce ov?  Sore (.Y.) under my armpits too and spots I look like a Christmas dot to dot!

Anyway, love to you all!

XX Nik


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

How are we all today

Do my eyes lie or am i seeing a ^bfp^ for you tk Woo hun that is so great news! You have waited so long and so deserve it! Well done and huge congrats!  

Me, not this month! on day 8 and so messed up taking these clomid i keep forgetting have missed so much!  so no bfp for us this month! Got a scan on monday but still no joy i know it deep down!

 xxx


----------



## JW3

TK - can't believe it - so pleased for you, if there is a line surely its bfp, how good you won't need to have that lap&dye after all  

oh yes I was a bfn this month.  thinkin positive for this month

Hi everyone else

Jenny
xx


----------



## clomid user

TK.....OMG OMG OMG........BFP..BFP...BFP

IM SO HAPPY 4 YOU HUNNY,YOU SHOULD GET A CLEAR BLUE TEST TODAY, 

WHY DONT YOU GO AND GET ONE NOW,BECAUSE THIS WILL PLAY ON MY MIND NOW.

HOW ARE YOUCU XX


----------



## clomid user

joeandwillsmummy...af can show up early,i was on clomid and i had a follical scan which i had 2 follies 1 at 18mm and 1 at 26mm

at day 14...then on day 18 i had af,my gyne said this can happen.so if i did concieve then it wouldnt of had time to implant 

cuxx


----------



## Topkat08

Gooooooood Morning girls

J&WM ~ how r u today babe?! clomid can cause af to come early but dunno if 6dpo is a bit 2 early. Hoping this month is a BFP for u    when r u going to be testing?! mas eve, xmas day (what a great pressie that would be) or boxing day?! x

DK ~ if there's one thing i can honestly say then its dont give up!!! I never in a million years thought i would get a bfp while ttc naturally. Im not on clomid and haven't been for 2 months but clomid stays in ur system so its NEVER over till af shows her face   

Jenny ~ sorry to hear it was a bfn for u  

CU ~   ur msg made me laugh! thanks   would a clear blue work now?! i was hinking of waiting the weekend   how r u anyway?! x

Thanks for all ur msg's, means alot    

Well ive done 4 tests and all of them have come back a bfp!!! I even asked dp to do one just to make sure the tests weren't ''dodgy''    

Im sooooo  excited but at the same time nervous & scared! Been having these strange pains that last seconds just below my belly button for 2 days! Is that ''normal''?!  AND my temp dropped today but admittedly i didn't get much sleep, had about 3 hours lol x never thought about what happens after u get that long awaited result n never thought this side of it would cause so much worry


----------



## Rees1978

Morning girls,

How are we all,I feel really tired today and very sore boobies too.hurt if I dont have a bra on..Ouch!

TK.Congrats Hun to your BFP ,well done,how do you feel?

Hi,CU,FO,Misty,Jen and everyone xx


----------



## Topkat08

Reesy ~ go braless   im good thanks hun, very tired as i didnt have much sleep but apart from that & now being scared   im good x

What about u?! x


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies!!  

TK this sounds like it will be great news!!   give it till saturday and do a clearblue digital, to see the words and get complete comfirmation   congratulations  xxxx

i had my 12wk scan yesterday and i am pleased to say my bean is now 6cm and is fully complete   just needs to grow insize, was great to see it jumping about.  i will try to upload a pic later but if not they will be on ******** 

come on ladies we want some more crimbo BFP'S 

Rees try the vest's with a support shelf, i found these useful when my boobs were sore


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Im ok hun,just very tired to as could not really sleep either last night,temp shot up and just spoke to the clinic on about which day to test,but she said I have to wait until Monday as that is when I get my prog bloods results,so praying there really good  pritty please be good.
Mmm It hurt washing (.)(.)in the shower,hoping it's a sign.

I bet you have mixed emotions scared and excited hun? 

Trying so hard not to get hopes up again


----------



## Topkat08

hiys Bubs, how r u hun?! bet it was lovely seeing everything is how it should be. Uve got  ur 4D tomorrow havent ya?! x

Do i ring my clinic to till them or wait a little longer?! never thought past it lol AND when u had pains where were they?!  

Reesy ~ try those vests bubs mentioned hun. Gotta be worth a try   yep mixed feelings, happy, excited, nervous with everything in between lol x
Stay positive hun it WILL happen x


----------



## JW3

TK - fab news I am so pleased for you - did you have any clomid this month or was it totally natural bfp?

Bubs - great news about your 12 week scan,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Rees1978

I will give them a whirl TK,Did you have any pg signs at all,what made you test hun?


----------



## bubkin

might leave 4d till monday as having cash flow issues lol i get paid this friday  

i have put off cancelling my fertility appointment till now just incase, but its up to you really,  get your digital tests    iam sure it will def say pregnant but it gives you some peace of mind     my pains i had and still get some times feel like af pains, where its burrowing in and now where my pelvis is getting ready,  your body makes all the changes for birth early   

oooo i am so excited for you   those cheapy tests are worth their weight in gold, its comforts our pee stick problem and gives us the answer we are looking for early 

my test must was the dry lips thing very strange and i still have it now lol


----------



## Topkat08

Jenny ~ thanks hun   no i haven't been on clomid since Oct but it stays in ur system for about 60 days so think its a clomid miracle   x 

Reesy ~ I dont think it was pregnancy sign as such but been having these strange pains below the belly button for a couple of days which i thought was a lil odd. I really dont know what made me test. Couldnt sleep last night but something just ''told'' me if that makes sense   oh yeah the left nip hurts more than the right one & spotting..... Not sexy but worth it  

Bubs ~ think i'll wait! gonna get a c/b today. The cheapy ones are definately worth it. Think id still be pulling out me hair if it wasnt for them lol x


----------



## bubkin

i brought a pack of 2, and its the longest wait of yourlife waiting for it to say pregnant or not lol, my thoughts will be with you and i am all excited


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks hun   do ya think it would work today?! dont think i can wait till saturday!


----------



## bubkin

how many dpo's are you? 

when i did mine it said 4-5wks at 13dpo  and it goes as low at 2-3 so i would think so


----------



## clomid user

TK...i would ring your hospital hunny,they could do a blood test

why dont you get a clear blue they are the best test,i think it will show up... how meny dpo are you


this thing with the belly button  i used to get sharp pains and dull pains like af,i used to feel tired that was my first symptom

and them had morning sickness,so many people get pregnant when they stop clomid.


rees..    for your bfp   

hi every1 else theres so many of yous i forget whos who


----------



## bubkin

my hospital would not do a blood test as if you get a positive on a home test they do not retest you, as home tests are now as accurate as doctors if not more


----------



## Rees1978

Hey CU

How you are you? 

Thanks for praying for me.  

Also just been to the loo and checked my (.)(.) I am sure the veins are more pronounced,but then again mine are quite pale anyway


----------



## bubkin

how many dpo are you rees?


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Bubs I am only day 22 so about 7 dpo today?x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi TopKat Hon.... If they all BFP then you've done it!!!                   SORRY Got bit over excited lol! Am thrilled for you... ENJOY IT!

Clomid user, thanks for the post... It doesn't feel imminent and my temp has comtinued to stay well above coverline and has gone up from yesterday so am V confused .... mind you TopKat and Harm will tell you that's normal as am a bit   

Any chance implantation could feel like this this early? I seem to remember when pg with boys thinking I was coming on any time for first 6-8 weeks but it's so long ago I can't remember if it started like this.

Any ideas ladies?

XX Nik


----------



## bubkin

might be worth getting some ebay tests and testing from 9dpo as its too early to test with normal tests.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi Reece1978

I too am 7DPO today and yesterday my (.y.) started to get sore under my armpits and are more so today, am just aware of my left one all the time and my veins are really standing out... v v v sexy  

TMI coming up, 

I checked my cervix yesterday and my mucus has turned jellylike, hoping that's a sign. Due to test any time from xmas eve to boxing day.... have you decided when ur going to ? Can't decide whether getting a   would ruin xmas more than not knowing and waiting ... mind you as i temp I will know on xmas day by that as mine floors day before   shows herself.

Trying to resist the cheap internet ones which reckon they are 10mui sensitive. However, my friend used one at 8 weeks and there was only the faintest hint of a line, yet clearblue digital said pg!

Oh what to do ladies!

XX Nik


----------



## clomid user

bubs..are them ebay tests any good then?? never used them...

can they tell earlier than shop tests?? cu xx


----------



## Topkat08

CU ~ thanks for that now i really think im going mad lol x im going to get a clear blue later n will let ya all know! Just read ur msg about the internet strips! Yep they are VERY good.   if u go on amazon u can get 15 for £1.99 with free p&p  

Just rang the clinic & told them about the tests n the receptionist said that if they are positive then im AM pregnant!!! She just told me to make an appointment with my gp to arrange next steps! im starting to believe it now.... 6 tests cant be wrong   

J&WM ~ see u like the smiley things LOL x Thanks babe   lets hope it doesn't stop at 3 n we get loads more in time for xmas!    

And another thing strange about this month is my lil kitty... he use to come n sit on me n knead my belly but now he just lies next 2 me with his head on me instead!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

hi clomid user,

I have bags of the ebay things, they are more sensitive BUT my friend was 8 weeks, clear positive on branded tests yet used one as a control for me ( I know I know peeonastickaholic!) and the line was so faint she thought neg and only I in my infinate exp of true n egs   thought there was a line there.

I use them to satisfy my addiction as they much cheaper... but would use first reponse for a def answer.

I used clearble (not digital) last month and had 3 faint FALSE positives, my non pg friend got the same results.

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978

joeandwillsmummy

I feel the same as you about testing honey,seems like we are cycling at the same time and have the same symptoms,but I have tiny bit of jelly like cm aswell,how strange hun? were the same  

My temp to has shot up but my af is supposed to be just over a week away..I keep checking my (.y.) it's hard not to..Obsessed I think...lol...?


----------



## harmony802005

tk hunny i knew you was pregnant from the signs as i had them to just didnt want to say anything,congrats hunny xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Aww thanks Harm   did u get the pains below the belly button?! x how r u bearing up anyway?! x


----------



## harmony802005

im not good hunny at all :-(,ya i got pain there and down the sides of my legs hun and other little things,so how many weeks are you babe?that has got to be the best xmas prezzie ever ,claire is sweet she has brought angel a star in the sky its a star that you can name she brought it as a xmas present,so what r ur plans today ? xx


----------



## Topkat08

Aww that was nice of her! I read ur post about the way the hospital treated way n my heart went out to u   like u havent been through enough already! I really hope the new year brings better luck for ya  

Im not sure about how many weeks... one place says 4wks another say 3.6 so i dunno lol x having a day of today as only got 2 hours sleep   so just resting for now  

Got the tests in front of me n keeping checking to make sure im not seeing things


----------



## bubkin

i was the same,  those tests never give dark lines, so for those expecting a really dark line you will be disappointed,  iam walkin proof line means line


----------



## Rees1978

Anyone had bluish veins on (.y.) ?


----------



## clomid user

TK..hope i didnt worry you (belly button thing) it sounds ok to me cos when you are pregnant you do get so many pains

and believe it or not your body is ajusting already 

i wouldnt worry yourself it will be ok 

like harm said she knew you were pregnant its as if i did aswell but dont like to get your hopes up 

and funny enougth the belly button thing jus says it all,you do get pains like that


harm.. hi soz your still not feeling well that was a nice thing clare done with the star,how thoughtful

cu xx


----------



## clomid user

rees..dont wana get your hopes up but i had them when i was pregnant with my kids,and also my nips went brownish colour

wot colour are they


----------



## Rees1978

Hey CU,

Um I think they are still pinkish but maybve slightly darker,I know Im trying so hard not to get my hopes up but I am sure they are different than last month,as they were very sensitive when washing them in the shower last night,tmi but not much cm though?Mmmmm?


----------



## Topkat08

So was i Bubs (expecting to see a darker line) but nope... u haven't got to screw ur eyes to see them or anything but not very dark at all! 

CU ~ u havent worried me hun, just thought i was going dolally but nothing new there LOL x 

Ok ive been on 3 different site to try n work out how many wks i am n heres what ive got.... 3wks, 3.6wks & 4


----------



## Rees1978

TK what was your last period date hun?


----------



## bubkin

you are four weeks as they go by the date of last period but you didn't ov on day 14 so you will be just under and would be about 3.2wks 

you can get a clearblue tk put yourmind at rest and ours but please buy a digital one


----------



## Topkat08

Oh ok thanks Bubbsy  

Right better get off n get myself in gear, will go n get a CBD n let ya know when i get back  

Thanks for all ur msg's.... Means alot


----------



## clomid user

TK..  im happy now so im waiting for you to get back 

dont run tho case you fall..lol.

rees..i do believe the grapefruit juice works wonders(cm) it did with me anyway,cm was flooding out but the next month i never drank it and i had 0% cm.its worth a try or why dont you get preseed ive heard lots of storeys on bfps look on yahoo answers there all there


bubs..how you feeling today?? you had morning sickness? cu xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey CU we used preseed this cycle on bms days hun? maybe it's my month


----------



## Fire Opal

Oh My GOD

TK     

what are you like i pop out to the dentist for a filling , v numb face now and come back to your  
I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you hun, gives me hope, don't know what else to say, i'm in shock 

my temp went up a little this am, can anyone look at my chart as its so diff to the last 5 months 

fo


----------



## clomid user

rees..arrrrrrr i really hope so    i love it when i hear of a bfp 

seems like theres been a few lately it must be in the air...hope so anyway.

i had a psychic reading with this lady whos very good,she knew i was on fertility drugs and said i would have a 09 baby girl and to be carefull cos it would kick start my body in to ovulation again and  i would fall again and have a boy,also that my dp would ask me to marry him before christmas....well he ad better hurry he aint got long   

rees ive got preseed for this round     for more bfps

cu xx


----------



## JamesBrown

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! - Another BFP - This is amazing!  Congrat TK!  

Hmmmm, well I think I have ov'd but not 100% sure.  Had really bad Ov pains on Monday (8 days past last pill) and then felt really bloated yesterday and had a tiny tiny bit of ewcm.  Opk's have been a bit different this month (all seem to be almost positive for the last few days) but going to keep doing them this week.  I usually get very sore boobs as soon as I have ov'd but nothing yet.  Everything has gone a bit weird but at least I don't feel totally down anymore.  I think I'm going to test on December 30th.

I can't believe this thread.  I've not been on for only a short while and then 5 pages to read  

J9
x


----------



## bubkin

fO YOUR CHART IS VERY DIFFERENT THIS MONTH, NORMALLY YOURS IS VERY STABLE, FINGERS CROSSED 

SORRY ABOUT CAPS COULDN'T BE ASKED TO REWRITE LOL 

bubsx


----------



## harmony802005

Ya tk hun i still got my test as well xxx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hey Reece1978 this is getting spooky  

This month we used pressed too for the first month, I've been panicking it might have hindered rather than helped...... I used it cos I dried up a bit and just didn't enjoy it... pressed was great ... i actually enjoyed it  
I don't know when to test have u decided?

My tummy feels so tight it's really odd!

FIRE OPAL.... hello stranger how ru? What cd ru on? How do I look at your chart and how do I get you to look at mine? 

XX Nik


----------



## Fire Opal

hi Bub   hows you hun, glad the scan went ok, does it feel more real now you have seem the little one in there,  

just brought 20 early test from ebay   couldn't help my self,

do you think the dif chart is a good sign, can it mess up ya temp, as you say been so steady the last 5 months

Hi J W Mum, i'm good cheers, other than a numb face from dentist, can't feel my chin, cheek, tongue and half my lips

just click on my blue chart below 
fo


----------



## Rees1978

joeandwillsmummy very spooky indeed.

I think I will have to wait to test until xmas eve?    

Although dont wana be down for xmas...Hmmmm just dont know hun,what about you?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi Fire Opal, looking at you chart and here's my expert   opinion  

Temp going up when taking clomid is normal so that's cool.

Your temp can fluctuate more when pg... my chart last month was textbook perfect and nothing!

Poss implantation dpo4 or 8?

How do i add my chart?

Rees1978 - - - I can't make my mind up whether not knowing will be worse or getting a neg ? Mind you if neg on xmas eve then we could drink on the big day lol! 

XX Nik

XX Nik


----------



## clomid user

COME ON TK WEAR ARE YOU


----------



## bubkin

Fo, it still doesn't seem real as you can see it moving but can't feel it yet  i have put the pictures on ********  
still don't believe its inside me as i have no symptoms anymore lol  i guess i have been very lucky


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Second that Clomid User COME ON TK!


----------



## Rees1978

joeandwillsmummy..mmm why dont we test xmas eve,if its neg we can have huge glass of wine?


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Rees1978

That's a deal! U gonna try to not test AT all b4 then?

Do you know how I add my chart hon?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978

joeandwillsmummy,what dpo are you again,7 wasnt it? I was going to get a first response test and test at the weekend?do you want to do the same?im so impateint cant help it?

If you go to the other site fertility freind.com and register its free to do so. Go into charts and do a ticker,copy and paste the bb code from ff.com onto your signiture of this site?does that make sense hun or not?

/links


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers rees for chart info,

just trying to eat soup,   v funny as can't chew as will eat my cheek so trying to slurp it on the left side  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

FO how r u doing babe?! apart from the aftermath of having a filling! I think ur chart is looking good this month hun! keep staying positive n heres to another BFP for xmas   have ur soup through a straw  

J9 ~ thanks for ur msg hun   fingers crossed for u this month  

ok just a quicky.... done a CBD & it says 3-4 weeks       

Just thought id come n let ya know quickly! Back Later

Luv Nikki x


----------



## Fire Opal

TK   hun i'm over the moon for you, bet DP is buzzing, wouldn't know what to do with myself if i got a bfp, would run round the place telling everyone,  , are you going to wait til xmas day to tell family ?

managed the soup, don't like it when it starts to wear off as it tingles, also she said might have pain for few days as she had to drill deep  

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

TK --- WOW OFFICIAL CONGRATS!    

Rees1978 . . yeah i am 7dpo, still got tight crampy tummy and peeing every half hour so hope i'm not imagining it lol  
I have got some cheap internet tests so will do them . . . but you've twisted my arm hard enough for a first response. Sunday is good!

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Sorry!

Trying to get my ticker for my chart working..... is it? And what do you think?

XX Nik


----------



## clomid user

tk...YOU ARE DEF PREGNANT CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

TK Whooohoooo   yipeeee Congratulations Hunny   what wonderful news ..Heres to a Happy and Healthy 9 Months      

     for some more BFP's ..how many have we had in the last month ?   Its sooooo exciting  

Cat x


----------



## bubkin

well congrats tk   wonderful news!!   

come on FO, get rubbing the screen, i am sending wishes your way


----------



## Fire Opal

what do i have to rub on the screen


----------



## bubkin

i would say your hands   lol  i really hope you get one too   you deserve it as does tk


----------



## luski

WOW TK Congrats  



                             

                                                      

                                           

                                            

                                           

 


Here's  2 a happy healthy 9 months when u get 2meet ur Son/Daughter face 2 face  

Tammy x


----------



## Fire Opal

LOL Bub been looking at other gal's charts and none of the bfp don't look like mine, not getting hopes up


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks Cat & Luski  

FO i echo what bubs said.... rub ur hands all over the screen..........


                                                                       
                                                                                             NOW!!!!!!!

Don't worry about ur chart not looking similar to any of ours.... we're all different n have different charts so just believe it WILL happen


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,

Congrats to you hun   

Lets hope we get more xmas bfp's on here very soon...

Hey cr hows your afternoon going? I really need to test but its far far to early  

Hiya joeandwillsmummy lets do it then Sunday....


----------



## Rees1978

TK,I missed what dpo you tested on hun?


----------



## DK

Well TK then a huge congrats is in order hun congrats really you deserve it!                       

Let us all know when you have scan booked!

You have been so kind to me thank you! All we need now and kniiki, me, fo, cat, pod, rees to have our time!

And of course all the newbies in here!

I might not been on much now til monday as very busy few days and weekend but will let you all know how i get on on monday thank you tk but i cant be positive i have really messsed up this month 

Love and   for you all! Katie xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Ooooooooooooooch numbing wearing off and its really hurting now, had to take some pain killers

Bubs and tk now i have finger prints on my screen  

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr every month is the same, drives ya round the bend, at least i can have a drink over xmas,

alright rees when ya testing, i'll have tests in a few days so might do one sunday

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Fo Im going to test on sunday to early really...im being naughty   when are you testing hun?


----------



## Fire Opal

will prob do the same and monday, driving to wales on tues so will have to take them with me,

fo


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

So is that THREE of us testing a bit early on Sunday?

One question.... if neg on 21st though not due to test til 25th will it def be neg?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978

joeandwillsmummy 
hun I am not sure really it could be neg cos too early,but if neg im testing on xmas eve?
       
    pray for bfp's


----------



## Fire Opal

oh crap my dog has just given me a heart attack

sat on sofa and just put my cupper to my lips and she barked at some thing out the window behind me, 
I jumped out of my skin   n hit the roof and throw half my tea all over my chest and lap, feeling a bit jumpy today,

bloody dog, had to go and change all my clothes,  

jwm as i've ordered 20 tests, will prob drive myself mad and test every day from sunday  

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Ill proberly go bonkers aswell,but need to get some cheepies,got no debit card so cant get ebay ones...


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi Rees1978 and Fo,

Doubt I'll hold off until sunday with the cheapies lol someone stop me  

Not gonna buy the first response til LATE Saturday ready for Sun am.

My (.y.) aching now, just aware of them if that makes any sense?

XX Nik


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Rees1978, have you got a paypal account?

could order the ebay ones then... if not want me to do it for you?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978

Good idea hun,

Im no what you mean im aware of my (.y.) aswell feel full when i walk,does that make sense im sure they are heavier?


----------



## Rees1978

Argh honey I dont have an paypal account hun,how could you do it for me hun? bless ya


----------



## strawberryjam

Wow TK congratulations  

Ummm I have a confession as well after 5 years and 10 months my   turned into a very much awaited for    this morning on a clearblue digital.

I am a little shocked but totally over the moon.  I can't even find the right emotion to express how I am feeling 

x


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Well I could order some and get them sent to you?

If u wanna add me to msn then I could get ur address.

?? Nik

RASPBERRY JAM!!!!! CONGRAULATIONS HON!!!


----------



## Rees1978

J&WM

Hun cool ok I will email you from my work email address,but how can I pay you for them hun?


----------



## Rees1978

congrats rasberry jam


----------



## clomid user

rj...omg omg omg  Congratulations hunny

i carnt believe it another 2   

we want more


----------



## Rees1978

Please send us all baby dust for bfp's


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hi Rees1978,

Which ones do u want, the cheap strip ones that you can pee on to your addictions delight?

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978

Yes go for those ones hun

Thanks so much your a star!


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Done and on way Rees1978

XX Nik


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks alot hun 

Lets get thinking positive     

Roll on sunday testing.

Me,you and FO


----------



## strawberryjam




----------



## Rees1978

Thanks RJ

And heres more


----------



## clomid user

and even more cu xx


----------



## MistyW

TK and RJ CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Wow, I am so thrilled for both of you.  You both must promise to stick around and continue to give us nutters much needed advice.

I'll be testing on Sunday too, if AF not appeared on Saturday.  Can you imagine if we get 4 more BFPs here, and all on the same day


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty...

Great your testing with us 

j&wm,me,you and fo


----------



## MistyW

Pooh!  I messed up my dates.  AF not due until Monday at earliest!   That's weird, as have been having AF pains for 3 days   

Oh, what the heck.  I've got the cheapy sticks   I'll have a sneaky test too  

Anybody get pins and needles in their hands?  I've had spells yesterday and today.  Really strange - internet says it's a sign of MS or Diabetes   I'm hoping it's just another weird Clomid SE??


----------



## FlossyFly

I don't know. I come back from work, theres 5 pages to read through and 2 

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]Congratulations[/move]

TK and RJ

I tested early on friday and get a neg but my AF has not arrived but I think it is due soon cause (TMI Alert) I can smell it!
My AF's are not regular and it generally arrive when it feels like it. I am assuming it is a defo  cause my progesterone was so low this month.

Want AF to arrive so I can crack on with 150mg a day......

XX LW


----------



## sweetums

TK  -          That is absolutely fantastic news mate!!!  I'm soooo pleased for you!  You're an absolute rock on here and make everyone feel so welcome.  And you weren't on clomid this month? wow.  You really deserve it - well done you!!!

And RJ         Congratulations to you too!

I wish you both fantastic health throughout the 9 (or only 8 now!!) months.

What a month eh?  Is that 4 in the month?

Well, I had my scan last week, and saw both bubs happily swimming around and posing for the camera.  Was the most special moment - could have watched them all day!  One was a right wriggler, and the other quite chilled.

Anyway, keep up the good work on here girls - maybe some more xmas BFPs??

Tums xx


----------



## joeandwillsmummy

Hey Misty, I not due af til Thurs so am testing 4 days early on sunday.... it's that naughteeeeee Rees1978 fault lol!

I have pins and needles all the time, and my neurologist says it a permanent side effect of migraines so don't panic!

So there's 4 testing on Sunday, r we gonna post results then and there? And is anyone else joining us?

XX Nik


----------



## Topkat08

Woohoo another BFP's in one day... think we've got the ball rolling now  

      Congrats RJ, how far gone r u hun?! x 

Reesy ~ I think i started testing from 7dpo but had bfn's till 9/10dpo! good luck for sunday hun!

FF how r u hun?! x Sorry to hear af MIGHT be on her way! its not over till af shows herself hun x

DK u havent messed up this month by missing a day  

Woohoo Tummy Tums   how r u hun?! thanks for that kind message    i bet seeing the twins was just amazing! cant wait!  

Misty i use to get pins n needles on clomid but dont anymore so try not to worry about it 2 much   x

I rang my doc to ask for a blood test n she said they dont do it & i have to wait till im 8/9 weeks


----------



## strawberryjam

I believe I am 4+2 early days but I refuse to think negatively!


----------



## sweetums

Hey TK - feeling great thanks - haven't suffered any sickness at all - worst thing has been the tiredness, but even that doesn't seem too bad now.  So all good thanks   

How are you feeling?  I didn't sleep a wink the first few nights - was so excited I didn't know what to do with myself lol...

Well, take care of yourself and your bean anyway 

Tums x


----------



## MistyW

Hi JAWM - Yes, I think we should all get on here on Sunday morning and post the results.  Exciting!!!
Thanks for the info about the pins and needles... it's just been so weird, getting it in both hands like that, thought it was the Clomid.
Sweetums - Aw, the scan sounds lovely. I have friends who are getting a DVD done at their next scan!  How cool is that!
Flossy Fly - sorry that you think AF is on way.  I know what you mean about wanting to crack on with the next level, but you never know.  Until AF shows her ugly face, you're still in with a shot.  Want to join our testing club on Sunday?
Oh, and I just checked my Clomid info sheet.  It's ok if you forget to take it one day, just carry on the next day as normal.


----------



## Topkat08

Good on ya Girl! Im with ya im not thinking the worst & just trying to let it sink in! Bit weird b/c ive been having all kinds of aches n pains n keep thinking af is coming but guess we've gotta get use to a few months without her   been running to the bathroom thinking ''this is it'' but nothing.... Its soooooooo weird!  

Tummy Tums ~ guess ur one of the lucky ones who hasnt suffered M.S   glad ur feeling ok tho   I think i must of had about 2 hours sleep last night! still keep looking at the tests in disbelief


----------



## trixxi

Evening all............ 

TK..........just wanted to say congratulations!!!!!!    thats fab news

RJ.......... dont think we've spoken yet but big congrats to you    

Must say I was quite down till I came on here n read all this happy news,  

helloooooooooo to everyone else

T x


----------



## clomid user

Hi trixxi...dont think we have spoke yet either    HI 

you said you were feeling down    wots up you ok
cu xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Trixxi

Thanks for ur msg! How r u anyway?! hope ur feeling a bit better   x


----------



## trixxi

Hi all

CU .....HI,  no we've not spoken yet i just dip in and out here as I am a fraud!!! not started on clomid yet so still dont quite get all the lingo n got no experience of the meds to advise but love to put my tuppence worth whenever i can anyway!! (got to loose a few pounds before doc'll give me it)
I have just been really teary n low today which isn't like me,  dont know why   

TK ...... just reading your news cheered me up !!  Took myself out in pouring rain with my puppy to blow cobwebs away feeling a bit more spritely now !! Am I right in saying were off clomid this month??

T xx


----------



## FlossyFly

Thanks TK and Misty. I am fine. I am def not PG cause no BMS for over a week. Dh on strange shifts Grrrrr.

My AF is so unreliable that I dont know when I might ov or anything so I think I will start doing my BBT again. 

I know its gonna happen eventually, must be patient


----------



## MistyW

Flossy Fly -   you always look on the bright side, hope you don't have to wait much longer  
Trixxi - Aw, tell us about your puppy!  It's great how our doggy friends can always cheer us up, isn't it?
TK - I can't tell you how absolutely thrilled I am for you.  I think your BFP has really given us all a boost.  Couldn't have happened to a nicer girl  
Hope it's catching.  Not that I'm greedy or anything, but I think we need a few more Christmas BFPs  
xxx


----------



## trixxi

HI,

FF.... keep ur chin up      xx

Misty....... We have got a wee black lab called alfie, hes 6 months and he has added a whole new dynamic to our home !! didnt think i would ever be this taken by a dog!!  yes he really cheers me up apart from when at a friends yesterday playing with her puppy he decided to do a huge poo on her kitchen floor!!!   boy was i mortified!!
hows things with you?

Txx


----------



## MistyW

I love the sound of your Alfie dog     He sounds great.


----------



## DK

Hey ladies how are we all??

Misty hun you ok?

Ladies there is somthing wrong with me i tel ya!

We just had some quick BMS while jack playing with his toys (  thank god for a lock hehe) Some things he comes out caught red handed by a 4yr old is not good news! And all i done since i cry!  

What is wrong with me! I fill so weird!

x


----------



## JamesBrown

Evening ladies

RJ you little tinker!  CONGRATULATIONS!  

This board is TOP!

x


----------



## MistyW

Aw DK - It's because all this ttc is so stressful, hunny   I promise you that you will get there soon.  It's so hard, and it is normal to feel all weepy and emotional from time to time.  Don't think that there is something wrong with you. It happens to all of us


----------



## DK

Misty hun thank you for relying to me, starting to think i was inviable hehe!

Its brill news about TK aint it and RJ?

What with tums and bubs and dilly its fab news for us clomid girls!

Hope your ok and having a lovely evening

I seriously think there is something wrong with me though hun, i fill so weird its so hard to describe, plus i fill so sick, cant eat, sleeping all the time, cant stop crying, i have pain in both my sides(which im guessing is my overies)God sorry to go on but i fill terrible hun! Just want someone to talk to that knows what im going through! 

xxxxx


----------



## clomid user

DK...i no wot you are going through 125mg clomid is wear i went all weird 

i had so many problems with that dose 

i felt exc like you do i kept crying,felt sick,couldnt sleep at night but sleep all day,i was so drained

thats when they changed me over to letrozole and i gota say its brill im on day 5 now and no side effects at all

ive been reading up on it all day and it sounds good...when you got your follie scan

cu xx


----------



## trixxi

Hi DK

just wanted to send you     

T xx


----------



## DK

Trixx thanks for the   means alot! Here   back! X

CU, I have my scan on monday the 22nd! If they say it has not worked and i have to up the dose i going to say no and i want something else! Its going to kill me if they say no on monday! Last time was hard enough but being the first go u sort of let it be dont u!    x


----------



## clomid user

DK..i have mine on 24th i had clomid 75mg didnt work then 100mg did work but no bfp,100mg didnt work,125mg did work had 2 follies at 18mm and 26mm the af showed her face 4 days after ovulation clomid just was not for me i hated it...every month was so upsetting
i cryed at every scan either in pain or hopeing this was it 

sending you     hunny 
cu xx


----------



## DK

oooo i wish they would do me on the 24th i did ask but said they booked? but that will be day 15 is that to late??
Cu sorry hun TMI but i just went to the loo and had pink/red blood stain on my pants and when i wipe, having pains in both sides and now low like where my c section scar is!   We had BMS ealier could it be that?

Im so scared!

Thank you CU or any other ladie that may of had this! xx


----------



## clomid user

DK..sometimes this does happen it can be wear dp hits the cervix 

and clomid does cause this kinda spotting,its not rare dk so please dont worry 

day 15 could be 2 late mine will be day 13 but i norm ov day 14 so im jus hopeing ive got eggys there 2

those pains sound like your gona have 2 follies either side,i always knew if i would have a follical cos i would have the sharp pains

and when i ov i get them really bad like i carnt walk.cu xx


----------



## TracyK

Slight discomfort my ar$e - the hycosy was absolute agony - he had to dilate my womb. Left tube is fine - right one isnt so laparoscopy some time next month. They wont give me clomid as if the tube is blocked I could suffer from an ectopic pregnancy - she said it may just be that the tube was contracting but they need to know. Absolutely gutted - if it is blocked we go straight to IVF. DH and I have been talking and we're going to look at adoption. Not being negative but we want to look at all our options.  Have cried all afternoon  


I dont think I'll be back for a while


----------



## Topkat08

Tracy im sorry to hear the hycosy was a horrible experiance but if it helps then its worth it hun  

DK  sorry to hear ur feeling rough this month! maybe it could be a nice BFP coming up for u this month fingers crossed   clomid can make u emotional x 

CU ~ i like u, full of info   always manage to put a smile on my face when i read ur posts   x

Trixxi how u doing hun?! x

Just looking online about getting a 6 week scan   cant wait till im 8/9 wks, seems like a lifetime away lol x Bubs when u had ur early scan, did they scan ur belly or use the dildoscan?!


----------



## Fire Opal

Who's still up, 

not going to get much sleep me thinks as my toothis killing me, taken pain killers but not helped much,
she did say it would hurt as she drilled so deep  

Hol's have started DH is now off work until next year, 

fo


----------



## clomid user

Hi TK ..they will scan your belly i had a scan at 6 weeks before and couldnt really see anything only a blob 

thanks for likeing me im always full of info i seem to have been programed at birth

and just been through about every thing a woman could go through.lol.. 

roll on your scan i feel like you are all my family already...lol...i even feel like comeing to the scan with ya   

OH gota tell ya bout leg cramps,dont no if you have ever had them before but its quiet common in pregnancy

i used to get them when i was in bed and streched out my legs and boy it kills   if you wana strech then dont point your toes down do it as if your pushing your heel down  if that makes sence cu xx


----------



## clomid user

Hi fo im still up  

dont think we have meet yet 

soz bout your tooth my dd had hers filled yesturday 

sending you big hugs 
cu xx


----------



## Fire Opal

hi CU how's you,

soz i'm not talking much, feel a bit odd at the mo, not holding up hopes for this month, 

fo


----------



## clomid user

fo..im ok just not getting my hopes up either,ive been ttc for 2 years now and its peeing me off now

i just wanted to hurry it along cos my dd is 11 and ds 7 didnt wana leave big gaps 

bit worried bout my scan jus hope letrozole is working for me otherwise its going to cost£££

as i carnt get it on nhs as i have children.

unless the new law comes out in april which is if your dp has no kids then you can get funding

cu xx


----------



## Fire Opal

we're coming up for 3 years,  

hope dd is ok, hadn't been to the dentist in 10 years, so not that keen but i know it will be better in a few days, i had a fracture down the side of the tooth that had to be drilled out and filled   

fo


----------



## clomid user

fo..she came out and withing 2 hrs she was eating sav and chips..so yea shes ok quiet a tougth cookie 

well at least its done now and you havant got to worry anymore

thats 1 thing off your list all you need now is a bfp   

and im sure you will get it    cu xx


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers hun

lets   we get many more xmas BFP  

roll on 2009 and a fresh start  

fo


----------



## clomid user

fo..roll on next year, its been a bad year for me   but i got through it

and im quiet looking forward to next year.Ive got a feeling its my year 

im off to bed now hope you feel better soon 

cu xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi

Been ill for a couple of days and just logged in to see your ticker flashing in my face TK          wow I'm so shell shocked and happy......... MERRY CHRISTMAS MUMMY......it made me     but in a happy way lol! Well donr honey I am very very hapy for you. I had belly scan at 6 wks 1 day to look at everything but then she did dildo scan to look closer at my little baby xxxx

BIG CONGRATS ALSO TO RJ 

I'm GOBSMACKED AND SPEECHLESS XXXXX

Dilly


----------



## wouldloveababycat

New Home this way ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169581.msg2673906#msg2673906


----------

